# Did you know?



## noirua (20 June 2007)

Starting with a short video:  http://www.metacafe.com/watch/656013/did_you_know


----------



## noirua (23 June 2007)

We continue on the theme of "Did you know?":  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHWTLA8WecI


----------



## noirua (12 August 2007)

The worlds' tallest man is Ukranian, Leonid Stadnyk, who is 8ft-5" (2.566 metres).

President George W Bush is amongst the top 3% of fittest people in the United States.

The top poster on ASF is Kennas, with 5,428 posts.


----------



## Julia (12 August 2007)

noirua said:


> President George W Bush is amongst the top 3% of fittest people in the United States.




Really?  By whose criteria?
They can't be including psychological fitness, surely?
e.g. "God told me to go to war in Iraq" etc etc


----------



## numbercruncher (12 August 2007)

Julia said:


> Really?  By whose criteria?
> They can't be including psychological fitness, surely?
> e.g. "God told me to go to war in Iraq" etc etc





Did he really say that ?


----------



## noirua (12 August 2007)

Julia said:


> Really?  By whose criteria?
> They can't be including psychological fitness, surely?
> e.g. "God told me to go to war in Iraq" etc etc





Hi Julia, The information about George W Bush was taken from Sky TV's, over the internet, of "Do you know".

This blog is interesting:  http://www.outlawjournalism.com/news/?p=2215


----------



## noirua (14 August 2007)

The worlds tallest ever tree was a Mountain Ash ( Blackbutt ) "Eucalyptus regans" and was at Thorpdale South in Gippsland, Victoria. It stood at 114.4 metres high.

Or was it?  They say a Mountain Ash at Baw, Baw, Victoria was 143 metres in 1885.

Or was it?  They say that a Mountain Ash at Watts River was 150 metres tall.

**You may know better**

We had a sunflower that reached 6.3 metres in 1976. Can you beat that?


----------



## BIG BWACULL (14 August 2007)

noirua said:


> The worlds tallest ever tree was a Mountain Ash ( Blackbutt ) "Eucalyptus regans" and was at Thorpdale South in Gippsland, Victoria. It stood at 114.4 metres high.



Well its now the worlds shortest treeI bet


----------



## Julia (14 August 2007)

noirua said:


> Hi Julia, The information about George W Bush was taken from Sky TV's, over the internet, of "Do you know".
> 
> This blog is interesting:  http://www.outlawjournalism.com/news/?p=2215




Thanks for link to that blog, Noirua.  Really interesting.  I hadn't realised his intellectual capacity was quite that minimal.

The connection between vigorous exercise (to produce endorphins) and recovering alcoholics is fascinating.


----------



## Julia (14 August 2007)

numbercruncher said:


> Did he really say that ?




Apparently so.  He definitely believes he is doing God's work.
Wayne, you've referred to this previously.  Do you have a reference for it?
I have a rather distant memory of hearing him say this in an interview a few years back.


----------



## Julia (15 August 2007)

I've remembered where I heard this.  It was in an interview with Bob Woodward (of Watergate fame), being interviewed after the release of his book "Bush at War".  Woodward spent considerable time with GWB and people who were close to him and formed the clear impression that he is entirely convinced about the righteousness of his mission!


----------



## noirua (19 August 2007)

Seven double expressos can land you in hospital with caffein intoxication.

Left-handed people are sinistral.

Crows can use tools.

CD's were to be called mini-tracks.


----------



## moneymajix (19 August 2007)

N

I didn't know all that.

cheers


----------



## noirua (19 August 2007)

You can test your Firewall for leakage at: http://www.grc.com/lt/leaktest.htm

Microsoft has developed a Phishing Filter component for its MSN Toolbar: http://addins.msn.com/phishingfilter

You can store your passwords at: http://www.accessmanager.co.uk


----------



## noirua (22 August 2007)

Did you know that by using the following link you can use a proxy server to hide your IP address when you wish to do so, for free. http://proxify.com/ ( I know that those who use AOL are automatically using the internet by various proxy servers in the USA and that speeds up surfing. AOL users can cancel the proxy server, as I have done, by going to "Keyword Live". )


----------



## noirua (23 August 2007)

The most expensive City in the world to live is MOSCOW.

Followed by London, Seol, Tokyo, Hong Kong, Copenhagen, Geneva, Osaka, Zurich, Oslow, Milan, St Petersburg, Paris, Singapore, New York, Dublin, Tel Aviv, Rome, Vienna, Bejing and in 21st position is SYDNEY.


----------



## noirua (24 August 2007)

The coastline of Australia is 26,735km and is made up of over 8,000 Islands. 

No one appears to know the exact number of Islands and maybe it's about time someone did an exact count.


----------



## noirua (31 August 2007)

A German, John A "Bud" Hillerich invented the baseball bat, originally called the "Falls city slugger". He died in 1946 aged 80.

A Frenchman invented cricket and first references are in a 13th century manuscript from St Omer, near Calais.


----------



## noirua (16 September 2007)

...that the Pansy, Foxglove, Bluebell, buttercup, Dahlia, Dandelion, Ivy, Marigold, Primrose and violet have one thing in common. 

No, no, no, they are not all plants.

Yes, yes, yes, they are infact some of the Islands that make-up the Montebello Islands.


----------



## Mofra (16 September 2007)

It is impossible to lick your elbow.

The word "gullible" is not in the dictionary


----------



## noirua (16 September 2007)

Mofra said:


> It is impossible to lick your elbow.
> 
> The word "gullible" is not in the dictionary






Hi, "gullible" is in my dictionary on page 716 - "easily deceived or tricked, credulous."  However, I have not yet licked my elbow, still trying.


----------



## noirua (23 September 2007)

The UK's sixth case of "foot & Mouth Disease" was confirmed in Berkshire, Southern England, yesterday, and the first ever case of "Blue Tongue" was discovered in Suffolk, East England.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoof-and-mouth_disease

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_tongue_disease


----------



## Mofra (23 September 2007)

noirua said:


> Hi, "gullible" is in my dictionary on page 716



Hehe - got another one


----------



## moXJO (23 September 2007)

Mofra said:


> Hehe - got another one




Lol


----------



## noirua (24 September 2007)

That very many people have died laughing:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fatal_hilarity

We all know, of course, that Buddha died laughing and that is why he is depicted as such.


----------



## noirua (26 September 2007)

That you are three times more likely to be robbed on the streets of London than New York.

That one of the most lawless countries is infact New Zealand. 

That the country with the worse suicide record is Southern Ireland.


----------



## Julia (26 September 2007)

noirua said:


> That you are three times more likely to be robbed on the streets of London than New York.
> 
> That one of the most lawless countries is infact New Zealand.
> 
> That the country with the worse suicide record is Southern Ireland.




Noirua,

What's the source of these facts?


----------



## noirua (27 September 2007)

...that the fastest bird is the Peregrine Falcon. It dives at 160 KPH.

...that the fastest molecule, known as an organic molecule, is a chronophore and will be used in future computer technology, due to its optical brawn.

...the fastest recorded snail travelled at 12.2 metres and hour.


----------



## noirua (27 September 2007)

Julia said:


> Noirua,
> 
> What's the source of these facts?




Hi Julia, I will try to get links when I have a little more time. 

Number 1 came from the BBC, London. Number 2 from BBC, News 24.  Number 3 from BBC, Northern Ireland.


----------



## Nyden (27 September 2007)

*Did you know,*

Our star is only 4.6(-/+) billion years old?


----------



## Mofra (27 September 2007)

17/15ths of statistics are impossible


----------



## Whiskers (27 September 2007)

Mofra said:


> 17/15ths of statistics are impossible




Given your past performance Mofra, I'm a bit loath to do this, fear of making a goose of myself... but is it that 17/15 = 1.13∞, is not a 'real' number and therefore in terms of statistics is impossible because 'A statistic is a function of one or more random variables that does not depend upon any unknown parameter.':couch


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 September 2007)

92.43% of all statistice are made up on the spot


----------



## Mofra (27 September 2007)

Whiskers said:


> Given your past performance Mofra, I'm a bit loath to do this, fear of making a goose of myself... but is it that 17/15 = 1.13∞, is not a 'real' number and therefore in terms of statistics is impossible because 'A statistic is a function of one or more random variables that does not depend upon any unknown parameter.':couch



Actually you're technically right - however, until sunrise start quoting a 13% margin or error on thier latest "News Lite" newspoll, I'm happy enough to apply my theory to random polls, surveys & consumer sentiment based findings


----------



## noirua (29 September 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> 92.43% of all statistice are made up on the spot





2020, I've done a thorough check of statistics about statistics and these are the correct percentages:  42.7%, 45%, 47.3%, 48.3%, 65.9%, 69%, 70%, 78.4%, 79.48%, 82%, 84%, 88.2%, 97%, 98% and 99%, nowhere is there a figure of 92.43%.  Did you make it up on the spot?


----------



## aaronphetamine (29 September 2007)

Did you know that out of the worlds 798 billionaires, 613 of them are star signed virgo !


----------



## noirua (29 September 2007)

aaronphetamine said:


> Did you know that out of the worlds 798 billionaires, 613 of them are star signed virgo !




Ah yes, and the other 185 were all born on a Thursday.


----------



## noirua (30 September 2007)

noirua said:


> The UK's sixth case of "foot & Mouth Disease" was confirmed in Berkshire, Southern England, yesterday, and the first ever case of "Blue Tongue" was discovered in Suffolk, East England.




The UK has confirmed a 7th case of Foot & Mouth Disease in Southern England. There are now 11 cases discovered of "blue tongue" in East Anglia, Eastern England.


----------



## noirua (30 September 2007)

...the tallest person who ever lived was Robert Pershing Wadlow, who reached 8ft -11.1" tall and also had the worlds largest feet, taking a size 37 shoe: http://www.altonweb.com/history/wadlow/


----------



## noirua (1 October 2007)

...the fattest man who ever lived is Manuelo Abberazo who lives in Mexico. He weighs in at 550 Kilograms.

http://www.shoutfile.com/v/PuHqY4S6/Fattest_Man_On_The_Planet_1200+_Pounds


----------



## noirua (3 October 2007)

noirua said:


> The UK has confirmed a 7th case of Foot & Mouth Disease in Southern England. There are now 11 cases discovered of "blue tongue" in East Anglia, Eastern England.




Bluetongue cases have risen to 20 as the midge bourne virus spreads. Foot-and-Mouth cases rose to 8.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7024695.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7021147.stm


----------



## noirua (3 October 2007)

...the first rocket was invented in China in the 13th century and was recorded as being used to fight off the Mongols in a battle at the town of Kaifeng, China.

...Laos is the most bombed country in the world: http://www.vagabonding.com/travelogue/000052.html

...the biggest gold nugget was found in NSW on October 19th 1872 and weighed 215Kg.


----------



## noirua (5 October 2007)

...that Honiara is the capital of the Solomon Islands.

...that N'Djamena is the capital of Chad.

...that Ougadougou is the capital of Burkina Faso.


----------



## noirua (5 October 2007)

...that there is a postal delivery strike in the UK and that there will be further strikes in the run up to Xmas and the New Year.


----------



## Happy (5 October 2007)

noirua said:


> ...that there is a postal delivery strike in the UK and that there will be further strikes in the run up to Xmas and the New Year.




Thank God for E-mails, Faxes and Phones.

Aren’t they doing themselves disservice?
Courier companies must be hiring more staff.


----------



## rub92me (5 October 2007)

... Niger has the highest birth rate in the world.
... United Arab Emirates has the lowest death rate in the world.


----------



## bvbfan (6 October 2007)

The shortest war was 45 minutes....between Britain and Zanzibar in 1896


----------



## noirua (8 October 2007)

...that over half of ancient Egyptians died from tooth decay.


----------



## noirua (8 October 2007)

Happy said:


> Thank God for E-mails, Faxes and Phones.
> 
> Aren’t they doing themselves disservice?
> Courier companies must be hiring more staff.




Hi Happy, This link shows the present strike position:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/low/business/7029228.stm


----------



## Happy (8 October 2007)

> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/low/business/7029228.stm
> 
> The company fears loss of business because of strikes.




Hi Noirua,

Looks that company fears the same, union and workers do not seem to dwell on this issue.


----------



## Julia (8 October 2007)

noirua said:


> ...that there is a postal delivery strike in the UK and that there will be further strikes in the run up to Xmas and the New Year.




A friend of mine is a librarian in a public library in Vancouver Canada.
They have been on strike for 10 weeks.  No one can borrow any books or use any library facilities.


----------



## noirua (9 October 2007)

Julia said:


> A friend of mine is a librarian in a public library in Vancouver Canada.
> They have been on strike for 10 weeks.  No one can borrow any books or use any library facilities.




Libraries are far too costly, yes, close them all down.


----------



## noirua (9 October 2007)

...that one man in 12 is colourblind and only one woman in 200 is colourblind.

A test for you:  http://www.toledo-bend.com/colourblind/Ishihara.html


Here is a more serious colourblind test: http://www.dragonsplace.co.uk/flash/colourblind.html


----------



## noirua (11 October 2007)

... Zoo keepers at Port Lympne Zoo in East Kent, England, are having to learn French so as to be able to communicate with Baboons transferred from a Paris zoo.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (11 October 2007)

noirua said:


> ... Zoo keepers at Port Lympne Zoo in East Kent, England, are having to learn French so as to be able to communicate with Baboons transferred from a Paris zoo.



They may have to import french food too  lol


----------



## nioka (11 October 2007)

noirua said:


> ... Zoo keepers at Port Lympne Zoo in East Kent, England, are having to learn French so as to be able to communicate with Baboons transferred from a Paris zoo.




A friend of mine once saw a sheep dog working at a sale. He was so impressed that he bought it off the owner for $500 ( paid cash.) He couldn't get it to do anything for him at all. Turned out the previous owner was a danish migrant and had trained the dog using only his danish language.


----------



## noirua (14 October 2007)

...61 billion web searches were made in August by more than 750 million users.

...Adolph Hitler received over 1,000 fan mail letters a month and many came from besotted women, declaring their love.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (14 October 2007)

noirua said:


> ...61 billion web searches were made in August by more than 750 million users.
> 
> ...Adolph Hitler received over 1,000 fan mail letters a month and many came from besotted women, declaring their love.



Someone should tell these poor women That he no longer exists  ,But i guess love is blind:goodnight

Maybe their confused with his brother


----------



## noirua (23 October 2007)

...that the Jedi religion (Jedi Knight) had 70,000 followers in Australia in 2001 and is the second largest religion, after Christianity, in New Zealand with 53,000 members.


----------



## noirua (24 October 2007)

...that 334 people were murdered in Australia in 1994 and 19,456 in the USA.


----------



## noirua (27 October 2007)

...that the hairiest people who ever lived and strongest, on average over 2 metres tall, came from NSW.


----------



## Mofra (27 October 2007)

... a cockroach can live several weeks with its head cut off - it dies from starvation

Nose prints can be used to identify dogs, just like humans use fingerprints


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 October 2007)

noirua said:


> ...that the hairiest people who ever lived and strongest, on average over 2 metres tall, came from NSW.



??    - some of the hairiest yarns as well lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 October 2007)

noirua said:


> ...that 334 people were murdered in Australia in 1994 and 19,456 in the USA.




noi,  if we use current populations ( hence very approx - but ok for comparison I guess ..

relative populations are 21 mill vs 303 mill?

1.6 murders per 100k people in Aus, 
and 
6.4 murders per 100k people in USA
mmm - only 4 times as bad 

Here's the 1998 stats per city in USA and Europe... 
USA has the top 6 - and about a tie for 7th with Moscow. 

http://www.benbest.com/lifeext/murder.html

Here's USA's population btw (nothing to do with murders though) ...
http://www.census.gov/population/www/popclockus.html


> One birth every..................................   7 seconds
> One death every..................................  13 seconds
> One international migrant (net) every............  27 seconds
> Net gain of one person every.....................  11 seconds




where I come from the entire population are relatives 
go to family reunions to pick up chicks.


----------



## noirua (29 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> ??    - some of the hairiest yarns as well lol





Hi 2020, All my information on this thread comes with a guarantee that it is from renewable resources, and will be defended to the last smilie :sword:


----------



## noirua (30 October 2007)

...Australia's oldest golf course is in Bothwell, Tasmania.

...Tennant Creek is the third largest gold producer in Australia.


----------



## noirua (30 October 2007)

...Magic Bullets "Light Sensitive antibodies that act like magic bullets" are the latest weapon against cancer. They act very quickly to reduce the tumour and have been used successfully in patients, and noted in cases of bladder cancer.


----------



## noirua (7 November 2007)

...that the most crowded place in Europe is Holland.


----------



## noirua (8 November 2007)

...the word antidisestablishmentairialism is in my new dictionary.


----------



## noirua (9 November 2007)

...that a great storm is due to hit the East of England in about 7 hours time. Waves are set to strike the coast at 3 metres above normal levels, coinciding with the high tide, and the large number of tributarys are set to flood large tracks of land. 
Flood barriers are in position to protect London.


----------



## noirua (9 November 2007)

noirua said:


> ...that a great storm is due to hit the East of England in about 7 hours time. Waves are set to strike the coast at 3 metres above normal levels, coinciding with the high tide, and the large number of tributarys are set to flood large tracks of land.
> Flood barriers are in position to protect London.





...the storm struck the East of England:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6272193.stm

Massive storm seems to have hit Germany and other parts of Europe.


----------



## nioka (9 November 2007)

noirua said:


> ...the storm struck the East of England:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6272193.stm
> 
> Massive storm seems to have hit Germany and other parts of Europe.



Story dated January 07.?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## noirua (10 November 2007)

nioka said:


> Story dated January 07.?????????????????????????????????????????????????




Hi nioka, I don't know what happened there, anyway, this report should be up to date: http://news.bbc.co.uk/player/nol/ne...51.stm?bw=bb&mp=rm&nol_storyid=6276651&news=1


----------



## kgee (10 November 2007)

90% of all plastics are made from oil, gas or coal.


----------



## Julia (10 November 2007)

noirua said:


> ...the word antidisestablishmentairialism is in my new dictionary.




Ah, but can you use it in a sentence, Noirua????


----------



## noirua (11 November 2007)

Julia said:


> Ah, but can you use it in a sentence, Noirua????




The symptoms of pseudopseudohypoparathyroidism, an inherited disorder, is not the consequence of pseudohypoparathyroidism or the lung disease Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconios, but more likely influenced by the unsettling behaviour of antidisestablishmentarialism.


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 November 2007)

Today is Armistice Day : 







> The Eleventh hour of the Eleventh day of the Eleventh month.  Armistice  Day.  We honour our fallen.  Not only the thousands that fell in the slaughter of World Wars One and Two but the thousands that have fallen in the many conflicts since then and those who continue to make the ultimate sacrifice in the service of their Country.




I purposely placed this here as some people are sick of hearing about war.A bit past the hour too.


----------



## noirua (12 November 2007)

To finish for Armistice Day just gone. A poem by Rudyard Kipling that is mean't for all those who lost loved ones in the very many wars to save us:  http://home.clara.net/stevebrown/html/expeience_of_war/kipling_my_boy_jack.htm


----------



## noirua (13 November 2007)

...that after suffering, Foot & Mouth, blue tongue and floods. East England, East Anglia have now been struck with the H5 strain of bird flu and further tests are being carried out: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7091284.stm


----------



## noirua (13 November 2007)

...that the first gold license in Australia was issued in Victoria on 21st September 1851.

...that the first printed map of Australia was printed in Belgium in 1593.

...that gold was discovered in Victoria just two weeks after the new State was formed and they broke away from NSW. The new town was known in Victoria as "Coincidence" and by NSW as "Funny that".


----------



## noirua (14 November 2007)

noirua said:


> ...that after suffering, Foot & Mouth, blue tongue and floods. East England, East Anglia have now been struck with the H5 strain of bird flu and further tests are being carried out: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7091284.stm




...the bird flu is now confirmed as the virulent H5N1 strain.


----------



## nioka (14 November 2007)

A friend sent me this and asked me to spread the word.
 During a BBQ a lady stumbled and took a little fall. She assured everyone and just tripped over a brick because of her new shoes.( They had offered to call an ambulance.) They got her cleaned up and got her a new plate of food.While she appeared a little shaken up she still went about enjoying herself for the rest of the evening. Her husband later called up to say she had been taken to hospital. Later that day she passed away.
 She had suffered a stroke at the BBQ. Had anyone there known how to identify the signs of a stroke she may still be with us today. Some don't die. They end up in a helpless, hopeless condition.

 A neurologist says that if he can get to a stroke victim within 3 hours he can totally reverse the effects of a stroke.

             RECOGNISING A STROKE:

The first three steps are S T R 
S.. Ask the individual to smile.
T.. Talk.. Ask the person to repeat a simple sentance. (coherently)
R.. Ask them to raise both arms. 

 IF HE OR SHE HAS TROUBLE WITH ANY ONE OF THESE TASKS CALL 000 IMEDIATELY AND DESCRIBE THE SYMPTOMS TO THE DISPATCHER.

              ANOTHER SIGN OF STROKE IS: 

 1. Ask the person to stick out their tongue
 2. If the tongue is crooked, if it goes to one side or the other that is an indication of a stroke. 

 Make sure as many people as possible know about this and some lives will be saved. ONE OF THEM MAY BE YOUR OWN>>


----------



## noirua (15 November 2007)

...that the U.K. is now doing a survey on dormant Bank accounts, Building Society and Post Office accounts, where no one has made a transaction for at least 15 years and post has been returned. Money not claimed will be used in projects throughout the U.K.  ( this money, about A$34 billion, will be able to be reclaimed with interest without limit of time)

The oldest account goes back to 1854.

A large part of the money is thought to be owned by descendants who left the U.K. for Australia, Canada and New Zealand.

http://www.bba.org.uk/bba/jsp/polopoly.jsp?d=144&a=501
http://www.bba.org.uk/bba/jsp/polopoly.jsp?d=144

http://www.gnn.gov.uk/Content/Detail.asp?ReleaseID=329224&NewsAreaID=2

http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2007/feb/19/business.accounts1


----------



## noirua (15 November 2007)

...How a hard disc works? http://www.howstuffworks.com/hard-disk.htm


----------



## noirua (16 November 2007)

...Place names: Bloody Dick, Montana, USA; Condom, South West France; ****ing (edited by ASF), Salzburg, Austrian German Border; Pity Me, Durham, UK; Zzyzx, CA, USA; Pratts Bottom, Kent, UK; and Hell, Grand Cayman Islands.


----------



## kgee (16 November 2007)

Did you know in the days of the roman empire the legionerre's pay was partly paid in salt.... and thats where the word salary comes from


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 November 2007)

kgee said:


> Did you know in the days of the roman empire the legionerre's pay was partly paid in salt.... and thats where the word salary comes from



that explains why I get paid in celery then


----------



## noirua (16 November 2007)

kgee said:


> Did you know in the days of the roman empire the legionerre's pay was partly paid in salt.... and thats where the word salary comes from




The word soldier comes from the latin ~sal dare "to give salt".
The Chinese were first to write about 40 different types of salt about 4,700 years ago.

Kgee, 2020 et al, thou be "the salt of the earth" and may thee always "live above the salt" and may 2020's celery grow well and always be "worth the salt that be giveth"and may post long on ASF, Aussie Salt Forums.


----------



## noirua (17 November 2007)

...the cottage in which Captain Cook's parents lived in the 1750's, in Yorkshire, England was brought to Australia brick by brick and reassembled in Fitzroy Gardens, Melbourne.
http://www.melbourne.vic.gov.au/info.cfm?top=39&pg=625


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 November 2007)

if Whitney Houston married Gene Pitney, she'd be Whitney Pitney


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 November 2007)

noirua said:


> ...the cottage in which Captain Cook's parents lived in the 1750's, in Yorkshire, England was brought to Australia brick by brick and reassembled in Fitzroy Gardens, Melbourne.
> http://www.melbourne.vic.gov.au/info.cfm?top=39&pg=625



but Cook himself never lived in it  (according to ABC show)


----------



## noirua (18 November 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> but Cook himself never lived in it  (according to ABC show)





As you say, he never lived in it, but did stay there whilst visiting, so it would seem.  I suppose that's good enough:  http://www.captcook-ne.co.uk/ccne/timeline/earlylife.htm

Interesting, that Captain Cook had 6 children, all of whom died without issue.


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 November 2007)

noirua said:


> As you say, he never lived in it, but did stay there whilst visiting, so it would seem.  I suppose that's good enough:  http://www.captcook-ne.co.uk/ccne/timeline/earlylife.htm
> 
> Interesting, that Captain Cook had 6 children, all of whom died without issue.




Tonight's show on ABC will no doubt cover this :-



> After a month's stay, Cook got under sail again to resume his exploration of the Northern Pacific. However, shortly after leaving the Big Island, the foremast on the Resolution broke requiring the ships' return to Kealakekua Bay for repairs. The return to the islands by Cook's expedition was unexpected on the part of the Hawaiians and as the season of Lono had recently ended, tensions rose and a number of quarrels broke out between the two camps. On February 14 at Kealakekua Bay, some Hawaiians stole one of Cook's small boats. Normally, as thefts were quite common in Tahiti and the other islands, Cook would have taken hostages until the stolen articles were returned.[2] Indeed, he planned to take hostage the Chief of Hawaii, Kalaniopu'u. .....
> ...... In the ensuing skirmish, shots were fired at the Hawaiians but their woven war shields protected them, and Cook's men had to retreat to the beach. As Cook turned his back to help launch the boats, he was struck on the head by the villagers and then stabbed to death as he fell on his face in the surf.[11] The Hawaiians dragged his body away. Four of the Marines with Cook were also killed and two wounded in the confrontation.
> 
> ............. Coupled with a jaded grasp of native diplomacy and a burgeoning but limited understanding of local politics, Cook may have inadvertently contributed to the tensions that ultimately conspired in his demise. However, as noted above[10], the theory linking Cook and Lono has been questioned by historians.
> ...





> A number of the junior officers who served under Cook went on to distinctive accomplishments of their own.
> 
> William Bligh, Cook's sailing master (on Resolution) , was given command of HMS Bounty in 1787 to sail to Tahiti and return with breadfruit. Bligh is most known for the mutiny of his crew which resulted in his being set adrift in 1789. (See: Mutiny on the Bounty). He later became governor of New South Wales, where he was also the subject of another mutiny — the only successful armed takeover of an Australian colonial government.



*This was the only armed takeoever of an Australian government *



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Bligh Many years after the Bounty mutiny, he was appointed Governor of New South Wales, with a brief to clean up the corrupt rum trade of the NSW Corps. This culminated in the Rum Rebellion led by Major George Johnston working closely with John Macarthur.




*This was the first attempt to make Australians less dependent on drugs *.... (alcohol )

PS I have heard a theory that, had Bligh been present with the main party when Cook was killed (instead of being off chasing down another matter), that it may have ended differently / better - but it's possibly just a theory, and certainly hard to prove .


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 November 2007)

http://www.nzetc.org/tm/scholarly/tei-BeaBlig-t1-body1.html



> Although Bligh does not write such passages, I see no reason why he should not have agreed with them. He would certainly have agreed with another one: 'It has ever been a maxim with me to punish the least crimes any of my people have commited against these uncivilized Nations, *their robing us with impunity is by no means a sufficient reason why we should treat them in the same manner'*;17 nor, to leave Cook's own words, is there any reason to tolerate gratuitous violence towards them. Hence the punishment visited by both Cook and Bligh on any piece of brutality committed upon an islander by a seaman, not only that of 'striking an Indian chief””punishment sometimes deplored by the victims. But 'a strict regard to justice' made the islanders themselves subject to some control, or attempted control, and the lash was used on them too. We must not, in our own humanitarianism, underestimate the problem, and flogging was better than shooting. Chiefs sometimes urged on the process; but chiefs could be cruel to their subjects in a fashion that shocked the British””for instance, in Tonga. Nevertheless it was Cook who, driven beyond endurance by the problem of theft, Ton
> 
> 19
> 
> gan or Tahitian indifference to his own principle of 'strict honisty', on his third voyage, began to impose floggings and ear-cropping and arm-slashing and destruction of canoes that seriously disquieted some of his officers. If Bligh had been the responsible commander, this would have come down in tradition as brutality. It seemed out of character. On one occasion, we know, it disquieted himself; for with him the other side of 'strict honisty' was 'gentle treatment'. Again I think we can see Bligh learning from Cook, and alas! improving on him; and it is perhaps significant that the Cook he observed was the Cook of the third voyage. Bligh was not going to have his men assaulting the islanders, he believed in the principles of strict honesty and gentle treatment, he was diplomatic and agreeable in his own conduct””until he thought it was time to make an example. But the example””theft again was the reason””of 'one hundred lashes, severely given, and from thence into Irons', 18 seems a little excessive, even though a chief had urged Bligh to kill the man. On the whole, I think, Cook and Bligh would each assert that he had tried to maintain an even-handed justice. Bligh might possibly have been a little more convinced that he had succeeded.


----------



## noirua (18 November 2007)

Excellent stuff 2020, and for a mere US$25,000 you can obtain an original copy of Captain Bligh's book:  http://www.davidbrassrarebooks.com/pdf/dbrb_ilab_fair_2006.pdf


----------



## noirua (21 November 2007)

...the U.K. Northern Rock Mortgage Bank remains deeply in the mire with the stock down 93% on their 2007 high. One bidder has pulled out and there is now the possibility that the Bank will have to be nationalized by the Bank of England.


----------



## noirua (21 November 2007)

...that the largest scorpion was between 2.33 to 2.59 metres long: http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/11/21/2096819.htm


----------



## noirua (26 November 2007)

...that if a box is put into a larger box, and then an even larger box and so on and so on; That the whole Universe would become a box. If there be anything beyond it, it would also be consumed by the ever increasing box. Therefore, even nothing would become a box.


----------



## noirua (27 November 2007)

...that the largest ant that ever lived was the "Eocene ant" (Formicium Giganteum) and had a wingspan of 13cm and lived 44 - 49 million years ago. The closest living relative is the European Red Wood Ant.


----------



## Rapture (27 November 2007)

The first patented condom was meant to be reused!

Most car horns honk in the key of 'F'

In Michigan, a woman isn't allowed to cut her own hair without her husband's permission

In Texas it's illegal to put graffiti on someone else's cow

In ancient Rome it was considered a sign of leadership to be born with a crooked nose.

Eggplants aren`t vegtables they`re really fruits


----------



## noirua (27 November 2007)

...that a large person is the small persons ego and the thin person the fat persons anguish.


----------



## Rapture (28 November 2007)

Medical studies show that intelligent people have more copper and zinc in their hair.


----------



## noirua (29 November 2007)

...that Iran has one of the largest underground armaments on Das Island, that was built by the U.Ks Laing and Wimpey Group in the 1970's for the late Shah.


----------



## noirua (30 November 2007)

...that the true King of England and Australia is King Michael 1st, Michael Hastings, and he lives in Jerilderie ( Djirrildhuray), NSW.

http://www.channel4.com/history/microsites/H/history/i-m/monarchtree.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 November 2007)

that they introduced a system in Beijing for odd and even number plates to be permitted on the road - to keep 50% of the cars off the road.

So everyone bought a second car to end up with both odd and even plates 

(just guessing  - call it a hypothetical)


----------



## Rapture (30 November 2007)

....... Walt Disney was afraid of mice.


----------



## numbercruncher (30 November 2007)

Its a hard disk in 1956.... 
The Volume and Size of 5MB memory storage in 1956. 
In September 1956 IBM launched the 305 RAMAC, the first computer with a 
hard disk drive (HDD). The HDD weighed over a ton and stored 5MB of data. 

Makes you appreciate your 4 GB USB flashdrive, doesn't it?


----------



## noirua (1 December 2007)

...the world record for International Soccer appearances is held by Mohamed Al-Deayea the Saudi Arabian Goalkeeper, with 181 caps.


----------



## noirua (3 December 2007)

...that, on average, about 200 members of ASF die every year


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 December 2007)

noirua said:


> ...that, on average, about 200 members of ASF die every year



and I suppose about 192 of em died laughing ??


----------



## noirua (4 December 2007)

...Donegal Bay, North West Ireland, has cliffs 600 metres high and some of the most challenging surfing waters in the world. This week the waves are the highest for several hundred years:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donegal_Bay

17 metre waves building from up to 600 miles away:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/7122844.stm


----------



## noirua (5 December 2007)

...that President Bush's family traded with the family of Osama Bin Laden.

http://www.fromthewilderness.com/free/ww3/09_18_01_bushbin.html


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 December 2007)

noirua said:


> ...Donegal Bay, North West Ireland, has cliffs 600 metres high and some of the most challenging surfing waters in the world. This week the waves are the highest for several hundred years:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donegal_Bay
> 
> 17 metre waves building from up to 600 miles away:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/7122844.stm




I give that bloke 10 out of 10 for guts.Not only braving freezing water temperature, and a howling offshore but going for it on those gnarly chunks of ocean all alone (+ the jet ski fella and a photog.).This is the best pic. i reckon.


----------



## noirua (6 December 2007)

...that noise from boilers is caused by kettling, carbon build up breaking away or a gas injector supply problem.


----------



## noirua (7 December 2007)

...the Anglo Swiss mining giant Xstrata is increasingly cornering all the coal mined and future coal mines, in the Hunter Valley, NSW.


----------



## noirua (7 December 2007)

...that Australian Blueberry Punch ( http://www.drred.com.au/new/blueberrypunch.htm ) halts the growth of prostate cancer ( http://www.pcagsa.org.au/pages/psaadelaide/documents/2007/julynl.pdf.


----------



## noirua (9 December 2007)

...the oldest Australian Man and Woman ever were both born in Victoria - they must have the best Aussie air out there.

Christina **** ( 25/12/1887 - 22/5/2002)  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christina_Cock

Jack Lockett ( 22/1/1891 - 25/5/2002) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Lockett


----------



## noirua (10 December 2007)

...that if packaging was completely banned that waste sites would receive over 90% less rubbish.


----------



## noirua (11 December 2007)

...that "Pele", the largest volcano on Jupiter's moon Io, is throwing up Sulphur and Sulphur dioxide products 30 times the height of Mount Everest.


----------



## noirua (13 December 2007)

...average life spans:  Carp -100 years, Parrot - 80 years, Swan - 100 years, Hawk Eyed Goapulus - 200 years and Turkey Buzzard - 120 years.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 December 2007)

noirua said:


> ...average life spans:  Carp -100 years, Parrot - 80 years, Swan - 100 years, Hawk Eyed Goapulus - 200 years and Turkey Buzzard - 120 years.



average wing span 
goose flying away from the sun ... 1 metre
goose flying into the sun ... half metre 

number of golden-egg-laying geese ...  not as many as lead and zinc


----------



## noirua (14 December 2007)

...SOAP stands for "Simple Object Access Protocol" and makes use of an Internet application protocol as a transport protocol.
Both SMTP and HTTP are valid applications layer protocols used as a transport for SOAP.  HTTP is more widely used.


----------



## noirua (15 December 2007)

...over 2,000 Australian and New Zealand troops marched through the City of London in 1915. They were named "The Knights of Gallipoli".

http://www.awm.gov.au/commemoration/customs/last_post.htm


----------



## noirua (16 December 2007)

...the Battle of Koh Chang took place on 17th January 1941 during the French-Thai war and resulted in a decisive victory for France over the Thai Navy.


----------



## noirua (17 December 2007)

...that Australia's greatest feat of war was by the 4th Brigade on 4th July 1918 when they halted the advance of German troops at the battle of 'Le Hamel':  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_4th_Brigade


----------



## noirua (18 December 2007)

...if habitable space is the deciding factor, then Sears Tower, built in 1973, remains the worlds tallest building at 442 metres:  http://architecture.about.com/od/skyscrapers/ig/World-s-Tallest-Buildings/-Sears-Tower-.htm


----------



## noirua (19 December 2007)

...normal amplitude and duration leads to sub-normal amplitude but returns to normal with an extended duration. This eventually reaches supra-normal duration, involving a penetration on an arithmetic scale which also becomes extended.


----------



## noirua (20 December 2007)

...why roses fail to survive: Loose planting, Wind rock, Waterlogged soil, severe drought in poor soils, severe frost, use of fresh manure at planting time, Hard pruning every year in Floribundas, and on Hybrid Teas in sandy soil, Dry roots at planting time, the fatal diseases: rust, canker and honey fungus, underground pests: chafer grubs and ants, planting under trees.


----------



## noirua (21 December 2007)

...that St Basil the Great, Confessor, Archbishop of Caesarea was an illustrious doctor and legal mind: Born in 329 at Caesarea, the metropolis of Cappadocia, died 1st January 379.


----------



## noirua (22 December 2007)

...Neagh, Lough is the largest freshwater Lake in the British Isles, covering 400 square kilometres, and is in the east of Northern Island.


----------



## noirua (22 December 2007)

...the first place to give women the vote was Wyoming Territory, U.S.A. in 1869.


----------



## noirua (23 December 2007)

...a tooth is made up of enamel, crown, dentine, pulp, cementum, root, and blood vessels and nerves. Failing to look after your teeth properly will reduce your expected lifespan.

Dentists were known to exist as far back as 2650BC. By removing or killing the pulp pain was reduced or removed. Unfortunately the decay continued and it is thought over half of ancient Egyptians died due to tooth decay.


----------



## noirua (24 December 2007)

...that failure by Queensland and NSW Governments, to go ahead earlier with expansion of ports, has cost Australia a large part of its share of sales in Coal and Iron Ore etc.,


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 December 2007)

noirua said:


> The coastline of Australia is 26,735km and is made up of over 8,000 Islands.
> 
> No one appears to know the exact number of Islands and maybe it's about time someone did an exact count.



...........  7,999

dunksplash ........... 7,998


dunksplash ....


----------



## BIG BWACULL (24 December 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> ...........  7,999
> 
> dunksplash ........... 7,998
> 
> ...




The twelve apostles appear to be ...... Dunksplash, The 11 apostles appear to be ...... dunksplash


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 December 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:


> The twelve apostles appear to be ...... Dunksplash, The 11 apostles appear to be ...... dunksplash



like the last supper mate, lol

"do this in remembrance of me ...." dunksplash

Or ..The coastline of Australia is 26,735km 

.... 26,734 km


....


----------



## noirua (24 December 2007)

These Islands are a very serious matter and the Australian Government does not seem to know, how many:  http://www.cultureandrecreation.gov.au/articles/islands/

As there are so many, I wonder if it's possible to buy one? A small one would be fine with a good sandy beach and a mooring spot.


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 December 2007)

That the area of Victoria reduces during a flood ? i.e. the border is the southern high bank of the Murray(?) 

http://www.ga.gov.au/education/facts/dimensions/borders.htm


> When Victoria was made a colony separate from New South Wales in 1851, there was much conjecture about where the border should lie. With natural boundaries being in favour at the time, one intention was to make the Murrumbidgee River the state boundary. After much argument, it was eventually decided to define the border as a bearing from Cape Howe, the eastern-most point of Victoria, to 'the nearest source of the River Murray', and from there along the river's course to the border of South Australia. The use of a river as a boundary has caused many arguments and debates between the states. Originally it was thought that doing so would cause less disputes and require less maintenance. But as trade and tariffs became more important in the early days, the Murray also grew in importance as a major trading route.
> 
> *The river has changed it's course over time in some places, and because the jurisdiction of New South Wales extends to the southern high bank of the Murray River, this may change the status of some land parcels affected by the river's meandering path. *
> 
> ...




http://www.care2.com/c2c/photos/vie...2_GALLERYSID=1dc08d340f4eb4458bda41d51b5d4b2c

I recall someone in Vic saying they were married on a houseboat in the middle of the river, and had to register the marriage with NSW.

http://www.theage.com.au/news/Natio...r/2004/11/23/1100972397224.html?from=storylhs


> RMIT lecturer and survey team member Ron Grenfell said there had been intense rivalry between the two colonies from the start and NSW usually triumphed.
> 
> Before they had even split, the southern colony had already lost the rich farm country of the Riverina and rights to tax the lucrative Murray River trade.
> 
> ...


----------



## noirua (24 December 2007)

Victoria is really NSW and they only split because gold was found, infact 2 weeks after the split. It was a sneaky trick and I feel royalties are due to NSW for all gold previously found.


----------



## noirua (24 December 2007)

...You may not want to know about this Youtube link, anyway, here it is:  http://www.youtube.com/theroyalchannel


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 December 2007)

Mofra said:


> It is impossible to lick your elbow.
> 
> The word "gullible" is not in the dictionary



thanks mofra
caught the missus a beauty lol

did you know that "six mile creek" at Townsville is a different river system to "six mile creek" at Nowra?  -  well my sister-in-law didn't lol.  (real names of cities/towns amende to protect the innocent - but youget the ghist )


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 December 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> did you know that "six mile creek" at Townsville is a different river system to "six mile creek" at Nowra?  -  well my sister-in-law didn't lol.




then again she was travelling up the coast by car, having just flown out from england, and was just a casual comment about the number of times they'd crossed this particular "six mile creek" 

 maybe she was having me on lol


----------



## noirua (25 December 2007)

Not exactly a "did you know" but this UK website is interesting when comparing prices in Australia with U.K. Car Supermarket prices.  Some cars have different model names:  http://www.cargiant.co.uk


----------



## noirua (25 December 2007)

A Broadband speed checker, just in case you want to check. I notice some websites have a speed checker on them:  http://www.broadband.org/speed_test.html?gclid=CLDUvtOpwpACFQFZQgodNTn4Wg


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 December 2007)

noirua said:


> A Broadband speed checker, just in case you want to check. I notice some websites have a speed checker on them:  http://www.broadband.org/speed_test.html?gclid=CLDUvtOpwpACFQFZQgodNTn4Wg



noi,  gr8 
2720 kbps down,  184 kbps up


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 December 2007)

in the 1998 sydney-hobart, the waves reached 70 feet (= 21m) (and were breaking at their tops)

they know this because the rescue helicopters could measure the change in the "altitude" according to their instruments, and the difference between peak and trough was 30m. :eek3::eek3:

http://www.ussailing.org/safety/Studies/1998_sydney_hobart.htm


> The 1998 Sydney to Hobart race resulted in the loss of 6 sailors lives, 55 people rescued from sailboats, 5 boats sank and 66 boats retired out of the 115 starters when multiple storms merged and hurricane force wind and waves descended on the fleet.




http://www.oceancruisingclub.org/content/view/351/82/


> The Race
> The race commenced with a beat out of Sydney Harbour in a 20 knot northeaster, which was great for the spectators - who by then included myself. All the fleet ran down the coast under spinnaker to pass Montagu Island, some reaching speeds of 27 knots, and into a forecast southwesterly with 7-8m swells in 38°S. However it was not forecast that the intense low which then developed would generate a near cyclone, with winds averaging 70 knots but reaching 92 knots with corresponding 15-20m swells.
> 
> *(This estimate was verified by one of the US-built Australian Navy helicopters, whose instruments measuring height above 'ground' showed 80ft when over a wave trough and 10ft at its peak.) *These were the worst conditions experienced in the 54-year history of the race. Parallels were drawn between the 1998 Sydney-Hobart and the 1979 Fastnet, not least the fact that both are raced in comparatively shallow waters subject to rapid changes in the weather, a lethal combination causing steep, close-running waves to build up rapidly.


----------



## numbercruncher (26 December 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> in the 1998 sydney-hobart, the waves reached 70 feet (= 21m) (and were breaking at their tops)
> 
> they know this because the rescue helicopters could measure the change in the "altitude" according to their instruments, and the difference between peak and trough was 30m. :eek3::eek3:
> 
> ...





To give folks an appreciation of 30m waves .....

I went through cyclone sose in 01' on a 40k tonne Ship, we had sustained waves of 6m maybe some as high as 10m, adding a picture of the waves being forced over the bow, picture is from the 9th deck just below the bridge, the sheer power of these waves was enough to crack 20mm reinforced marine glass and cause flooding through most the lower decks.

I can Imagine just how deadly 30m waves would be.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 December 2007)

numbercruncher said:


> To give folks an appreciation of 30m waves .....
> 
> I went through cyclone sose in 01' on a 40k tonne Ship, we had sustained waves of 6m maybe some as high as 10m, adding a picture of the waves being forced over the bow, picture is from the 9th deck just below the bridge, the sheer power of these waves was enough to crack 20mm reinforced marine glass and cause flooding through most the lower decks.
> 
> ...



nc, wow - thas sumpin 

(sorry when I double checked it was 21m not 30m - I didn't correct my first draft properly - 
but even then , 21m is one hell of a wave !! - twice those of your photo yes?


----------



## numbercruncher (26 December 2007)

Yes probably easy double that of the picture ! Actually after saying I could imagine what the destructive force of 30m waves would be I Probably couldnt really, it would be phenomenal, itd surely have to wipe out everything in it path, especially a breaking wave !


----------



## noirua (27 December 2007)

...after the Romans left in AD410, England was invaded by the Jutes, Angles and Saxons from northern continental Europe, and the original inhabitants were overrun and their leaders killed or driven out.


----------



## noirua (28 December 2007)

...how good these vitamins and minerals are, or what happens without enough of them:  http://www.belleville.k12.wi.us/bhs/health/nutrition/vitaminsminerals.html


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 December 2007)

numbercruncher said:


> To give folks an appreciation of 30m waves .....
> 
> I went through cyclone sose in 01' on a 40k tonne Ship, we had sustained waves of 6m maybe some as high as 10m, adding a picture of the waves being forced over the bow, picture is from the 9th deck just below the bridge, the sheer power of these waves was enough to crack 20mm reinforced marine glass and cause flooding through most the lower decks.
> 
> ...





Looks more like Elle McPherson arriving for afternoon tea at The Lodge.

gg


----------



## noirua (28 December 2007)

noirua said:


> ...how good these vitamins and minerals are, or what happens without enough of them:  http://www.belleville.k12.wi.us/bhs/health/nutrition/vitaminsminerals.html




Moving on from vitamins and minerals there is the PYRAMID PLAN, from the United States Government:  http://www.mypyramid.gov/mypyramid/index.aspx


----------



## noirua (29 December 2007)

...the Kali Gandaki River flows through the deepest valley in the world and looking upstream towards the main range of the Himilayas, the tallest of the cluster of snow capped peaks is Dhaulagiri which is over 8,000 metres high, the fifth highest mountain in the world.


----------



## noirua (31 December 2007)

...if the body is not provided with sufficient calcium, together with sufficient vitamin D in the case of non-marine calcium, or you live in an all-year-round sunshine invironment:  The body will draw on calcium from the teeth and fingernails, and that can be the reason for brittle nails and teeth. This could also indicate, in some cases, osteoporosis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osteoporosis
http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/diseases/facts/osteoporosistreatment.htm


----------



## noirua (2 January 2008)

...that when starting off tracing ancestors consider: Birth, death and marriage records; the census; Parish records, Graveyard Records and Vestry minutes; Wills; emigrant records; Trades and Professions; Property, tennant records, Deed Polls and Taxes; Newspapers and Libraries; Courts and magistrates; Army, Navy and airforces, war and memorial records ( http://www.naa.gov.au/collection/explore/defence/conflicts.aspx ); Heraldry; Family History Societies; Societies ( http://www.cyndislist.com/soc-frat.htm ); Freemasons; Education records; Mormon records (http://www.ancestorhunt.com/mormon_church_records.htm ); and New York etc., shipping and landing records ( http://www.olivetreegenealogy.com)( http://www.ellisislandrecords.org ).


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 January 2008)

noirua said:


> ...that when starting off tracing ancestors consider: Birth, death and marriage records; the census; Parish records, Graveyard Records and Vestry minutes; Wills; emigrant records; Trades and Professions; Property, tennant records, Deed Polls and Taxes; Newspapers and Libraries; Courts and magistrates; Army, Navy and airforces, war and memorial records ( http://www.naa.gov.au/collection/explore/defence/conflicts.aspx ); Heraldry; Family History Societies; Societies ( http://www.cyndislist.com/soc-frat.htm ); Freemasons; Education records; Mormon records (http://www.ancestorhunt.com/mormon_church_records.htm ); and New York etc., shipping and landing records ( http://www.olivetreegenealogy.com)( http://www.ellisislandrecords.org ).



jail records are real handy as well 

(PS my gran had a stack of Nelson Eddy records - sadly they were indecipherable)

PS thanks, noi


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 January 2008)

It is possible to manipulate the market !  (surprise)

 Jim Cramer on Market Manipulation

(already dicussed somewhere else around here)
let's call this a friendly reminder for the new year


----------



## noirua (4 January 2008)

IOWA CAUCUSES: Mike Huckabee has won the Republican race against Mitt Romney.


----------



## noirua (4 January 2008)

IOWA CAUCUSES. Voting so far:  Barack Obama - 36.86%,
 John Edwards - 30.15%,  Hillary Clinton - 29.84%.

Latest: Barack Obama has won the Democratic race for IOWA CAUCUSES


----------



## noirua (5 January 2008)

...The journey of food through the digestive system takes different times for different people. Some foods may pass through more quickly than others. Digestion can be interrupted, or perhaps never even begun, if a person is upset or excited.
Normally, however, your digestive system works continuously to supply your body with the substances it needs for cell building so that you may work, play, and grow in good health.


----------



## noirua (6 January 2008)

...that the 2007 undisputed World Chess Champion is Viswanathan Anand of India.


----------



## Whiskers (7 January 2008)

...that there was/is a law that allows a shop keeper to refuse your piggybank of coins?


----------



## noirua (7 January 2008)

...if you want to prune bonsais properly (Bonsai translates as "tree in a pot") you need: Twig shears, available in three sizes, start with medium; side cutters, come in three sizes, start with medium;  wire cutters, available in two sizes, start with the small size; concave cutters, available in several sizes, start with a smallish size; and root shears, come in two sizes, start with the small size.


----------



## noirua (8 January 2008)

noirua said:


> ...if you want to prune bonsais properly (Bonsai translates as "tree in a pot") you need: Twig shears, available in three sizes, start with medium; side cutters, come in three sizes, start with medium;  wire cutters, available in two sizes, start with the small size; concave cutters, available in several sizes, start with a smallish size; and root shears, come in two sizes, start with the small size.




...and if you are a bit tight try, pliers, scissors and pruners, you have tucked away in that drawer somewhere.


----------



## noirua (9 January 2008)

...that Alan Bond (b22/4/1938 Hammersmith, London), of former business, yachting and bankruptcy fame, founded Global Diamond Resources, a Gibraltan Company developing the KAO diamond pipe in the Kingdom of Lesotho, formerly Basutoland.


----------



## noirua (10 January 2008)

...the Great Barrier Reef includes about 700 islands and is about 2,000Kms long and at its widest point, it is about 70Kms wide.


----------



## noirua (11 January 2008)

...that Ivan Pavlov was a Russian researcher into Physiology (1849-1936). He won a Nobel Prize in 1904 for work on digestion. But he is mainly remembered for his work with animals which revealed an unconsious process of 'learning by association'. This greatly influenced modern PSYCHOLOGY.


----------



## Whiskers (11 January 2008)

noirua said:


> ...the Great Barrier Reef includes *about* 700 islands





Whaaat? 

Hasn't anybody counted them all yet? Surely there is a spare public servant or two lying around somewhere.  :


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 January 2008)

noirua said:


> ...that Ivan Pavlov was a Russian researcher into Physiology (1849-1936). He won a Nobel Prize in 1904 for work on digestion. But he is mainly remembered for his work with animals which revealed an unconsious process of *'learning by association'*. This greatly influenced modern PSYCHOLOGY.




Oh yes, even knowing of the process doesn`t make it any easier to control.Like a scratch that you can`t itch.


----------



## 2BAD4U (11 January 2008)

In the last 12 months you/r (approximately):

Blinked 6,205,000 times
Replaced about 98% of atoms in your body
Blood travelled 96,540km through your body each day
Heart beat 36,500,000 times
Breathed 10,000,000 times
Farted 5,110 times (although this is debatable)
Produced 183 Litres of “fart gas”
And visited the dunny 2,200 times but this is directly proportional to the consumption of beer and pizza


----------



## noirua (13 January 2008)

Australian Darts player, Simon "the wizard" Whitlock, from Queensland, faces number 1 seed, Mark Webster from Wales, in the Final of the World Darts Championship at The Lakeside, England, on Sunday 12th January at 4.00am AEST.

Photo: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/darts/7179755.stm

World Darts Federation details:  http://dartswdf.com/aa_darts/index.html


----------



## noirua (13 January 2008)

noirua said:


> Australian Darts player, Simon "the wizard" Whitlock, from Queensland, faces number 1 seed, Mark Webster from Wales, in the Final of the World Darts Championship at The Lakeside, England, on Sunday 12th January at 4.00am AEST.
> 
> Photo: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/darts/7179755.stm
> 
> World Darts Federation details:  http://dartswdf.com/aa_darts/index.html





CORRECTION: It might be nearer Monday 13th January at 4.00am to 4.20am AEST.  Yes infact it is.  My apologies M8's.


----------



## noirua (14 January 2008)

noirua said:


> Australian Darts player, Simon "the wizard" Whitlock, from Queensland, faces number 1 seed, Mark Webster from Wales, in the Final of the World Darts Championship at The Lakeside, England, on Monday 13th January at 4.50am AEST.
> 
> Photo: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/darts/7179755.stm
> 
> World Darts Federation details:  http://dartswdf.com/aa_darts/index.html





Simon Whitlock lost the Final of the World Darts Championship to Mark Webster by 7 sets to 5.


----------



## noirua (15 January 2008)

..the top ten white lies:
1). Nothing's wrong - I'm fine
2). Nice to see you
3). I haven't got any cash on me
4). I'll give you a ring
5). Sorry, I missed your call
6). We'll have to meet up soon
7). I'm on my way
8). No, your bum doesn't look big in that
9). I'm stuck in traffic
10). What text?


----------



## Whiskers (15 January 2008)

noirua said:


> ..the top ten white lies:
> 1). Nothing's wrong - I'm fine
> 2). Nice to see you
> 3). I haven't got any cash on me
> ...




11). Darrrling... you know I love you.


----------



## noirua (15 January 2008)

...in the world of layers, it is best to be quick drying and fast wicking.


----------



## noirua (16 January 2008)

...that Ivan the Terrible, (IVAN IV) First Tsar of Russia (born 1530, reigned 1533-1584). Gaining effective power at age 14, he had himself crowned Tsar in 1547. His rule extended Russia's territory and reduced the power of the Nobles. But from about 1560 he grew into a ferocious and unstable tyrant.


----------



## chops_a_must (16 January 2008)

The longest dump ever verified was produced by an American, who produced a 'staggering turd' over a period of 2 hr 12 mins which was officially measured at 12 ft 2 in. The offender is banned from 134 washrooms in his state.


----------



## nioka (16 January 2008)

For every person on earth there are an estimated 200million insects.


----------



## noirua (17 January 2008)

...how radioisotopes are produced. Isotopes give off alpha, beta and gamma rays - the three kinds of radiation.  Radioisotopes are therefore the most convenient source of radiation.  They are made by bombarding a sample of non-radioactive isotope with atomic particles.   A sample is placed in position by manipulators.  A beam of particles is then produced by the cyclotron to strike the sample and change it into a radioisotope.
The radiation is dangerous, the operator of the equipment cannot enter the chamber, and the radioisotopes produced are packed in heavy boxes.


----------



## noirua (19 January 2008)

...specific gravity is the density of a substance compared with the density of water at 4degC.  If for example, a substance is twice as dense as water, then it has a specific gravity (S.G.) of 2.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

noirua said:


> ...specific gravity is the density of a substance compared with the density of water at 4degC.  If for example, a substance is twice as dense as water, then it has a specific gravity (S.G.) of 2.




well if my brother in law drinks anything stronger than H2O - he gets about 3 times as dense as water 

Hey noi - how do you weigh Hydrogen? H2 

maybe if the same volume of H2O weighs 2000kg
then you just cross off the 'O' and get 200kg? :eek3:

PS ice is less dense that icey water by 9% - just as well otherwise the rocks in your scotch would sink to the bottom. 
http://www.simetric.co.uk/si_water.htm



> At 4°C pure water has a density (weight or mass) of about 1 g/cu.cm, 1 g/ml,
> 1 kg/litre, 1000 kg/cu.m, 1 tonne/cu.m or 62.4 lb/cu.ft
> 
> At 4°C pure water has a specific gravity of 1. ( Some reference the s.g. base temperature as 60F.)
> ...




Likewise that little trick of being lighter "either-side-of 4degC temperature-wise" means that lakes freeze from the top down, leaving fish to still swim around and stuff.    - (ice "falling out of lakes" etc )

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_(molecule)


> The solid form of most substances is more dense than the liquid phase; thus, a block of pure solid substance will sink in a tub of pure liquid substance. But, by contrast, a block of common ice will float in a tub of water because solid water is less dense than liquid water. This is an extremely important characteristic property of water. At room temperature, liquid water becomes denser with lowering temperature, just like other substances. But at 4 °C (3.98 more precisely), just above freezing, water reaches its maximum density, and as water cools further toward its freezing point, the liquid water, under standard conditions, expands to become less dense.



.....
Water falling out of lakes 


> The importance of this property cannot be overemphasized for its role on the ecosystem of Earth. For example, if water were more dense when frozen, lakes and oceans in a polar environment would eventually freeze solid (from top to bottom). This would happen because frozen ice would settle on the lake and riverbeds, and the necessary warming phenomenon (see below) could not occur in summer, as the warm surface layer would be less dense than the solid frozen layer below. It is a significant feature of nature that this does not occur naturally in the environment.
> 
> Nevertheless, the unusual expansion of freezing water (in ordinary natural settings in relevant biological systems), due to the hydrogen bond, from 4 °C above freezing to the freezing point offers an important advantage for freshwater life in winter. Water chilled at the surface increases in density and sinks, forming convection currents that cool the whole water body, but when the temperature of the lake water reaches 4 °C, water on the surface decreases in density as it chills further and remains as a surface layer which eventually freezes and forms ice. Since downward convection of colder water is blocked by the density change, any large body of fresh water frozen in winter will have the coldest water near the surface, away from the riverbed or lakebed. This accounts for various little known phenomena of ice characteristics as they relate to ice in lakes and "ice falling out of lakes" as described by early 20th century scientist Horatio D. Craft.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

Might as well post this as well - just in case everyone isn't completely confused yet.  (Now to read it three times myself - I think it makes more sense read upside down lol) 



> Density of saltwater and ice
> The density of water is dependent on the dissolved salt content as well as the temperature of the water. Ice still floats in the oceans, otherwise they would freeze from the bottom up. However, the salt content of oceans lowers the freezing point by about 2 °C and lowers the temperature of the density maximum of water to the freezing point. That is why, in ocean water, the downward convection of colder water is not blocked by an expansion of water as it becomes colder near the freezing point. The oceans' cold water near the freezing point continues to sink. For this reason, any creature attempting to survive at the bottom of such cold water as the Arctic Ocean generally lives in water that is 4 °C colder than the temperature at the bottom of frozen-over fresh water lakes and rivers in the winter.
> 
> As the surface of salt water begins to freeze (at −1.9 °C for normal salinity seawater, 3.5%) the ice that forms is essentially salt free with a density approximately equal to that of freshwater ice. This ice floats on the surface and the salt that is "frozen out" adds to the salinity and density of the seawater just below it, in a process known as brine rejection. This more dense saltwater sinks by convection and the replacing seawater is subject to the same process. This provides essentially freshwater ice at −1.9 °C on the surface. The increased density of the seawater beneath the forming ice causes it to sink towards the bottom.


----------



## noirua (21 January 2008)

...salt (sodium) increases the electolyte concentration in the blood, so that water is retained, effectively increasing the blood volume and thereby increasing blood pressure.


----------



## noirua (22 January 2008)

... Nero: Roman Emperor (born AD 37), reigned (AD54-68), notorious for his vanity, cruelty, and corruption.  He was eventually overthrown by a military revolt and committed suicide.


----------



## Happy (22 January 2008)

noirua said:


> ...salt (sodium) increases the electolyte concentration in the blood, so that water is retained, effectively increasing the blood volume and thereby increasing blood pressure.





Blood pressure lowering medicine allows people continue to ingest insane amount of salt and live on a time bomb of organs failure, other than heart.


----------



## noirua (23 January 2008)

...the Gila Monster is a large lizard from the desert region of America.  There are only two poisonous lizards in the world and the Gila is one of them.  Coloured pink, brown and orange, the Gila is a stocky creature about 60 cms long: the poison gland is in its bottom jaw.


----------



## noirua (24 January 2008)

...Medici: An Italian family and rulers of Florence from the 1300's to the 1700's, the Medici derived their power from their wealth, made in commerce and banking.  Lorenzo the Magnificient (1449-1492) was a famous patron of the arts.   His son became Pope Leo X (1475-1521).  Both Catharine (1519-1589) and Marie de' Medici (1573-1642) became Queens of France.


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 January 2008)

noirua said:


> ...salt (sodium) increases the electolyte concentration in the blood, so that water is retained, effectively increasing the blood volume and thereby increasing blood pressure.




I think the concentration of salt in the blood is about the same as in the ocean 

PS beware of Hyponatremia  (*water intoxication*) !  

http://sportsmedicine.about.com/od/hydrationandfluid/a/Sodium_Salt.htm


> High salt (sodium) diets have been linked to a number of health risks in many Americans. However, some athletes, due to their increased activity and excessive sweat production, are actually at risk of having too little sodium in their blood stream during training and competition and may have special sodium requirements. Because sodium is lost in sweat, it is more important for individuals who exercise at high intensity to get adequate sodium before, during and after exercise. This is even more critical during ultra-endurance competition.
> 
> Risks of Hyponatremia | Water Intoxication
> Hyponatremia, a low concentration of sodium in the blood, has become more prevalent in ultra-endurance athletes. The Hawaii Ironman Triathlon routinely sees finishers with low blood sodium concentrations. Adequate sodium balance is necessary for transmitting nerve impulses and proper muscle function, and even a slight depletion of this concentration can cause problems. Ultra distance running events that take place in hot, humid conditions, and have athletes competing at high intensity have conditions prime for hyponatremia to develop




This starts to read like an ad for Gatorade 



> Causes of Hyponatremia
> During high intensity exercise, sodium is lost along with sweat. An athlete who only replaces the lost fluid with water will contribute to a decreased blood sodium concentration. As an example, consider a full glass of salt-water. If you dump out half of the contents of the glass (as is lost in sweat), and replace that with water only, the sodium concentration of in the glass is far less and the water is more dilute. This often occurs in the bloodstream of an athlete who only hydrates with water during excessive sweating. *The result is hyponatremia*.
> 
> Studies have shown that ultra-endurance athletes can lose 1-2 grams of salt per liter of sweat. If you consider that athletes may lose up to a liter (or more) of sweat each hour, you can see that over a long endurance event (12 hour race), it is not unimaginable that an athlete could sweat out a huge amount of sodium. Replacing this loss of sodium during the event is critical to performance and safety.
> ...




"*In fact, water alone will increase the problem* of hyponatremia. *At the most extreme an athlete may experience seizures, coma, or death" *- sheesh!
I think VB and XXXX have a bit of salt as well


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 January 2008)

and speaking of salt concentration this link talks about people preferring to swim in salt water than fresh - and in turn sounds like an ad for salt water chorination systems  

They say to aim at making the pool the same concentration as blood - (assuming I read this correctly) - or as saline solution used in blood drips in hospital for that matter.  Expensive way to fill a pool you'd think 


http://watermaid.com/help/alltopics/why_install_a_watermaid.htm



> WHY I SHOULD INSTALL A SALT WATER CHLORINATOR ON MY  POOL
> in preference to
> A POOL USING OZONE, LIQUID OR POWDERED CHLORINE OR OTHER CHEMICAL MEANS AS THE SIMPLE BIOCIDE.
> 
> ...


----------



## noirua (25 January 2008)

...Balbao, Vasco Nubez De, Spanish explorer and conquistador (1475-1517) was the first European to see the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## noirua (25 January 2008)

...each Australian uses the energy from 200 tonnes of coal during their lifetime.


----------



## noirua (26 January 2008)

..."The Worlds weirdest 20 court cases":  http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/law/article2741049.ece


----------



## noirua (28 January 2008)

Ships emit twice as much CO2 as planes.  
A bear named Voytek helped carry ammunition for Polish troops in World War 2. A campaign has been launched to raise a permanent memorial.
Using a mobile phone before bedtime can delay you getting to sleep.  
Super-fast broadband fibres are laid in the sewers.


----------



## TheAbyss (28 January 2008)

Do you know the name of the England captain who did three tours of Australia and failed to score a single run?


----------



## noirua (29 January 2008)

...Coulomb: The SI UNIT of electric charge.  It is the amount of electricity that flows through a conductor carrying a current of one AMPERE for one second. Coulombs are represented by the symbol C.


----------



## nioka (29 January 2008)

You use twice as many muscles to frown as to smile.


----------



## noirua (30 January 2008)

...that Jang Yeong-Sil was a Korean Scientist and Astronomer who lived between 1390 and 1470, in Hanseong (now Seoul), the exact dates of his birth and death are not known. He lived during the reign of King Sejong during the Joseon Dynasty.

Jang Yeong-Sil invented the celestial globe, sundial, rain guage, water guage and iron printing press. Virtually unknown in the West he was one of the most important and perhaps greatest Scientists and Astronomers who ever lived:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jang_Young_Sil


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 January 2008)

TheAbyss said:


> Do you know the name of the England captain who did three tours of Australia and failed to score a single run?




david beckham?   (or was that one tour?)
PS haven't got a clue m8


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 January 2008)

noirua said:


> 1. Ships emit twice as much CO2 as planes.
> 2. A bear named Voytek helped carry ammunition for Polish troops in World War II.  A campaign has been launched to raise a permanent memorial.
> 3. Using a mobile phone before bedtime can delay you getting to sleep.
> 4. Super-fast broadband fibres are laid in the sewers.



1. prove it 
2. and some bulls no doubt - yin-yan m8 - everything in balance 
3. specially if its someone telling you the Dow did another nosedive
4. that explains the reception I get sometimes.


----------



## Agentm (30 January 2008)

The man that invented the Eveready battery gave away the company so that he could play with his model trains. As foolish as this may sound, it was the best decision that he ever made.


----------



## Julia (30 January 2008)

I was a bit amused to hear on the news yesterday that a team of medical researchers at one of our universities has done an extended study (I think with rats) which has "proved that junk food diminishes stress levels".
Well, whoop de do!!!  Who'd have thought it?   Haven't we known for eons that fat and sugar are comforting?  Why else would people in our stressed society be consuming ever increasing quantities of rubbish rather than plates of broccoli?
Couldn't the research dollars have been spent on something a little more useful?


----------



## Duckman#72 (30 January 2008)

I heard on the radio today that an extensive study has just been completed in western countries to discover "at what age are humans most unhappy".

Well the answer is back - age 44 apparently. They said it was very consistent across all nations. It works like a big U curve. We start life happy, go through mid-life and hit rock bottom at 44 then do a sharp rise up to old age.

The only proviso was health. The researchers said the most important aspect of the happiness test was "health".

Looks like a decade of downward spirals still ahead of me.

Cheers

Duckman


----------



## Julia (30 January 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> I heard on the radio today that an extensive study has just been completed in western countries to discover "at what age are humans most unhappy".
> 
> Well the answer is back - age 44 apparently. They said it was very consistent across all nations. It works like a big U curve. We start life happy, go through mid-life and hit rock bottom at 44 then do a sharp rise up to old age.
> 
> ...



Yep, just better believe it, Duckman.  All downhill from now on.
Seriously, though,  the proviso above that one's emotional happiness is largely dependent on health is something I'd totally agree with.  If you're feeling physically fit, it's pretty easy to feel happy, regardless of the creeping years.
Perhaps you could ask Noirua to consult his Astrology Gods and then tell you that there lies ahead a happy, healthy life, with ten more little ducklings!


----------



## Duckman#72 (30 January 2008)

Julia said:


> Perhaps you could ask Noirua to consult his Astrology Gods and then tell you that there lies ahead a happy, healthy life, with ten more little ducklings!




Hi Julia

I'm happy to consult Noirua, but if he mentions anything about ten more little ducklings.........Mrs Duckman and myself are definitely going to go out and get Pay TV installed in the nest!!

We have teething and constipation issues with the youngest duckling at present. Very difficult to "cherish the moment" when your eyes are popping out of your head!!

Duckman


----------



## noirua (31 January 2008)

...the mosquito is the most dangerous living form of life on planet Earth.


----------



## wayneL (31 January 2008)

noirua said:


> ...the mosquito is the most dangerous living form of life on planet Earth.



Worse than humans???????


----------



## Sean K (31 January 2008)

wayneL said:


> Worse than humans???????



Cancer wins at the moment, if you can say it's a form of life. 

The analogy in _The Matrix_ of humans being a cancer of the planet has some legs...

We're not really _creating_ much at all, yet. Just consuming and transforming.


----------



## Julia (31 January 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> Hi Julia
> 
> I'm happy to consult Noirua, but if he mentions anything about ten more little ducklings.........Mrs Duckman and myself are definitely going to go out and get Pay TV installed in the nest!!
> 
> ...



Oh, I guess this isn't the time to be looking for, umm, romantic moments then.
Hope the moments to cherish return soon.
Cheers
Julia


----------



## Julia (31 January 2008)

wayneL said:


> Worse than humans???????



Yes!  Hate them with a passion.
OK for you - they won't have a hope in your freezing temperatures!


----------



## wayneL (31 January 2008)

kennas said:


> Cancer wins at the moment, if you can say it's a form of life.
> 
> The analogy in _The Matrix_ of *humans being a cancer of the planet* has some legs...
> 
> We're not really _creating_ much at all, yet. Just consuming and transforming.



As much as I really try to avoid going down that line of thinking, a perusal of Google Earth offers some empirical evidence of such.


----------



## noirua (31 January 2008)

TheAbyss said:


> Do you know the name of the England captain who did three tours of Australia and failed to score a single run?





I can't be certain, but I think it was "John Frederick Sackville, 3rd Duke of Dorset".


----------



## Sean K (31 January 2008)

wayneL said:


> As much as I really try to avoid going down that line of thinking, a perusal of Google Earth offers some empirical evidence of such.



Another take is that we need to sort out a way to get off this rock because we're destined to smash into the sun in a few million years anyway. So, science is the answer to halting the descent into that big ball of hydrogen, or we start catching the bus to Mars, until it too smashes into Inti. We're all going to eventually die anyway....

Hmmmm, nice and positive kennas! As usual....

Best I put a comedy on......


----------



## noirua (31 January 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> I heard on the radio today that an extensive study has just been completed in western countries to discover "at what age are humans most unhappy".
> 
> Well the answer is back - age 44 apparently. They said it was very consistent across all nations. It works like a big U curve. We start life happy, go through mid-life and hit rock bottom at 44 then do a sharp rise up to old age.
> 
> ...





Yes, the happiest part of a humans life is when they are in their 20's and 70's.  The 40's are a very unhappy period of time. In a survey in 2004, four times as many males committed suicide aged 15 to 19 than women.  Ages 19 to 24 showed this rose to 6 times.


----------



## Julia (31 January 2008)

noirua said:


> Yes, the happiest part of a humans life is when they are in their 20's and 70's.  The 40's are a very unhappy period of time. In a survey in 2004, four times as many males committed suicide aged 15 to 19 than women.  Ages 19 to 24 showed this rose to 6 times.



Was it discovered why people are again happy in their 70's?


----------



## BIG BWACULL (31 January 2008)

Julia said:


> Was it discovered why people are again happy in their 70's?



Probably was after the discovery of viagra


----------



## Julia (31 January 2008)

BIG BWACULL said:


> Probably was after the discovery of viagra


----------



## bvbfan (1 February 2008)

TheAbyss said:


> Do you know the name of the England captain who did three tours of Australia and failed to score a single run?




I'm guessing some English captain of a sailing ship rather than a cricket team. Don't know of any English captains other than Cook


----------



## noirua (1 February 2008)

The happiest people in the world are those who love ducks.  Ten is a very lucky number for siblings for obvious reasons or is it ducklings.
The stars, infact every star sign shows, that a Duckman is likely to have very good fortune. Indeed, everyone should have at least ten ducks.
If you also have a duck billed platypus in your near vacinity as well, then your luck is in for the whole of 2008 and onwards to 2012. 
However, if you have eaten a duck then your future is dim, infact you are doomed my friend. Unless of course you rear 10 ducklings quite quickly.

As China has sadly had desperately fowl, sorry foul weather recently, and they have announced that the celebrations for the new year will begin 7 days late and be renamed "The Year of the Duck".


----------



## Julia (1 February 2008)

Ah, see Duckman?  Noirua has consulted his Astrology Gods on your behalf.
Can't wait to hear about the pending arrival of the next duckling!


----------



## noirua (3 February 2008)

...and this confirms via Milton Black that the Platypus is very important in astrology. The month of the platypus is June. 
http://www.miltonblack.com.au/ast/dreamtime/june.htm


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 February 2008)

Just read a book that claimed (trivia ) ...
If your grandfather (or great-grandfather) had invested 5,000 pounds or $10,000 in the local Stock Market in 1900, (and kept reinvesting dividends etc) then it would be worth $2.7million in about 2002.

Which means that you could do the same for your grandkids  - 
 trouble is by 2100,  $2.7 million will probably be enough to buy em a Big Mac lol.

"Also since about 1992, your money would have quadrupled" - no mention if they'd allowed for inflation  - bludy useless these trading books lol.


----------



## bvbfan (4 February 2008)

Yeah the baby bonus should be used for something like that but most people are idiots to do something like that


----------



## wayneL (4 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Just read a book that claimed (trivia ) ...
> If your grandfather (or great-grandfather) had invested 5,000 pounds or $10,000 in the local Stock Market in 1900, (and kept reinvesting dividends etc) then it would be worth $2.7million in about 2002.
> 
> Which means that you could do the same for your grandkids  -
> ...




£5,000 was an enormous amount of money in 1900.


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 February 2008)

wayneL said:


> £5,000 was an enormous amount of money in 1900.




not wrong - likewise 2.7 mill will be trivial in 2100  
by then the new $50 coin will be lowest currency 

(the book - encouraging people to invest - failed to make that point).

anecdote..
I came back from Korea once - had some expense receipts in my wallet - anyway the Customs gave me a serious once-over because I stupidly hadn't declared some jelwellery - even went through my wallet -

found a receipt written in Korean, with a figure of 10,500 Wan (from memory) - 
and what's this for then !! - more jewellery ?  

I said no (sir lol)  - that's a hamburger  ,

PS Don;t get me wrong - it's still worth investing - just don't expect to (EASILY - with hardly any effort) quadruple your money every 10 years - as this book claimed


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 February 2008)

That book made a point which I think is sound lol - not sure.

ALWAYS, in the past, when the market has gone down - it has EVENTUALLY risen to a new higher high - with patience lol.

(guess there's a first for everything  - and/or - can I bloke be sure of living that long )


----------



## noirua (4 February 2008)

...the largest note ever printed by the Federal Reserve...Bureau of Engraving was the $100,000 Gold Certificate, Series 1934.


----------



## noirua (5 February 2008)

...the deepest well ever drilled was the Superdeep Well Koala SG-3, Zapolyarny, Russia, at 12,262 metres deep.


----------



## Duckman#72 (7 February 2008)

noirua said:


> The happiest people in the world are those who love ducks.  Ten is a very lucky number for siblings for obvious reasons or is it ducklings.
> The stars, infact every star sign shows, that a Duckman is likely to have very good fortune. Indeed, everyone should have at least ten ducks.
> If you also have a duck billed platypus in your near vacinity as well, then your luck is in for the whole of 2008 and onwards to 2012.
> However, if you have eaten a duck then your future is dim, infact you are doomed my friend. Unless of course you rear 10 ducklings quite quickly.
> ...





Wow!! Thanks Noirua. Only just saw this thanks to Julia.

I am feeling luckier already. Seeing as this Duck is also a Rat, I might be double lucky this year...........maybe even.....no I won't say it......or will I.... 
OK, I'll say it. Maybe even Bemax's SP will increase this year!!!

Duckman


----------



## MR. (8 February 2008)

In 1930 and 1955 the American share market (Dow) was at the same value, after 25 years.
In 1965 and 1982 the American share market (Dow) was almost the same value after 17 years.

From the Dow's high in (1929 at 330) to (2007 at 14000) the American market has increased by 5% compounding over 78 years.

However the market in 1929 was so over priced that 3 years later the Dow dropped by 87% from approx' 330 to 43.

From 1932 (the low at 43) to 2007's high the Dow had increased 9% compounding over 75 years.

From 1982 to 2007's high the Dow had increased 12% compounding over 25 years.
From 1982 to 2003 the Dow had increased by 11.5% compounding over 21 years.
From 2003 to 2007's high the Dow had increased 13% compounding over 4 years.

Australia (XAO / All-Ords)
From 1982 to 2007's high the XAO had increased 11% compounding over 25 years.
From 1982 to 2003 the XAO had increased by 10% compounding over 21 years.
From 2003 to 2007's high the XAO had increased 22% compounding over 4 years.

If we had another 22% rise in Australia in 2008 and the Dow had no growth, this would bring us in line with the Dow's 1982 to 2007 figure of 12% compounding as above.

My guess is that mining in Australia from the likes of BHP over the past 5 years has only added a few percent to that 22% compounding figure above. For example both CBA and WOW both have increased 20 odd percent compounding over the past 5 years. 





So the over all market was flat for 20 years, then raised for 15 years, then went flat for 15 years and raised again for 25 years. 

What next? Just thinking out loud and tring to work out what I am going to do...  



I don't feel safe with my superannuation in shares over the next 10-20 years!  I guess alot of people just added to their share super'. Hmmmm  
Look out The Debt Bubble.....

Whats with the increase with volumes over the last 8 years?


----------



## noirua (8 February 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> Wow!! Thanks Noirua. Only just saw this thanks to Julia.
> 
> I am feeling luckier already. Seeing as this Duck is also a Rat, I might be double lucky this year...........maybe even.....no I won't say it......or will I....
> OK, I'll say it. Maybe even Bemax's SP will increase this year!!!
> ...




Yes indeed Duckman, I also hold Bemax like yourself. Infact the stars show that everyone who buys shares in Bemax will be rewarded, within two years, with a very fine prize, yes, could be a big prize in the Lotto.
I think we've gone somewhat off topic. Will post about the stars on the correct thread in future:  https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8010&page=4

...a Scarab is a type of dung beetle, held sacred by the Ancient Egyptians.  It collects dung in small pellets, which it rolls underground, and in these it lays eggs.  The Egyptians regarded it as a symbol of eternal life and rebirth.


----------



## Duckman#72 (8 February 2008)

noirua said:


> ...a Scarab is a type of dung beetle, held sacred by the Ancient Egyptians.  It collects dung in small pellets, which it rolls underground, and in these it lays eggs.  The Egyptians regarded it as a symbol of eternal life and rebirth.




You little beauty Noirua!!!!!  Does your prediction of good luck have no end????????!!!!!!!!

You are not going to believe this but I think I am the luckiest person IN THIS COUNTRY, as not only am I a Duck, that is a Rat, that is a holder of Bemax shares but I _also _have a *scarab* on my knee from falling over last week whilst grovelling to Mrs Duckman.

This is going to be a brilliant year. I can feel it. 

Duckman


----------



## Julia (8 February 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> You little beauty Noirua!!!!!  Does your prediction of good luck have no end????????!!!!!!!!
> 
> You are not going to believe this but I think I am the luckiest person IN THIS COUNTRY, as not only am I a Duck, that is a Rat, that is a holder of Bemax shares but I _also _have a *scarab* on my knee from falling over last week whilst grovelling to Mrs Duckman.
> 
> ...



I reckon you're up for a good year this year, too, Duckman.
And maybe, if you ask Noirua very, very nicely, he'll be able to send a bit of magic in your direction so you won't have to grovel to Mrs Duckman too often.
All the best
Julia


----------



## nioka (8 February 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> You little beauty Noirua!!!!!  Does your prediction of good luck have no end????????!!!!!!!!
> 
> You are not going to believe this but I think I am the luckiest person IN THIS COUNTRY, as not only am I a Duck, that is a Rat, that is a holder of Bemax shares but I _also _have a *scarab* on my knee from falling over last week whilst grovelling to Mrs Duckman.
> 
> ...



 In my neck of the woods a scarab grub is the larvae of the cane beetle or the Christmas beetle. It is the reason the cane toads were introduced, to reduce the damaging effects of the grub. Get yourself a pet cane toad and you will cure the problem. You could nickname the toad "Lucky."


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 February 2008)

MR. said:


> Australia (XAO / All-Ords)
> From 1982 to 2007's high the XAO had increased 11% compounding over 25 years.
> From 1982 to 2003 the XAO had increased by 10% compounding over 21 years.
> From 2003 to 2007's high the XAO had increased 22% compounding over 4 years.
> ...



...
I don't feel safe either mr lol
but here's some more nonsense from "history"

As they say , history is "just one damned thing after another" - and no  guarantee of what the future will do.  But fwiw, here's some more on the same vein..


----------



## noirua (9 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> ...
> I don't feel safe either mr lol
> but here's some more nonsense from "history"
> 
> As they say , history is "just one damned thing after another" - and no  guarantee of what the future will do.  But fwiw, here's some more on the same vein..





Hi 2020, that chart of returns up to 2001 could be very misleading as the China-India 2003 -8 boom period is completely missing. 
Don't you think that 1986 -2001 is really a past that is best lost for ever as miners move strongly forward in the new millenium? :aus:


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 February 2008)

noirua said:


> Hi 2020, that chart of returns up to 2001 could be very misleading as the China-India 2003 -8 boom period is completely missing.
> Don't you think that 1986 -2001 is really a past that is best lost for ever as miners move strongly forward in the new millenium? :aus:



you're right of course - though "incomplete" is more accurate than "misleading" I'd've thought. 
Anyway 
Here is more incomplete data - good years bad years between 1900 and 2001 (you might want to add the rest m8)  :-


----------



## noirua (10 February 2008)

...that savanna is the name for a tropical type of vegetation, consisting of grassland with scattered trees.  The largest areas are in Africa. The llanos and campos of South America are other examples of savanna vegetation.


----------



## noirua (10 February 2008)

...the Chinese Summer Olympic Games will be officially opened on 8/8/08 at 8:08:08pm CST.  So seriously is the number 8 considered to mean good fortune.


----------



## noirua (11 February 2008)

...the greatest foreign rose gardens are: Parc De La Tete D'or, Lyons, France; Westfalenpark, Dortmund, Germany; Parc De La Grange, Geneva, Switzerland; Munical Rose Garden, Rome, Italy; Valbyparken, Copenhagen, Denmark;  Westbroekpark, The Hague, Holland; Parque del Oeste, Madrid, Spain; Park of Roses, Columbus, Ohio, U.S.A; and Queen Mary's Garden, Regents Park, London, England.


----------



## noirua (11 February 2008)

Hollywood strike has been announced as over. The writers will get a share of profits from the studio from downloads. Oscars have been saved.

Flooding in Bolivia: Waters are still rising.

President of East Timor - Jose Ramos Horta - has been shot and wounded in the stomach and has been flown to Australia. 
Rebel leader, Alfredo Alves Reinhado has been confirmed as having been shot dead:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfredo_Reinhado


----------



## bvbfan (12 February 2008)

noirua said:


> ...the greatest foreign rose gardens are: Westfalenpark, Dortmund, Germany;




Here's a few pics 

Sorry about the size/quality


http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg271/bvbtaz/westfalen_park0001.jpg

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg271/bvbtaz/westfalen_park0002.jpg

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg271/bvbtaz/westfalen_park0003.jpg

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg271/bvbtaz/westfalen_park0004.jpg

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg271/bvbtaz/westfalen_park0005.jpg

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg271/bvbtaz/westfalen_park0006.jpg

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg271/bvbtaz/westfalen_park0007.jpg

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg271/bvbtaz/westfalen_park0008.jpg


----------



## noirua (12 February 2008)

The flag of Paraguay is unique in that it is the only country in the world to have one side of their flag different to the other:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Paraguay


----------



## noirua (13 February 2008)

South Korean police arrested a 69-year-old man who admitted to setting fire to the Namdaemun and burning down one of the country's national treasures. A 600-year-old gate in Seoul.
Known as Chae, the man said he did it over a grudge with the Government over a land dispute. He planned the arson over a period of several months.
The wood and stone gate was left a charred hulk by the fire.


----------



## noirua (14 February 2008)

...the Archaeopteryx was a prehistoric bird that lived during the Jurassic Period (200 to 135 million years ago).
About the size of a large crow, it had jaws with teeth, like a lizard, and feathers on its back and wings.


----------



## noirua (15 February 2008)

...cattle can walk upstairs but not down them.


----------



## noirua (16 February 2008)

...a duck can't walk without waggling its head.


----------



## noirua (17 February 2008)

...that Richard Branson, the much hailed British Billionaire and owner of Virgin Group, has registered over 130 companies in the British Virgin Islands, where tax rates are low.


----------



## Duckman#72 (18 February 2008)

noirua said:


> ...a duck can't walk without waggling its head.




Mrs Duckman waggles when she walks....and I'm not talking about her head. (That might also explain why we drakes walk in a line behind our partners).


----------



## noirua (18 February 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> Mrs Duckman waggles when she walks....and I'm not talking about her head. (That might also explain why we drakes walk in a line behind our partners).



...that President George W Bush has described "Ducks Unlimited" as "the model by which all conservation should be delivered in America":  http://www.ducks.org/Page2668.aspx


----------



## roland (19 February 2008)

*Living People do not Outnumber People Who Have lived*

The human population has swelled so much that people alive today outnumber all those who have ever lived, says a factoid whose roots stretch back to the 1970s. Some versions of this widely circulating rumor claim that 75 percent of all people ever born are currently alive. Yet, despite a quadrupling of the population in the past century, the number of people alive today is still dwarfed by the number of people who have ever lived. 

Link: http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?chanID=sa004&articleID=09E07C6F-E7F2-99DF-3AD087F0DA77D94F&ref=rss


----------



## noirua (20 February 2008)

...that the average price of a property in the UK's, Courtney Avenue, London, N6, is AUS$15 million.


----------



## bunyip (20 February 2008)

noirua said:


> In a survey in 2004, four times as many males committed suicide aged 15 to 19 than women.  Ages 19 to 24 showed this rose to 6 times.




Maybe that's because this is the age when males start to discover what fickle creatures women are!!

Ok ladies.....OK OK OK, don't all jump on me - I was just joking!


----------



## bunyip (20 February 2008)

That Zimbabwe's inflation rate is now 66,000 %
That right, sixty-six thousand percent!
That's what was just reported on the ABC midday news, anyway. Hard to believe.
Magabe is on borrowed time.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 February 2008)

bunyip said:


> That Zimbabwe's inflation rate is now 66,000 %
> That right, sixty-six thousand percent!.



I met a girl from Zimbabwe at airport the other day..
Her grandmother had to pay a bill for some sort of medical test - 
she wrote a cheque in the morning 
had it sent around to the doctor by express courier 
- by the time it arrived the cost had increased four-fold. 

As someone else said - It's getting to where their dollars might as well be written on toilet paper.


----------



## noirua (21 February 2008)

bunyip said:


> That Zimbabwe's inflation rate is now 66,000 %
> That right, sixty-six thousand percent!
> That's what was just reported on the ABC midday news, anyway. Hard to believe.
> Magabe is on borrowed time.



I'm waiting for the next move when a new currency is issued, printed on one side only.  One Zimbabwean New Dollar equals 100 million old dollars. 
When the millionaire Nicholas Van Hoogstraten was arrested recently he had 20 billion Zimbabwean Dollars worth US$3,333, and that was about 4 weeks ago.


----------



## roland (21 February 2008)

noirua said:


> I'm waiting for the next move when a new currency is issued, printed on one side only.  One Zimbabwean New Dollar equals 100 million old dollars.
> When the millionaire Nicholas Van Hoogstraten was arrested recently he had 20 billion Zimbabwean Dollars worth US$3,333, and that was about 4 weeks ago.




I heard this morning that the inflation has increased to 100,000 % - wow, what an absolute disaster. I wonder is this is the worst inflation rate on record??


----------



## noirua (21 February 2008)

roland said:


> I heard this morning that the inflation has increased to 100,000 % - wow, what an absolute disaster. I wonder is this is the worst inflation rate on record??




No, it was over 6 million percent in China. Along came he from the long march and said "If you raise prices your head will be lopped off", or words to that affect.  Inflation was thus cured. Between 1945 and 1949 inflation was over 23 million percent. ( ****I may have hit too many noughts on my calculator here, back to try again later).


----------



## noirua (22 February 2008)

...that if you always stop eating when you are 80% full, you will, on average, live a much longer life.


----------



## noirua (22 February 2008)

...that potato starch was the main constituent in making the first colour photographs known as autochromes, produced by Augustus and Louis Lumiere.  However, James Clerk Maxwell made the first permanent colour photograph in 1961, but his method was not continued with.


----------



## bunyip (23 February 2008)

...that the common garden plant, Nasturtium, is edible?
Nasturtiums are members of the watercress family.....the flowers make a colourful addition to salads and are completely edible, as is the rest of the plant.


----------



## bunyip (23 February 2008)

noirua said:


> ...that if you always stop eating when you are 80% full, you will, on average, live a much longer life.




....that after you've eaten sufficient food,  the stomach sends a message to the brain saying "stop eating - I'm full". 
But this message takes 15 or 20 minutes to cover the distance between stomach and brain. That's why, if you keep eating until you feel full, you'll often feel over-full and bloated 15 minutes or so later.
A simple and effective way to lose weight is by reducing the size of your meals by 30 to 50%. You'll leave the table feeling hungry, but within 15 or 20 minutes your stomach will have had time to get its 'I'm full' message to the brain, and you'll no longer feel hungry, just comfortably satisfied.
I learnt this trick many years ago from an article in the Readers Digest. I tried it and it works.


----------



## roland (23 February 2008)

bunyip said:


> ....that after you've eaten sufficient food,  the stomach sends a message to the brain saying "stop eating - I'm full".
> But this message takes 15 or 20 minutes to cover the distance between stomach and brain. That's why, if you keep eating until you feel full, you'll often feel over-full and bloated 15 minutes or so later.
> A simple and effective way to lose weight is by reducing the size of your meals by 30 to 50%. You'll leave the table feeling hungry, but within 15 or 20 minutes your stomach will have had time to get its 'I'm full' message to the brain, and you'll no longer feel hungry, just comfortably satisfied.
> I learnt this trick many years ago from an article in the Readers Digest. I tried it and it works.




It doesn't work with pizza and beer, I've tried many times - but there has got to be some chemical reaction or something. I tried again tonight - and low and behold, that last piece of pizza just 'aint no good getting all cold and lonely on the plate!


----------



## bunyip (24 February 2008)

....that in aboriginal legend a bunyip was a fearsome beast that inhabited water holes after dark, and could be heard making spine-chilling moaning, shrieking, wailing sounds in the dead of night. Aborigines were terrified of bunyips and would keep well away from water holes at night time. It was common knowledge that anyone foolhardy enough to venture into a billabong after dark would be eaten by the resident bunyip.

Ion L. Idriess, better known as Jack to his mates, was a prolific author who wrote extensively of his experiences in living and wandering among the aborigines of northern Australia in the early 1900's. 
In one of his books, Jack gave an interesting account of a bunyip.

He and his travelling companion were camped with aborigines on a low ridge, about half a mile from a billabong. 
After dark a breeze starting blowing, and next thing they heard a peculiar moaning, shrieking, grating sound coming from the direction of the billabong. The aboriginals huddled and trembled with fear, rolled their eyes, and repeatedly muttered ''bunyip, bunyip."

Next day Jack and his mate, together with the aborigines, went down to the billabong to catch fish and turtles while the women dug for water lily roots, were which highly prized as 'good fella tucker' by aboriginals.
Interestingly, the blackfellas had no fear of venturing into the billabong during the day. When quizzed about this, they told Jack that bunyips weren't in billabongs during day time, only at night.
The day was calm, no wind, but later in the morning a breeze starting blowing and Jack heard the same moaning, shrieking, grating sound they'd heard the night before. It turned out to be two tree branches rubbing against each other as the tree swayed in the breeze. 
The blackfellas took no notice. In day time they accepted the noise as just a couple of branches rubbing together. At night time, their superstitions took over and the noise from the tree branches became the spine-chilling wailing and moaning of the dreaded bunyip.

The following link should take you to some interesting information on Jack Idriess. Or just do a Google search for Ion L. Idriess

http://reviews.ebay.com.au/Collecting-Ion-L-Idriess-Books_W0QQugidZ10000000001244436


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 February 2008)

bunyip said:
			
		

> Ion L. Idriess



Nemarluk was a good read as I recall.
The skill of the black tracker, and the skill of an Ad to beat the tracker at his own game.  - lifting divits of moss with their toes, stepping on the ground beneath the divot, and replacing the flipped divot etc 
(working from memory here - must have read it 40 years ago  )


----------



## Julia (24 February 2008)

From today's "Sunday Mail":]
"Never have so many known so little.  Recent poll found that a quarter of Britons thought that Winston Churchill was a fictional character.  Many respondents also thought that Florence Nightingale and Sir Waler Raleigh were also just characters dreamed up in books and films. Ironically, they believed the Three Musketeers and Sherlock Holmes really existed."


----------



## Julia (24 February 2008)

Not sure if this is the appropriate thread but I liked this definition of vegetarian, also taken from today's "Sunday Mail":

"Caloundra woman on an overseas flight recently asked for a vegetarian meal and was duly presented with a chicken dish.  When she complained the flight attendant assured her it was indeed a vegetarian meal, pointint to the chicken proclaiming:  'It only eats grain.' "


----------



## noirua (26 February 2008)

Julia said:


> Not sure if this is the appropriate thread but I liked this definition of vegetarian, also taken from today's "Sunday Mail":
> 
> "Caloundra woman on an overseas flight recently asked for a vegetarian meal and was duly presented with a chicken dish.  When she complained the flight attendant assured her it was indeed a vegetarian meal, pointint to the chicken proclaiming:  'It only eats grain.' "




Hi Julia, We did buy a corn fed free range chicken and like human vegans they are truly vegetarians, and tasted very good indeed.


----------



## korrupt_1 (26 February 2008)

noirua said:


> Hi Julia, We did buy a corn fed free range chicken and like human vegans they are truly vegetarians, and tasted very good indeed.




dont know if it's true - could be a myth - but i heard that chicken feed pellets have chicken as part of the mix.

but i agree with you noirua... a corn fed free range chicken is fantastic... it's the way chicken was meant to taste...


----------



## noirua (2 March 2008)

...in 1752, the day after 2nd September was 14th September as the World switched from a Julian to a Gregorian Calendar.


----------



## noirua (2 March 2008)

...butterflies taste with their feet.


----------



## noirua (3 March 2008)

...that experts say that green tea and black tea, together, help prevent diabetes and prostate cancer. You may need to drink at least 1 litre a day.


----------



## noirua (4 March 2008)

...25% of Australian kids are overweight or obese.  As the figures rise, so is the coincidence of associated health problems such as heart disease and childhood diabetes:  http://www.abc.net.au/quantum/s203808.htm


----------



## noirua (15 March 2008)

...we're all most knowledgeably about things we know nothing about.


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 March 2008)

The Dow when adjusted for inflation .... 

"shows that the 1982 bear market was almost as severe as the early 30's"

http://www.dogsofthedow.com/dow1925cpilog.htm

Brilliant interview with Marc Faber on 7.30 Report ( Kerry OBrien) - and very pessimistic btw. 

http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/content/2007/s2193110.htm


> KERRY O'BRIEN: Do you think there is scope for a real panic, a dangerous panic?
> 
> MARC FABER: Well, I think yes there is scope for a real panic and I think one of the time bombs we have and not too much has surfaced yet in that area is essentially derivatives, because I cannot believe that the financial sector declines as much as it has and so many companies or financial service companies go bust or are essentially out of business and that none of the derivatives player is badly affected. So I think that's something to keep an eye on.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 March 2008)

...... 


> KERRY O'BRIEN: Without being a total pessimist, without being complete doctor doom and gloom, what is your worst case scenario?
> 
> MARC FABER: The worst case scenario is that, and I would not rule out this to be the case. Essentially the last 20 years we have this expansion of the financial sector and we have accelerating debt growth, the US has a large trade and current account deficit that throws at the present time roughly $800 billion into the world and that this has created what we call the global excess liquidity. Let's say the US consumer retrenches badly, the trade and current account deficit shrink, then international liquidity will shrink and that is very bad for all asset markets, not just for stock, it will also be bad for commodities.
> 
> ...


----------



## noirua (18 March 2008)

Why are Aussie stock markets falling so much?
Did you know?
That U.K. investors have been taking profits accumalated since 2003 due to capital gains tax changes that come into effect on 6th April 2008.
Up to 5th April 2008 the original cost of shares can be raised by 5% each year and all this is abolished on 6th April 2008.
Thus there has been a scramble to take profits and dump the ASX.


----------



## derty (20 March 2008)

A solid state fan has been invented! 

It's got no moving parts and it blows air! It blows air and it's got NO moving parts! 

We really are in the 21st Century.



> Solid-state fan uses a proprietry technology which is based on the principle of electro-aerodynamic pumping. Electro-aerodynamic pumping is based on corona discharge which is the underlying technology in many consumer and industrial products, from silent household air purifiers and photocopiers to electrostatic precipitators and some lasers. It involves application of a voltage difference between two electrodes; a geometrically sharp electrode and a blunt electrode. This creates an intense electric field in the region near the sharp electrode and breaks down the air locally. Ions produced in this discharge are attracted to the distant blunt electrode. As they traverse the gap between the electrodes, the ions collide with neutral air molecules creating a body force and a pressure head in the air. This pressure head causes the desired air flow.



http://www.itnews.com.au/News/72400,silent-microchip-fan-has-no-moving-parts.aspx
http://www.thorrn.com/technology.html


----------



## Doris (22 March 2008)

The Big Question: How is the date of Easter determined, and *why is it so early this year?*

*Why does the date of Easter vary by more than a month?*

Because the ancient Egyptians and Hebrews used different calendars. The Egyptians had one based on the movement of the sun, which was passed on through the Romans and Christian culture to become the modern world's standard. The Jews had one based on the phases of the moon – as Islam does, which is why the month of Ramadan moves round the calendar and takes places at different times of the year each year, with Muslims waiting for sightings of the moon before they know what day it will begin.

Easter is one of the festivals which tries to harmonise the solar and lunar calendars. 

*As a general rule, Easter falls on the first Sunday, following the first full moon after 21 March*. But not always.

*Why do we still have to use both solar and lunar calendars?*

Easter is the time when Christians celebrate the Resurrection of Christ. According to the gospels he was killed three days before the Resurrection, around the time of the Jewish Passover. So Christians wanted to have their feast day around the same time as the Jewish festival which was *fixed by the first full moon following the vernal equinox – the spring day when night and day are exactly the same length.*

The problem comes because a solar year (the length of time it takes the earth to move round the sun) is 365 days, 5 hours, 49 minutes, and 12 seconds whereas a lunar year is 354.37 days. Calculating one against another is seriously complicated.

There have been various attempts to reconcile this, including the famous saltus lunae (the moon's jump) whereby one of the 30-day months in the lunar cycle gets arbitrarily shortened to 29 days. But the solar and lunar years diverge by 11 days every year. Scores of formulae have been devised to try to reconcile the two as a method of marking time. 


*So is this the earliest Easter can get?*

No. It can be on 22 March, as it was in 1761 and 1818, but that won't happen until 2285. Its latest possible date is 25 April but we haven't had that since 1943 and won't again until 2038. The commonest date is 19 April though the full cycle of Easter dates only repeats after 5,700,000 years. 


...*Can't we just pluck a fixed date out of the air and agree on it?*

Both governments and churches have tried to do that. Secularists have suggested that Easter should fall on the second Sunday of April each year. The World Council of Churches in 1997 suggested replacing the current equation-based system with direct astronomical observation.

Even where there is notional agreement, implementation is another matter. In Britain, an Easter Act was passed in 1928 fixing the holiday as "the first Sunday after the second Saturday in April". *The law remains on the statute book but it has never been enforced*. There are too many contradictory influences brought to bear. It seems that Easter is set to remain the original moveable feast. 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-and-why-is-it-so-early-this-year-798980.html


----------



## Julia (22 March 2008)

noirua said:


> Why are Aussie stock markets falling so much?
> Did you know?
> That U.K. investors have been taking profits accumalated since 2003 due to capital gains tax changes that come into effect on 6th April 2008.
> Up to 5th April 2008 the original cost of shares can be raised by 5% each year and all this is abolished on 6th April 2008.
> Thus there has been a scramble to take profits and dump the ASX.




Noirua, another reason we have been experiencing greater falls than the US is that global hedge funds have invested heavily in the ASX because of our commodities boom and now - because of their own tight situations - have to sell off much of this investment.
Also because our financial sector constitutes a greater proportion of the index here than in the US, our market is overall down to a greater extent in the wake of financials having been so heavily sold off.


----------



## noirua (23 March 2008)

Julia said:


> Noirua, another reason we have been experiencing greater falls than the US is that global hedge funds have invested heavily in the ASX because of our commodities boom and now - because of their own tight situations - have to sell off much of this investment.
> Also because our financial sector constitutes a greater proportion of the index here than in the US, our market is overall down to a greater extent in the wake of financials having been so heavily sold off.




Hi Julia, I see you'r on the ball, cheers.


----------



## noirua (23 March 2008)

...that it is generally OK to have a hardware firewall, included in most home routers, and firewall software running at the same time.
It effectively double your PC's protection factor.


----------



## rhen (23 March 2008)

noirua said:


> ...that experts say that green tea and black tea, together, help prevent diabetes and prostate cancer. You may need to drink at least 1 litre a day.




Depends, I guess, on the water you use to make the tea...
http://www.vanishingbees.com/blog/?p=128


----------



## noirua (24 March 2008)

...Lhamo Thondup was renamed Jamphel Ngawang Lobsang Yeshe Tenzin Gyatso when he became the Dalai Lama aged 15.


----------



## noirua (28 March 2008)

...that Dutch right wing politician Geert Wilders has posted a controversial film critical of Islam's holy book, the Koran, on the internet website LiveLeak.


----------



## noirua (29 March 2008)

noirua said:


> ...that Dutch right wing politician Geert Wilders has posted a controversial film critical of Islam's holy book, the Koran, on the internet website LiveLeak.




Gone now.  One day they will post these films on websites in outerspace.  Perhaps thats how the war of the worlds will start:  http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b42_1206332888


----------



## noirua (30 March 2008)

... that monk Pra Supoj Suwajo, found murdered on 18/6/2005 at the Suan Metta Dharm Forest Monastry, in Chiang Mai's Fand District, by suspected capitalists who wished to develop the land as a tangerine orchard, still awaits the capture and punishment of his killers. "Pra Supoj's mysterious death:a buddhist monk falls victim to capatalist greed":  http://www.prachatai.com/english/news.php?id=266


----------



## noirua (31 March 2008)

8 minutes of "Did you know" on video:  http://www.teachertube.com/view_video.php?viewkey=6f2c2eba77f39993d118


----------



## noirua (2 April 2008)

...that very shortly you will be able to obtain ASF bumper stickers:  https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=277264&postcount=43


----------



## noirua (3 April 2008)

noirua said:


> ...that very shortly you will be able to obtain ASF bumper stickers:  https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=277264&postcount=43



These are of course ASF Bumper Stickers for your car. They are not stickers for your...


----------



## noirua (6 April 2008)

...that the largest moon, known, in outerspace is AsmoSmamofFacai.


----------



## noirua (7 April 2008)

The largest crater on the Earths Moon, that is visible to us, is the Bailley Crater, and is an area of 26,000 square miles.


----------



## wayneL (8 April 2008)

From Mercola's latest newsletter:



> I love sharing lists like these that are both educational and entertaining. Well, some of these “health facts” are more like “un-health facts” (especially #6), but they’re interesting nonetheless.
> 
> 1) Motorists who talk on cell phones are more impaired than drunk drivers with blood-alcohol levels exceeding .08.
> 
> ...


----------



## noirua (14 April 2008)

.. the strongest currencies in the last 12 months:  1) Gambian Dalasi   2) Croatian Koruna   3) Polish Zloty   4) Norwegian Krone   5) Czech Korona   6) Swiss Franc   7) Hungarian Forint   8) Australian Dollar   9) Japanese Yen   10) Euro currency  11) Israel Shekel   12) Canadian Dollar


----------



## noirua (15 April 2008)

...that the U.K's Prime Minister has called a meeting this week with all the countries leading Banks. The Chancellor has said that the situation is the most serious in the last thirty years. The meeting has been called to offset a looming disaster in the housing market and to try and unfreeze the lack of trust in the lending sector.


----------



## noirua (18 April 2008)

...that plastic bags make up just 2.5% of plastic waste collected on beaches, and that just because an item is marked recyclable does not mean that it can be recycled in your area. Apart from plastic bags and bottles, it may well be dumped, eventually, with the general rubbish.


----------



## Julia (18 April 2008)

Hah, I think the plastic bag hysteria is just a huge conspiracy to benefit manufacturers of plastic kitchen rubbish bags and retailers.  If there are no more free bags, we will have to buy new bags to line the bins.
Makes no sense to me.

No one is jumping up and down about the superfluous level of packaging on most products.  It's an endurance feat to actually get at a product these days.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 April 2008)

noirua said:


> . just because an item is marked recyclable does not mean that it can be recycled in your area.




don't know about that..... but certainly I agree with the notion of not paying return on bottles, whether glass or plastic etc - otherwise kids would be rifling through recycling bins (imo) - and /or the current system would be unprofitable for the collection contractors who currently pickup the recyclables. 

In my mind, it would be better for people to WANT to save the planet and its critters - not just be paid to.


----------



## noirua (20 April 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> don't know about that..... but certainly I agree with the notion of not paying return on bottles, whether glass or plastic etc - otherwise kids would be rifling through recycling bins (imo) - and /or the current system would be unprofitable for the collection contractors who currently pickup the recyclables.
> 
> In my mind, it would be better for people to WANT to save the planet and its critters - not just be paid to.



That brings back memories. In the days when all lemonade etc., was in glass bottles. I think it was 2d (tuppence) back on the bottle or was it a penny h'apenny. Most toffees sweets etc., were unwrapped and weighed and put in a small paper bags, or before my day, in a cornet made out of newspaper. 

There we goes, even though you could have fog at times, cough cough, at least they didn't produce plastic waste in the old days. Come to think of it though, many a mining town is covered in red iron ore dust, maybe it's worse.


----------



## noirua (26 April 2008)

That the U.K's Grangemouth Oil Refinery in Scotland, has been closed down due to a strike. This produces one third of the UK's supplies.

The UK has just reported its first case of rabies in a puppy in quarantine. Three people have been bitten by the dog.


----------



## noirua (28 April 2008)

...that children have more accidents falling out of bed than falling out of trees.


----------



## noirua (29 April 2008)

The best way to make sure standards drop is to shower them with awards.


----------



## noirua (2 May 2008)

...that the place where most germs lurk in your house or office is on your keyboards and mouse. Not on mine though, as I've cleaned them thoroughly with disinfectant, and all the phones.


----------



## noirua (3 May 2008)

...that Boris Johnson (Conservative Party) has been elected Mayor of London, defeating Ken Livingstone (Labour Party), the previous Mayor of London for eight years.


----------



## noirua (3 May 2008)

...that 2 men were each jailed for 5 years, in London, for attempting to blackmail a member of the extended Royal Family. The U.K. media are banned from saying who the member of the Royal Family is, we know of course, that it is Viscount David Linley, son of the late Princess Margaret.


----------



## noirua (4 May 2008)

...that U.K. investors have lost in excess of $2 billion in boiler room scams:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7377131.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/business/7377653.stm


----------



## noirua (6 May 2008)

...that the gazumping in the UK property market has given way to gazundering. ( excludes Scotland that has different property laws)


----------



## noirua (19 May 2008)

Can you check whether you have alzheimers disease at the early stages?  Yes, infact one of the main pointers is a difficulty with keyboards. The ability to type correctly slows down dramatically.

The reason is that few people are able to read off the letters in each row of the keyboard, eyes closed of course.  This doesn't mean your brain is in the tips of your fingers, but your coordination becomes more and more difficult.


----------



## wayneL (19 May 2008)

noirua said:


> ...that the gazumping in the UK property market has given way to gazundering. ( excludes Scotland that has different property laws)



.... and gazundering is considered unethical, yet gazumping isn't!??!!?!?! 

The system for transfer of property here seriously has knobs on it... straight out of the dark ages.


----------



## noirua (21 May 2008)

...that the first train to run in the United States did so in 1829 and was given the name "Tom Thumb".


----------



## noirua (21 May 2008)

...nanotubes, used in lightweight sports equipment, tear resistant clothing and strong concrete, have been reported to cause lung cancer similar to asbestos. Tests were carried out on mice.


----------



## noirua (22 May 2008)

...that the new U.K. currency is known as "Jigsaw coinage".  Put a number of coins together and you complete the jigsaw.


----------



## wayneL (22 May 2008)

noirua said:


> ...new U.K. currency...



eh?


----------



## noirua (22 May 2008)

wayneL said:


> eh?




Hi wayneL, should have posted a link to the new currency "design" - a word missed out:  http://www.royalmint.com/newdesigns/designsRevealed.aspx


----------



## wayneL (22 May 2008)

noirua said:


> Hi wayneL, should have posted a link to the new currency "design" - a word missed out:  http://www.royalmint.com/newdesigns/designsRevealed.aspx




Nice! I'll look out for those.


----------



## noirua (22 May 2008)

...that today is International Day for Biological Diversity.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 May 2008)

That a MacDonald's Filet-o-fish and an icecream costs $3.45+0.30 = $3.75 in Sydney;  and $3.85+0.50 = $4.35 in Perth  (well it did last week anyways  )  = 16% price differential.


----------



## noirua (21 June 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> That a MacDonald's Filet-o-fish and an icecream costs $3.45+0.30 = $3.75 in Sydney;  and $3.85+0.50 = $4.35 in Perth  (well it did last week anyways  )  = 16% price differential.




They're making a fortune out of iron ore in WA and can well afford it.


----------



## noirua (21 June 2008)

A report finds 26% of Aussies are obese.  70% of men and 60% of women aged 45 to 65 are overweight or obese. 
Cardiology professor Simon Stewart says: "If we ran a fat Olympics we'd be gold medal winners".


----------



## Julia (21 June 2008)

Yes, apparently we have overtaken or about to overtake the Americans in the fat stakes.  Shame.


----------



## noirua (22 June 2008)

Julia said:


> Yes, apparently we have overtaken or about to overtake the Americans in the fat stakes.  Shame.




I remember an excuse for doing no exercise by a contact of mine in Perth. He said it's 36 degrees and its the best I can do to get on my motorbike and head for the beach.


----------



## noirua (27 June 2008)

Your house is very dusty and you can't imagine how that can be. Your car is dusty and there is only you, how can it be. Indeed, indeed, most dust is infact the dead skin of people.


----------



## noirua (2 July 2008)

Terry "Vic" Cazenove, at 2.007 metres tall was Australia's tallest cyclist.


----------



## noirua (4 July 2008)

Most germs are spread by shaking hands and passing them to a safe refuge in your ear, eyes, nose and throat. Infact a simple sneeze or cough put on these germs on the hands of the other party.


----------



## zolow (4 July 2008)

Mofra said:


> It is impossible to lick your elbow.




Wrong

Go to youtube and search for it, loads of people can do it!


----------



## noirua (5 July 2008)

...that you have a greater chance of survival, should you contract pneumonia, if you have previously been immunized. All persons over the age of 60 and all those prone to any form of breathing difficulties should make sure they have this jab, save the obvious, if you don't "you may well die if you contract it".


----------



## noirua (9 July 2008)

As the UK Footsie index fell below 5,400 a bear market was officially announced - down 20%.

Bradford and Bingley a buy-to-let mortgage bank  is now very seriously in trouble. They now look like following Northern Rock over the edge.

The next disaster is likely to be Alliance & Leicester Bank as their shares have gone steeply into decline.

Even Halifax Bank of Scotland, one of the largest banks, are in terrible decline.  Barclays Bank and Royal Bank of Scotland are moving closer to the edge.

This market with massive lay-offs in the building sector could yet turn turtle as the cold winds from America arrive.


----------



## noirua (11 July 2008)

...that there is a good chance of one of the following on your little plot of land. Could be oil, coal, iron ore, gold, uranium(handle with care), copper...who knows infact, so what "GET DIGGING".


----------



## noirua (12 July 2008)

Hard to draw direct comparisons, but the yields on the ASX 100 would have to reach approx.13% to equal the 1973 - 1976 bear market. 
Such markets have an ending when a little bell rings, usually soon after the collapse of a major stock.


----------



## noirua (18 July 2008)

...unskilled workers in Australia will earn 70 billion dollars next month...





...sorry, should read Zimbabwe unskilled workers and Zimbabwe Dollars.


----------



## noirua (19 July 2008)

...that coke was once a drink containing cocaine, merchandice No5, and sold that way in the nineteenth century.


----------



## noirua (20 July 2008)

... That most people who find out they have a serious illness, infact, find they've had it for a longtime.


----------



## noirua (24 July 2008)

Despite all the adverts wordwide on the concern about prostate cancer. Infact, tests are a lot more difficult and troublesome than many think and few countries have anything much setup, or indeed, any proper programmes for testing in place.

This post is not meant to put people off going for tests, infact quite the opposite, but remember you will have to put some effort in to get the tests underway,  there may not be a screening service in place.


----------



## noirua (24 July 2008)

... that life expectancy in Glasgow, Scotland is lower than in Iraq.


----------



## noirua (25 July 2008)

...you get fat by eating too much food, and not through lack of exercise, however, exercise does help a bit.


----------



## noirua (30 July 2008)

"It seems, sir, that you do not yet rightly apprehend the enormity of the massacre lately committed." - St Ambrose. 
His father was Prefect to the Praetorium in Gaul, and France, parts of Germany and Italy, Spain, Mauritania and Africa were under his jurisdiction. His father died when he was young, his mother returning from Gaul to Rome in AD401. He learned Greek and was a poet and Orator.
Ambrose became Governor of Liguria and AEmilia. He left law and was later a Bishop in AD375.
He died on 4th April 397 and is buried at the High Altar in the Ambrosian  basilica in Milan:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambrose


----------



## Doris (30 July 2008)

noirua said:


> Despite all the adverts wordwide on the concern about prostate cancer. Infact, tests are a lot more difficult and troublesome than many think and few countries have anything much setup, or indeed, any proper programmes for testing in place.
> 
> This post is not meant to put people off going for tests, infact quite the opposite, but remember you will have to put some effort in to get the tests underway,  there may not be a screening service in place.




Did you know...

It's rare for Japanese men to die from prostate cancer?
This is attributed to their daily consumption of tofu!


----------



## noirua (31 July 2008)

Doris said:


> Did you know...
> 
> It's rare for Japanese men to die from prostate cancer?
> This is attributed to their daily consumption of tofu!



Yerrrreee but, these tests were carried out in 1966-68 and 1971-75 and prevalance was in doubt.


----------



## noirua (1 August 2008)

Estonia: 10 years ago we sang ourselves to freedom!


----------



## Doris (1 August 2008)

Did you know...

in Canada they use canine disposable nappies on their puppies when it's too cold to put them outside for a 'wee walk'?

... and when they travel with them in their car?

There's a niche for an entrepreneur!


----------



## noirua (1 August 2008)

Doris said:


> Did you know...
> 
> in Canada they use canine disposable nappies on their puppies when it's too cold to put them outside for a 'wee walk'?... and when they travel with them in their car?
> There's a niche for an entrepreneur!



All very good.  You could get Joe Blow to sell them on ASF along with the books. They could be marketed as " Canine knickers by Doris".

I stayed on sixth line in Ontario for a few years. I got in a lift to the underground car park, drove to work and parked in the underground car park, got the lift up to the office. Temperatures down to minus 20 deg C were just too much.


----------



## noirua (3 August 2008)

Columbian President Alvara Uribe, speaking at the "Anti-drugs summit of Latin America", last week, said that the US should give longer prison sentences to drug trafficers extradited from his country.  A rare rebuke of such a strong ally, who have been reducing sentences for information.


----------



## noirua (4 August 2008)

Russian writer Alexander Solzhenitsyn, who exposed Stalin's prison system in his novels and spent 20 years in exile, has died near Moscow at the age of 89.

The author of the Gulag Archipelago and One day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich, who returned to Russia in 1994, died of either a stroke or heart failure.

The Nobel Laureate had suffered from high blood pressure in recent years.

After returning to Russia, Solzhenitsyn wrote several polemics on Russian  history and identity.


----------



## noirua (5 August 2008)

... that the following are basic signs of a heart attack: The signs can vary from person to person but common ones include Central Chest Pain, a pain which spreads to the arms, neck and jaw, and feeling sick, sweaty or short of breath accompanied by pain.


----------



## noirua (6 August 2008)

..that the Anglo-Swiss miner Xstrata have bid US$10 billion in cash for the Anglo-African Platinum miner Lonmin, today.
Lonmin shares jumped 47% on the news.


----------



## noirua (7 August 2008)

...one of the commonist forms of neck pain is caused by incorrect posture whilst using a keyboard for prolonged periods.


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 August 2008)

noirua said:


> ...one of the commonist forms of neck pain is caused by incorrect posture whilst using a keyboard for prolonged periods.




Gee noirua, you`re going to have to learn to type without looking at the keyboard matey.


----------



## noirua (8 August 2008)

...that Andrea Pininfarina, head of a world-famous Italian car design group, has been killed in a road accident.

Mr Pininfarina was riding a scooter which was hit by a car on the outskirts of Turin early on Thursday. He was 51.

He was chief executive officer of the family firm Pininfarina, which has designed sports cars for Ferrari, Maserati, Volvo and Fiat.

Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi and Ferrari's Luca Cordero di Montezemolo were among those paying tribute.


----------



## noirua (13 August 2008)

...that some hand gels used in hospital have as much as 70% alchohol content.  Some of this is now being stolen and used by alchoholics who are in hard times.


----------



## noirua (14 August 2008)

...cornflour eats grease.


----------



## noirua (19 August 2008)

...that more damage is done to teeth by brushing them than by not doing so. Acid is high in most fruits, fruit drinks and fizzy drinks, and brushing them a few hours afterwards will damage the enamel.


----------



## Happy (19 August 2008)

noirua said:


> ...cornflour eats grease.




Can this be significant in diet?


----------



## noirua (19 August 2008)

Happy said:


> Can this be significant in diet?



Hi Happy, It is supposed to be used in cleaning up grease from surfaces. I saw it on a TV programme where they were cleaning up people's homes that had been allowed to get in a mess.


----------



## Happy (20 August 2008)

noirua said:


> It is supposed to be used in cleaning up grease from surfaces.




Thanks Noirua,
Come to think about it we could have: Handy Hints thread too.


----------



## Julia (20 August 2008)

noirua said:


> ...that more damage is done to teeth by brushing them than by not doing so. Acid is high in most fruits, fruit drinks and fizzy drinks, and brushing them a few hours afterwards will damage the enamel.



This can be prevented by thoroughly rinsing the mouth with fresh water immediately after consuming fruits, juices and fizzy drinks.  Makes sense.
Stops the acid from etching into the enamel.


----------



## Happy (21 August 2008)

Julia said:


> This can be prevented by thoroughly rinsing the mouth with fresh water immediately after consuming fruits, juices and fizzy drinks.  Makes sense.
> Stops the acid from etching into the enamel.




To neutralise acid it tempting to think that something alkaline could be used, question is what and how much not to go the other way


----------



## noirua (24 August 2008)

...that UK former Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher is suffering from senile dementia.


----------



## noirua (25 August 2008)

Julia said:


> This can be prevented by thoroughly rinsing the mouth with fresh water immediately after consuming fruits, juices and fizzy drinks.  Makes sense.
> Stops the acid from etching into the enamel.



Quite a lot of acids affect teeth, not sure if water is good enough:  Ascorbic, carbonic, citric, folic, oxalic, phosphoric, soda, stomach and tannic acid.


----------



## noirua (25 August 2008)

The rock hyrax, a rodent, is the elephants closest living relative.


----------



## noirua (26 August 2008)

...that some chemotherapy drugs are made from yew tree clippings.


----------



## Kauri (26 August 2008)

that over 20% of people now have "*no junk mail*" type notices on thier letterboxes??

  Cheers
.............letter box stuffer..


----------



## noirua (26 August 2008)

Kauri said:


> that over 20% of people now have "*no junk mail*" type notices on thier letterboxes??
> 
> Cheers
> .............letter box stuffer..



Hi Kauri, I have these words on my gate.  Then junk mail still arrived and I complained to one company, "our mail is not junk", she said.   Now what?


----------



## fordxbt (26 August 2008)

the woman is a dental hygenist
water is one of the best apparently, even just rinsing briefly will restore your ph to a satisfactory level before brushing
anything with calcium is also beneficial, ie milk/cheese


----------



## fordxbt (26 August 2008)

...A million dollars' worth of $100 bills weighs only 10 kg (22 lb).

&

...One million dollars' worth of once-cent coins (100 million coins) weigh 246 tons.


----------



## Kauri (26 August 2008)

noirua said:


> Hi Kauri, I have these words on my gate. Then junk mail still arrived and I complained to one company, "our mail is not junk", she said. Now what?





 Hasn't failed me yet..   

 Cheers
.............Kauri


----------



## roland (26 August 2008)

noirua said:


> Hi Kauri, I have these words on my gate.  Then junk mail still arrived and I complained to one company, "our mail is not junk", she said.   Now what?




I have on occassion sent back the junk in an envelope with no postage stamp and no return address. I believe the receiver will need to pay for the postage


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 August 2008)

Did you know (or care lol) What you don`t see is what you get too.



> What is electromagnetic radiation?
> 
> Electromagnetic energy is a term used to describe all the different kinds of energies released into space by stars such as the Sun. These kinds of energies include some that you will recognize and some that will sound strange. They include:
> 
> ...


----------



## dotocom (29 August 2008)

positive nuns live longer than negative one's
type: nun study on google


----------



## noirua (30 August 2008)

martraci said:


> ...A million dollars' worth of $100 bills weighs only 10 kg (22 lb).
> 
> &
> 
> ...One million dollars' worth of once-cent coins (100 million coins) weigh 246 tons.



The coins last a lot longer than the notes and due to the increase in metal prices are worth more for scrap.


----------



## noirua (30 August 2008)

roland said:


> I have on occassion sent back the junk in an envelope with no postage stamp and no return address. I believe the receiver will need to pay for the postage



I wonder:  Is it an offence to deliberately post mail without a stamp?


----------



## noirua (30 August 2008)

...that the UK Chancellor of the Exchequer, Alistair Darling, has said, "The UK economy is heading for its worse recession for 60 years". 

UK Labour Government appears to be losing the plot big time, so it seems.


----------



## Calliope (31 August 2008)

There are more one hundred dollar notes in circulation than fives, tens, or twenties although you rarely get one. They are the backbone of the black economy.


----------



## noirua (2 September 2008)

...that in a series run on TV in the UK about King Henry VIII.  That they have decided to retain the same actor for Henry as a young man, right through to olde age.  They say: "this would give the older King Henry VIII more sex appeal and encourage a larger audience".  The older King Henry VIII weighed in at over 150Kgs and had to be hoisted on to his horse. Whether he had to be hoisted on to his wives is uncertain?


----------



## noirua (2 September 2008)

...or realize: That the fall in the Aussie$ to AUD$1.20 to the Greenback in recent months will improve the return in US$ denominated exports by about 13%. This will help maintain the economy and avoid a recession, as is taking place in much of Europe.


----------



## noirua (4 September 2008)

...DNA from 3,000 year-old skeletons can be matched with living descendants.

...that the UK's Mayor of London, Boris Johnson, is a descendant of King George II.


----------



## noirua (5 September 2008)

...that about a third of all food bought is wasted.


----------



## CoffeeKing (5 September 2008)

noirua said:


> that the UK's Mayor of London, Boris Johnson, is a descendant of King George II.




"wonder if King George II could of dressed better at the closing of Olympics"


----------



## noirua (5 September 2008)

...that Morris Iemma (Yemma), Premier of New South Wales has resigned:   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morris_Iemma


----------



## noirua (5 September 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> "wonder if King George II could of dressed better at the closing of Olympics"



Yes!  The crown on ONES head cannot be beaten as WE attend the final.


----------



## noirua (8 September 2008)

...that most people in the West still fail to understand that increases in commodity prices has mean't their money has travelled to the East.

They are poorer now and will gradually accept it, as they now buy less new cars, fruit, less organic and free-range produce, as they cut their bills.

Basically, if you sell to the West and they can do without it, you're in trouble.


----------



## noirua (9 September 2008)

...to stop sites you visit from examining your browsing history, you should disable javascript within your browser.
The sites can only read the urals retained, so reducing the number can also help.
The new Internet Explorer 8 has a tab called "in private" where you can surf without retaining a record of your browser history.


----------



## noirua (10 September 2008)

...that every bank in the world will be affected by the problems, - let's face it, Fannie May and Freddie Mac are really bust - of the Freddie May and Fannie Mac disaster.
Most banks are in trouble to varying degrees, don't get involved.

Nationwide, the UK's largest Building Society (building societies are not owned by anyone and any takeover may result in payouts to investors in them, that is, if they're worth anything) has just taken over two local Building Societies that were in trouble after the credit crunch. Rumours are that the UK's Bank of England put pressure on them to do this to prevent two more crashes.


----------



## noirua (12 September 2008)

...that the crime that people get away with most in Australia is crime against the elderly, and most of the crime is by their own relatives.
Most are too elderly and inferm and embarrassed by the situation and reporting the fact and bringing these criminals to justice is therefore very difficult.  Basically, they get away with it.

This crime is to do with the assets, cash and properties owned by elderly people. Many are not in a fit state to know what they sign away.

Sadly, many live with a lower standard of living, due to these EVIL relatives.


----------



## noirua (12 September 2008)

...that the Channel Tunnel between France and England is on fire. A freight train caught alight.


----------



## noirua (13 September 2008)

...that the UK's third largest package holiday company has gone bust. Excel have 21 aircraft and have left 85,000 people stranded all over the place.
Recession is starting to gather pace in the UK, Germany and Spain.


----------



## noirua (13 September 2008)

...about bonsai soil:  Different species are said to have slightly different soil requirements, but all will grow well in a standard bonsai soil.
Only when you are hooked on bonsai will you need to tinker with the recipe. Pines, for example, like a more sandy soil. Junipers appreciate a little more humus (organic matter). Flowering species prefer a slightly denser growing medium. But all will do well in standard soil.

Akadama from Japan is by far the best soil for bonsai, but it can often be very expensive.

Bonsai Basics, Colin Lewis, Aura Garden Guides.


----------



## tadpole (15 September 2008)

...biro's don't work in outerspace so the usa spent millions and millions of dollars trying to devise a writing impliment that would work.



the russians used a pencil


tadpole


----------



## noirua (16 September 2008)

tadpole said:


> ...biro's don't work in outerspace so the usa spent millions and millions of dollars trying to devise a writing impliment that would work.
> the russians used a pencil tadpole



Those Russians are so clever.  

...that wine does not have to have a list of additives on the bottles. Most people think that wine is made from pure ingredients.  In fact the number and types of additives are quite alarming. Wine growers do not want them listed for fear of reducing sales.


----------



## noirua (17 September 2008)

...yesterday was the "International day for Preservation of the Ozone layer".


----------



## noirua (17 September 2008)

...that some pairs of mens trousers are made out of waste plastic bottles.


----------



## Speewha (17 September 2008)

Hello




noirua said:


> ...that some pairs of mens trousers are made out of waste plastic bottles.




Hope it's not clear plastic 


Regards


----------



## noirua (17 September 2008)

...that the UK's Lloyds Bank and HBOS are in very advanced merger talk.

HBOS (Halifax Bank of Scotland) shares plunged 42% in early trading in London.  Before recovering on the news.

The Russian stockmarket has suspended trading after sharp falls.

The UK has announced a 4.96% rise in unemployment in the May - July 2008 period.

A car bomb has hit the American embassy in the Yemen.


----------



## korrupt_1 (19 September 2008)

Most market crashes are long (lasting over a year) and 6 out of the top 11 crashes started in either September or November.

From the top 10 crashes on the DJIA, the average duration of a crash lasts 1.8 years.

The most recent one just after the tech-wreck and Sept 11 just scrapped in as #10 worse in history...

Source: http://mutualfunds.about.com/cs/history/a/marketcrash.htm


----------



## noirua (19 September 2008)

korrupt_1 said:


> Most market crashes are long (lasting over a year) and 6 out of the top 11 crashes started in either September or November.
> 
> From the top 10 crashes on the DJIA, the average duration of a crash lasts 1.8 years.
> 
> ...




Very interesting!

A big surprise as the UK's Halifax Bank of Scotland drops their intention to buy a controlling stake in Korea's Korea Exchange Bank.
This is due to their falling asset value.  Another surprise?


----------



## noirua (20 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> A big surprise as the UK's Halifax Bank of Scotland drops their intention to buy a controlling stake in Korea's Korea Exchange Bank.
> This is due to their falling asset value.  Another surprise?



...that I made a mistake here, should read HSBC and not HBOS.


----------



## noirua (20 September 2008)

...that Edinburgh, Scotland's first car number plate has been sold at auction for AUS$900,000.

The registration "S1" was originally bought in 1903, the year registration numbers were introduced.

The winning bidder said it would now be displayed on an old red Skoda.


----------



## noirua (21 September 2008)

Modern whaling began in the US on the island of Nantucket in the 17th century, although whales have been hunted since prehistoric times.


----------



## Calliope (21 September 2008)

I saw something scary in the paper this morning. 

Twenty-two percent of Australian motorists don't know who has right-of-way at a T-intersection.


----------



## noirua (22 September 2008)

Calliope said:


> I saw something scary in the paper this morning.
> 
> Twenty-two percent of Australian motorists don't know who has right-of-way at a T-intersection.



It could be that some women believe all men should give way to them.

...sagging jeans is a fashion that began in US prisons, where belts were removed to prevent inmates hanging themselves. Some US cities are considering a ban.


----------



## noirua (24 September 2008)

...that Warren Buffet has just made a major investment in Goldman Sachs.


----------



## noirua (24 September 2008)

The Large Hadron Collider near Geneva will be shut off until spring 2009 while engineers probe a magnet failure.

The incident on the 19th September caused a tonne of liquid helium to leak out into the experiment's 27km-long tunnel.

Officials said the time required to fully investigate the problem precluded a re-start before the lab's winter maintenance period.

The collider is built to smash protons together at huge speeds, recreating conditions moments after the Big Bang.


----------



## CoffeeKing (24 September 2008)

noirua said:


> ...that some pairs of mens trousers are made out of waste plastic bottles.








Speewha said:


> Hello
> 
> Hope it's not clear plastic
> 
> Regards




......  *Do they come in long neck screw caps???*


----------



## noirua (25 September 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> ......  *Do they come in long neck screw caps???*




I noticed on a blog, that someone posted that a label on their trousers said "made from 9 plastic bottles". They said, they'd bought them in a branch of the UK's Marks & Spencers.


----------



## CoffeeKing (26 September 2008)

Calliope said:


> I saw something scary in the paper this morning.
> 
> Twenty-two percent of Australian motorists don't know who has right-of-way at a T-intersection.




Whats the stats for a roundabout? they must be up there


----------



## noirua (27 September 2008)

...that 2020hindsight is the top poster on ASF. WayneL was top poster but was slow out of the last bend and 2020 sneaked through on the inside, a great move.


----------



## noirua (28 September 2008)

...the UK Government are to make an announcement before markets open on Monday concerning the Bank, Bradford & Bingley.  The bank has been involved in "Buy-to-Let" mortgages and these are easier for people to walk away from.

It is reported that the bank is bankrupt after laying off 360 employees last week.

The UK Government has the option to Nationalize the Bank by making it part of the Northern Rock set up.
Rumours say other Banks have walked away from any interest earlier in Bradford & Bingley and it may be sold to bidders, in parts, in a "fire" sale.

Other banks in the UK and building societies, are also thought to be in trouble.


----------



## noirua (28 September 2008)

As the present Banking situation worsens the suicide of a wealth financier in the UK shows the extent of the personal problems many now suffer:  http://news.aol.co.uk/wealthy-financier-killed-by-train/article/2008092802473640628787

The BBC have now cited sources that say the Bradford & Bingley Bank is now bankrupt and will be nationalized.   The 236 branches of the bank are to be put up for sale to bidders.


----------



## noirua (29 September 2008)

noirua said:


> As the present Banking situation worsens the suicide of a wealth financier in the UK shows the extent of the personal problems many now suffer:  http://news.aol.co.uk/wealthy-financier-killed-by-train/article/2008092802473640628787
> 
> The BBC have now cited sources that say the Bradford & Bingley Bank is now bankrupt and will be nationalized.   The 236 branches of the bank are to be put up for sale to bidders.




The debt brought about by the nationalization of Bradford & bingley will increase UK debt by 25%.  The failure is greater, in terms of size of country, than the last US bank failure was for America.  

The Republic of Ireland (Eire) are the first European Country to be officially in recession.  Germany, Spain and the UK are expected to follow.


----------



## noirua (4 October 2008)

...a hell beast has been washed up on a New York shore:  http://www.asylum.co.uk/2008/07/30/hellbeast-washed-up-on-new-york-shore/


----------



## noirua (11 October 2008)

A Welsh Council (UK) has banned marmite.


----------



## noirua (20 October 2008)

...that over 50% of America's electricity comes from coal.


----------



## Aussiejeff (20 October 2008)

... that Noirua is attached to his PC by an umbilical cord?


----------



## noirua (26 October 2008)

I'm ignoring Aussiejeff being horrible, and I'm not annoyed. May his pumpkins be infected with beetles.

...peeling sticky tape emits x-rays.


----------



## noirua (28 October 2008)

...that purple tomatoes extend your life and slow or cure cancer: http://www.eurekalert.org/multimedia/pub/10486.php?from=124099


----------



## noirua (1 November 2008)

...that there is enough sub-bitumous coal in South Australia to power all of Australia for over 1,000 years.


----------



## noirua (1 November 2008)

...there is a town in Uruguay called Fray Bentos.

...that in the final day of World War 1 over 11,000 troops became casualties.

...about 90% of pumpkins grown worldwide are not eaten - instead they are carved for haloween and the innards discarded.


----------



## ck13488 (1 November 2008)

...what i could have sone with the money wasted on this monstrosity...mini truckers will never learn


----------



## noirua (8 November 2008)

...that more Australians are killed each year due to asbestos poisoning than are killed on the countries roads. 

"In older properties, take great care when drilling walls or ceilings, taking down walls or replacing flat roofs, as they may well contain asbestos".


----------



## noirua (12 November 2008)

The world is moving into the next stage of the downturn, "beggar thy neighbour protectionism".


----------



## noirua (14 November 2008)

The UK has moved into recession about 3 months after Germany. UK negative growth is expected between 2% and 3% in 2009 and interest rates may hit 1% - 1.5%, RPI inflation should fall to -1% to -2%.  Germany have not yet made any moves and with engineering a major export, they may be hit the hardest in the Euro zone.
Spain are expected to suffer from lower visitor numbers from Germany and the UK, starting in the summer from June 2009.


----------



## noirua (14 November 2008)

noirua said:


> The UK has moved into recession about 3 months after Germany. UK negative growth is expected between 2% and 3% in 2009 and interest rates may hit 1% - 1.5%, RPI inflation should fall to -1% to -2%.  Germany have not yet made any moves and with engineering a major export, they may be hit the hardest in the Euro zone.
> Spain are expected to suffer from lower visitor numbers from Germany and the UK, starting in the summer from June 2009.



Italy confirmed that they moved into recession in the current quarter. Ireland was the first Euro Zone country to move into recession earlier this year.


----------



## noirua (15 November 2008)

noirua said:


> Italy confirmed that they moved into recession in the current quarter. Ireland was the first Euro Zone country to move into recession earlier this year.



Hong Kong have announced that the country moved into recession in the last quarter. France avoided recession with growth of 0.1% in the last quarter.


----------



## noirua (16 November 2008)

That Canada has the strongest banking system in the world, and Germany is the worlds largest exporter.


----------



## noirua (17 November 2008)

In case you haven't read this before: Coincidences of President Abraham Lincoln and President John F Kennedy.
http://officespam.chattablogs.com/a...stery-the-lincoln-and-kennedy-connection.html


----------



## noirua (21 November 2008)

...that the FSA in the UK operates the sames as ASIC in Australia, probably you did. 
But, did you know the FSA only has jurisdiction over companies that are quoted in the UK.  If a forum in the UK covers Australian stocks that have no market quote in the UK, then ramping of stocks is not illegal and of course, ASIC and the FSA has no jurisdiction. This also applies in most other countries.


----------



## noirua (24 November 2008)

Camel urine is sought after for its medicinal effects in India's Bihat state and sells for AU$3.50 per litre.

Parents pushing children in away-facing buggies talk to them less, and their offspring appear more stressed.


----------



## noirua (25 November 2008)

Satellite Navigator:  Yes, it talks to you but, buy one that understands you talking.


----------



## noirua (27 November 2008)

The number of children going to school in Zimbabwe has fallen dramatically from 90% to 20%, a senior UN relief official, Catherine Bragg says.

Power sharing talks have stalled because of insults traded between the opposition and mediator Thabo Mbeki.



You can vote for Aussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## trillionaire#1 (27 November 2008)

that Mt Everest grows about 4mm a year,due to two tectonic plates moving below.


----------



## noirua (28 November 2008)

That Edna Parker aged 115 and 220 days, the worlds oldest person, died yesterday in Shelbyville, Indiana.  She was born in Central Indiana on 20th April 1893.
She married in 1913, Earl Parker who died in 1939 of a heart attack, and she outlived her two children Clifford and Earl Jnr.
She has 5 grand children, 13 great grand children and 13 great, great grand children. 

The oldest person in the world is now Maria de Jesus of Portugal, she was born on 10th September 1893.


----------



## noirua (30 November 2008)

You can check your broadband speed at the link below:  http://www.cnet.com.au/broadband/speedtest.htm

& then you have the opportunity to vote for Aussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (1 December 2008)

noirua said:


> You can check your broadband speed at the link below:  http://www.cnet.com.au/broadband/speedtest.htm
> 
> & then you have the opportunity to vote for Aussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html





...The speechwriting "tricolon" method - a sentence in three parts - has been used by Julius Caesar, Abraham Lincoln and Barack Obama.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tricolon


----------



## noirua (1 December 2008)

noirua said:


> You can check your broadband speed at the link below:  http://www.cnet.com.au/broadband/speedtest.htm
> 
> & then you have the opportunity to vote for Aussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



...a dogs mucus enhances its sense of smell, by sorting out odour particles before they reach their receptors.


----------



## noirua (2 December 2008)

noirua said:


> You can check your broadband speed at the link below:  http://www.cnet.com.au/broadband/speedtest.htm
> 
> & then you have the opportunity to vote for Aussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




The UK's London Scottish Bank was put into administration today and the Investment Management  New Star Asset Management shares, manages AU$100 billion, were suspended after falling 97%. UK mortgage lending fell 70% in the year. Continuing staff cuts in the UK at HSBC, Aston Martin (33% laid off) and Halfords (countries major car accessory outlet) depressed markets further.

The FTSE 100 fell 5.19% and £ fell 5.27c against the greenback. Dow 30 is down 456.1 points.


----------



## noirua (5 December 2008)

noirua said:


> You can check your broadband speed at the link below:  http://www.cnet.com.au/broadband/speedtest.htm
> 
> & then you have the opportunity to vote for Aussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



...that the best forum competition ends shortly and you will not have to put up with anymore of these voting posts from me, soon that is.
However, you will get a barrage today as I don't know the finishing time.
Thanks very much for putting up with me in the last few months. The voting link is above.


----------



## noirua (6 December 2008)

The United States have announced an increase in unemployment of 533,000 in one month alone ( this included number increases on September and October figures). These are the worse figure in the countries last 124 years as fears grow of a recession turning into a depression.


----------



## noirua (8 December 2008)

...that December 2008 will be 1 second longer than December 2007.


----------



## noirua (12 December 2008)

The UK's Corus Group are in talks with unions to reduce pay by 10%.

The European Union is in disorder as Germany accuse the UK over their equivalent AU$45 billion tax giveaway. Europe now looks to be arranging its own package to save Europe and to hell with the rest. Excluding the states, who appear to be orchestrating this carefully and quietly from across the pond.


----------



## noirua (12 December 2008)

Woolworth UK and its 833 stores have a giant clearance sale prior to a complete shutdown. About 30,000 jobs are likely to go.


----------



## Calliope (12 December 2008)

that today is  national poincettia day in America. It is the anniversary of the death of J.R.Poincett the first American ambassador to Mexico, He brought the plant back to the US in 1828. 

Poincettia is the floral emblem of Brisbane. It provides a brilliant splash of colour in Brisbane gardens during the winter months.


----------



## Doris (12 December 2008)

Calliope said:


> that today is  national poincettia day in America. It is the anniversary of the death of J.R.Poincett the first American ambassador to Mexico, He brought the plant back to the US in 1828.
> 
> Poincettia is the floral emblem of Brisbane. It provides a brilliant splash of colour in Brisbane gardens during the winter months.




You have just reminded me of thousands of these potted plants being everywhere in stores and homes in the US and Canada at this time of the year! They stunt them using hormones for home decorating, although they eventually grow to normal height.

I was always aghast as I thought they were native to Queensland!

After all, Orange County is full of our gum trees and Bougainvillea!

But you have edified me! 



> By an Act of Congress, December 12 was set aside as National Poinsettia Day.


----------



## wayneL (12 December 2008)

Doris said:


> After all, Orange County is full of *our* gum trees and *Bougainvillea*!
> 
> !



Ummmmm - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bougainvillea is not Australian.


----------



## Doris (12 December 2008)

wayneL said:


> Ummmmm - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bougainvillea is not Australian.




Ooops!  Edified again!

And I thought they were adopted by us from PNG!


----------



## wayneL (12 December 2008)

Doris said:


> Ooops!  Edified again!
> 
> And I thought they were adopted by us from PNG!




That's alright, I thought Bottlebrush were native to California when I lived there. They're also everywhere there.


----------



## noirua (13 December 2008)

The Moon's distance from the Earth can vary by 30,000km. Friday's full moon was close, only 350,000km away, and will have appeared bigger and brighter.

The more brothers a man has, the more likely he is to have sons. The same applies to men with sisters, but there is no link between sibling sex and offspring sex in women, researchers in Newcastle said.


----------



## noirua (15 December 2008)

The UK's Vauxhall Motors has offered staff the opportunity to take a 9 months sabbatical at 30% of their normal salary. If few take up the opportunity then staff redundancies may hit 30%.


----------



## noirua (15 December 2008)

...that the largest potatoes grown come from the Lebanon. They can weigh 11kgs.

...that reindeers are genetically programmed so they can stop growing in cold weather when food is scarce, to cut their calorific needs by 70%.

...that aggressive kissing can damage hearing, a Chinese woman has found.


----------



## AS414 (15 December 2008)

noirua said:


> ...that aggressive kissing can damage hearing, a Chinese woman has found.




Maybe it was just who she was kissing... how big was her sample?


----------



## AS414 (15 December 2008)

...Finalnd is the most successful nation overall at the Summer Olympics on a per capita basis (and the Scando countries pick up 4 of the top 5 spots)...

...North Korea, Zimbabwe and Mongolia were the most successful nations at the 2008 Games on a per GDP basis

...Jamaica, Australia and Norway were the he most successful nations at the 2008 Games in terms fo female performances...

More of these sort of facts can be sourced from the links here: http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2008/08/24/an-ib-perspective-on-the-olympics/


----------



## noirua (18 December 2008)

...that Bernard Madoff who has just been placed in house arrest on US$10 million bail, based his whole business on that of Charles Dickens 1855 -57 book "Little Dorrit", and swindling banker Mr Merdle: http://www.classicreader.com/book/552/21/

The basics of it were the same, get increasingly rich people to invest money in the magnificent Mr Merdle. He built an empire and magnificent offices and paid out money to older investors from money paid in by new investors.

[size=+2]They forgot to read the book.[/size]


----------



## noirua (21 December 2008)

...that a person who keeps moving money to get the highest rate, is known as a "rate tart".


----------



## noirua (21 December 2008)

Mauritania's deposed President, Sidi Mohammed Ould Cheikh Abdallahi, has been released from house arrest by security forces who overthrew him in August.

He was taken from his home town of Lemden, where he has been under house arrest, to his house in the capital, Nouakchott, where he was freed.

There has been intense International pressure on the coup leaders to return the country to democracy.

France and the US had cancelled their aid, pending Mr Abdallahi's release.


----------



## GumbyLearner (22 December 2008)

Canberra's tallest building is named after the Lovett Family.

Canberra's tallest building today will be officially renamed in honour of an Aboriginal family that has made a considerable contribution to the defence of the nation. In all, 19 members of the immediate family have seen service across both World Wars as well as in Japan, Korea, Vietnam and East Timor. 

http://www.eniar.org/news/lovett.html


----------



## noirua (23 December 2008)

NINA will become the most well known and used word in 2009/10. It will come from the States, "No Income No Assets": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alt-A


----------



## noirua (28 December 2008)

Do you still have, or a relative alive or deceased, a bank account or Building Society account in the UK. If it is dormant, more than 15 years since last used, then the UK Government has basically grabbed the lot.
It is still possible to reclaim this money or find out more by contacting the "British Bankers' Association" at Dormant Accounts, Pinners Hall, 105 - 108 Old Broad Street, London EC2N 1EX, United Kingdom.
The website is http://www.bba.org.uk
A form can also be downloaded.


----------



## battiwallah (28 December 2008)

Noirau,

The same thing happens in Australia, although it's only after 7 years.  See:

http://www.unclaimedfinances.co.uk/unclaimed-funds-in-australia-and-new-zealand.html


----------



## noirua (29 December 2008)

Four more companies have been placed into administration in the last week in the UK. The latest is Adams, chain, 517 outlets. The others are Zavvi, 125 outlets (hit by collapse of Woolworth), Whittard of Chelsea, 126 stores (hit by Icelandic bank collapse) and Officers Club, 190 stores.


----------



## GumbyLearner (2 January 2009)

During his tenure as President of the USA

George H. banned broccoli from the White House

http://eatbroccoli.org/politics.aspx


----------



## Calliope (3 January 2009)

Obama really does have a halo.


----------



## noirua (10 January 2009)

UK manufacturing declined 2.9% in November 2008. Total output in the previous 12 months fell 7.4%. The annual drop is the biggest since June 1981.
Information from the Office of National Statistics.


----------



## noirua (13 January 2009)

Companies in the UK continue to collapse. Yesterday "Land of Leather" was put into receivership as customers avoid big ticket items.


----------



## noirua (13 January 2009)

Companies in the UK continue to collapse. Yesterday "Land of Leather" was put into receivership as customers avoid big ticket items. 
The number of smaller companies, particularly in the finance, building and motor sector are collapsing at a very high rate. AP Driveline a clutch manufacturer with 237 staff collapsed today and is typical of the hundreds of failures every week.


----------



## GumbyLearner (16 January 2009)

Did you know that a group called RUN DMC is the first Rap or Hip/Hop band to be inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame today.

Fantastic Old School Hip Hop! 

Walk This Way R.I.P Jam Master Jay


Raising Hell R.I.P Jam Master Jay


----------



## noirua (16 January 2009)

...that very many open central heating boiler systems have wrongly piped overflows. They should flow back into the central heating feed tank and not into the cold water feed tank.


----------



## GumbyLearner (16 January 2009)

noirua said:


> ...that very many open central heating boiler systems have wrongly piped overflows. They should flow back into the central heating feed tank and not into the cold water feed tank.




That sounds great until your cold! Watch Cinderella Man! Reality ready to come, but humanity undenied!


----------



## noirua (16 January 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> That sounds great until your cold! Watch Cinderella Man! Reality ready to come, but humanity undenied!



Hi, I'm not sure what that has to do with a central heating overflow pipe???

On a more topical matter. Caesar Nerva was the first libertarian and brought about the first welfare payments in AD97. Gloucester in England has a statue in his honour and many roads in Italy are named after him.
Nerva reigned for less than two years as Emperor, dieing of a fever on January 25th, AD98.


----------



## GumbyLearner (16 January 2009)

noirua said:


> Hi, I'm not sure what that has to do with a central heating overflow pipe???
> 
> On a more topical matter. Caesar Nerva was the first libertarian and brought about the first welfare payments in AD97. Gloucester in England has a statue in his honour and many roads in Italy are named after him.
> Nerva reigned for less than two years as Emperor, dieing of a fever on January 25th, AD98.




Did you know Nouria?

The first city to create the 8 hour working day was Melbourne.
The first city in the world to give women the vote was Adelaide.
The first city in the world to have a LABOR party government in the world was Brisbane.
The first city in the world to introduce laws for the Mardi-Gras was Sydney.
The only state in Australia that never signed the Federal Constitution of Australia was Western Australia.
The first bushranger in Australian history came from Tasmania

Let's respect each other and care about each other. We're all different but we are all Aussie at the same time! 

NOT ONE NATION, BUT all different and all AUSSIES!


----------



## noirua (16 January 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> Did you know Nouria?
> 
> The first city to create the 8 hour working day was Melbourne.
> The first city in the world to give women the vote was Adelaide.
> ...



I thought it was Wellington, NZ, that had the 8 hour day in 1840.

Wyoming Territory was the first place to give women the vote in 1869.  First country was NZ in 1893.

The first bushranger was John "black" Caesar of Sydney.  He was shot dead in 1796.

I thought WA became a member on 1st January 1901.  The others became members  on 1st August 1893 at the Corowa Conference.


----------



## noirua (20 January 2009)

I heard this opinion on TV, haven't checked it properly yet:

Blueberries, if you eat about 200g a day, will improve memory in people over the age of 65.

If you drink four or five cups of coffee each day, it will reduce the chance of you getting Alzheimer disease by up to 60%.

As I say, not properly researched as yet.


----------



## CoffeeKing (20 January 2009)

noirua said:


> I heard this opinion on TV, haven't checked it properly yet:
> 
> If you drink four or five cups of coffee each day, it will reduce the chance of you getting Alzheimer disease by up to 60%.
> 
> As I say, not properly researched as yet.




Doesn't matter, I'm in, just gotta find something for the other 40%


----------



## GumbyLearner (21 January 2009)

It's in my backpack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But this stuff is quite harmless and honestly flagged as ART! Go OBAMA!


----------



## noirua (22 January 2009)

...at minus 45 deg C ice is stronger than steel.


----------



## noirua (23 January 2009)

... why were the first false teeth called "Waterloo Teeth"?  The teeth were taken from dead soldiers after the battle of Waterloo.  It was a lucrative trade.


----------



## noirua (26 January 2009)

...that there are very severe penalties for driving in Vietnam without a license.  Obtaining a temporary license is quite difficult:  http://www.vietnam.embassy.gov.au/hnoi/Driving_in_Vietnam.html

Penalties: Driving without a license - 3 years jail.  Driving without a license and causing an accident - 10 years jail.  Driving without a license and causing a fatality - 20 years jail.


----------



## noirua (31 January 2009)

Saluting: This came from Medieval Knights.  When they approached one another on horse back they raised their visors with their right hand.


----------



## noirua (2 February 2009)

...seawater does freeze.  It just freezes more slowly.  The salt is pushed downwards leaving the ice salt free.


----------



## Dezza (2 February 2009)

noirua said:


> Saluting: This came from Medieval Knights.  When they approached one another on horse back they raised their visors with their right hand.




Haha...did you watch The Last Castle with Robert Redford the other night as well?


----------



## noirua (2 February 2009)

Dezza said:


> Haha...did you watch The Last Castle with Robert Redford the other night as well?



Spot on! Quite an old film.

Do you know which series I was watching for post 477 though?


----------



## Dezza (2 February 2009)

noirua said:


> Spot on! Quite an old film.
> 
> Do you know which series I was watching for post 477 though?




Yeah, still a good film nonetheless. 

No, unfortunately I must've missed the series. Was it Ray Meares Bushcraft?


----------



## noirua (5 February 2009)

Dezza said:


> Yeah, still a good film nonetheless.
> 
> No, unfortunately I must've missed the series. Was it Ray Meares Bushcraft?



Nay, not, it was "Ice Road Truckers".

...that the most nutritious substance you can eat is vomit.
The History of Vomit:  http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Vomit


----------



## noirua (11 February 2009)

...that with a high IQ you will live longer, not get fat, or divorced.  What is high? 148 or higher.


----------



## Calliope (19 February 2009)

Today we "commemorate" the first bombing of Darwin by the Japanese in 1942, when 243 people were killed, most of them on the eight ships that were sunk in the harbour.

Most of the civilians fled the town, never to return. They were joined by 278 RAAF ground staff deserters, some of whom never stopped running until they reached Melbourne, where they could go no further. This mass flight was later blamed on faulty communication. There was never any danger of invasion.

The Army had difficulty stopping their soldiers looting the abandoned private houses in the ensuing chaos and breakdown in law and order.

These things of course are never mentioned in annual commemorations. It doesn't fit our image. This year, apparently, the commemorators were upset that a Japanese ship happened to be in the harbour.


----------



## noirua (23 February 2009)

...the Worlds longest depression was between 1873 and 1897 and was started by the 1873 panic: Over expansion after the US Civil War and crash of the Northern Railway boom.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_Depression


----------



## noirua (1 March 2009)

...that the following parts of the Bible, New Testament were added at a later*** date and a large part was removed: ***Hebrews, James, 1Peter, 2John, Jude and Revelations.

The Roman Catholic Church was in fact formed in AD170, The Muratorian  Canon, by the Greek Philosoper Irenaeus, later St Irenaeus.  The RC religion was formed in Lyons, France at that time Gaul, part of the Roman Empire.  Some consider he only founded the New Testament.


----------



## Beej (1 March 2009)

noirua said:


> ...that with a high IQ you will live longer, not get fat, or divorced.  What is high? 148 or higher.




148+ = high? More like genius! Only 0.3% of the population have a 148+ IQ! Ie 3 in every 1000 people. So looks like most of us are destined to be fat, live short lives, and have several marriages! 

Cheers,

Beej


----------



## noirua (1 March 2009)

Beej said:


> 148+ = high? More like genius! Only 0.3% of the population have a 148+ IQ! Ie 3 in every 1000 people. So looks like most of us are destined to be fat, live short lives, and have several marriages!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Beej



Hi Beej, I stand corrected, as looking back it only said high and it was my idea to add 148. 
They do say that going on a course to remember playing cards in a pack can improve an IQ score.


----------



## noirua (12 March 2009)

...that Charles the Bold, Duke of Normandy defeated Liege, Wallonia, Syria at the Battle of Brushtiem on 29th October 1467.
He married Catherine, daughter of Charles VII, King of France.  He was 7-years-old and she was 12-years-old.
She died at the age of 18 and he was killed at the Battle of Nancy on 5th January 1477 at the age of 34.


----------



## noirua (15 March 2009)

...that if you make a find of ancient coins or artifacts, that if there are 7 or more it becomes a hoard.


----------



## noirua (16 March 2009)

...a child under seven who learns a multiple number of languages will never mix one with another, or with the wrong accent.


----------



## noirua (16 March 2009)

noirua said:


> ...that if you make a find of ancient coins or artifacts, that if there are 7 or more it becomes a hoard.



...it is better to buy the last 100 coins in a hoard than the first 100.


----------



## noirua (23 March 2009)

... false memory is called contabulation.

The shoes that took Dorothy back to Kansas were silver in Lyman Baum's original book.

Monkeys in Thailand catch the bus to and from markets where they steal food.


----------



## noirua (31 March 2009)

Have you often been annoyed that something onscreen is not big enough and you are given no way to increase the size. Well, if you download "OneLoupe 1.06" you will have an immediate magnifier by just clicking on the icon on your toolbar. It downloads so quickly you hardly know its happened and it works well, and of course, it's FREE:   http://www.softwareok.com/?seite=microsoft/OneLoupe&&language=english
Only 14kb.


----------



## ck13488 (31 March 2009)

noirua said:


> Have you often been annoyed that something onscreen is not big enough and you are given no way to increase the size. Well, if you download "OneLoupe 1.06" you will have an immediate magnifier by just clicking on the icon on your toolbar. It downloads so quickly you hardly know its happened and it works well, and of course, it's FREE:   http://www.softwareok.com/?seite=microsoft/OneLoupe&&language=english
> Only 14kb.




windows has its own inbuilt magnifier!

start > programs > accessories > accessibility > magnifier

also almost any non OEM mouse normally has this feature assigned to a button


----------



## noirua (1 April 2009)

ck13488 said:


> windows has its own inbuilt magnifier!
> 
> start > programs > accessories > accessibility > magnifier
> 
> also almost any non OEM mouse normally has this feature assigned to a button



Ah yes, but, that wobbly old windows magnifier doesn't work that well, and OneLoup 1.06 comes with additional colour options etc.,


----------



## noirua (8 April 2009)

The number 1728 is a Cardinal template called "great gross", and is important in the duodecimal number system.
It famously occurs in the algebraic number system, in the formula for the j-invariant of an elliptical curve.  Often called a zagier as a pun on the Gross-Zagier theorem.


----------



## noirua (18 May 2009)

A second wave of collapses in the UK smaller Building Society sector as concerns over property business loans start to hit.
Rumours surround the West Bromwich Building Society about rumours that the FSA had been reported to be seeking a rescue takeover. 
Concerns in America are over the alt-a mortgage loans that will hit the sector in America later in 2009.


----------



## noirua (18 May 2009)

Some flower petals have 'velcro' surfaces and that helps bees to cling to them.


----------



## noirua (24 May 2009)

...on this day in 1962, a French military court in Paris imposed a life sentence on Raoul Salan, leader of an extremist group violently opposed to Algerian Independence.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raoul_Salan


----------



## Purple XS2 (24 May 2009)

noirua said:


> The number 1728 is a Cardinal template called "great gross", and is important in the duodecimal number system.
> It famously occurs in the algebraic number system, in the formula for the j-invariant of an elliptical curve.  Often called a zagier as a pun on the Gross-Zagier theorem.




1728 = 12(cubed), and also 1729 -1, 1729 another favourite number for math quiz freaks, being the answer to the question: "What is the lowest number that is for 2 distinct sums, the sum of 2 cubes?", ie:
_n_ such that _n_ = _a_(cubed) + _b_(cubed), and also _n_ = _c_(cubed) + _d_(cubed), where a,b,c,d are all different natural numbers ('natural' being positive, whole numbers).

Now all I need to do is wrap that useless information into some weird chart theory, write a book about it and flog it in some silly stock forum. (anybody care to recommend a silly stock forum?


----------



## noirua (20 June 2009)

Going abroad and you you want to check how much your taxi fair should be.  Try this calculator:  http://www.worldtaximeter.com


----------



## noirua (21 June 2009)

noirua said:


> Going abroad and you you want to check how much your taxi fare should be.  Try this calculator:  http://www.worldtaximeter.com




Posted with correction.


----------



## J.B.Nimble (21 June 2009)

noirua said:


> ...a child under seven who learns a multiple number of languages will never mix one with another, or with the wrong accent.




Not so sure about this one Noi. When my five year old was born my wife was concerned at how he would manage to learn English and her language whilst growing up in a third language environment. She had horror stories of children she had met who would tumble out three languages in one sentence. We must have got things right - the third language turned out to be his first language but he later dropped that in favour of the two home languages. Since then he has picked up a smattering of two other languages and thankfully nothing is mixed...


----------



## noirua (21 June 2009)

J.B.Nimble said:


> Not so sure about this one Noi. When my five year old was born my wife was concerned at how he would manage to learn English and her language whilst growing up in a third language environment. She had horror stories of children she had met who would tumble out three languages in one sentence. We must have got things right - the third language turned out to be his first language but he later dropped that in favour of the two home languages. Since then he has picked up a smattering of two other languages and thankfully nothing is mixed...



I see your point.  I was thinking of a child aged 11 in 1971 who lived on the border between European countries in a hotel owned by his father. He spoke 5 languages and several dialects. Yes, he was able to price in a mixture of currencies and speak in one language whilst adding in others.  He must have understood, but he may have failed to realize how thick I was.


----------



## noirua (30 June 2009)

The United Kingdom Mint accidentally released several thousand 20 pence pieces (small with seven sides) around January this year without the "2009" date on them.
You've got one!  Great indeed as it's worth about $110.00.


----------



## wayneL (30 June 2009)

noirua said:


> The United Kingdom Mint accidentally released several thousand 20 pence pieces (small with seven sides) around January this year without the "2009" date on them.
> You've got one!  Great indeed as it's worth about $110.00.




You mean the 20p I spent having a piss in Westminster on the weekend could have actually cost me £50?


----------



## noirua (2 July 2009)

wayneL said:


> You mean the 20p I spent having a piss in Westminster on the weekend could have actually cost me £50?



Hi Wayne, I got it wrong.  Not about the 20p with no date, yes, it was the price. The second coin went for £5,800.00 ( $11,900 ).

Had to come back WayneL as the latest one went for £7,100.00 ( $14,500 ).
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...7-100-ebay-thats-35-500-times-face-value.html


----------



## noirua (3 July 2009)

noirua said:


> Hi Wayne, I got it wrong.  Not about the 20p with no date, yes, it was the price. The second coin went for £5,800.00 ( $11,900 ).
> 
> Had to come back WayneL as the latest one went for £7,100.00 ( $14,500 ).
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...7-100-ebay-thats-35-500-times-face-value.html




The reason for the error was the change in design. Originally the date was put on the reverse side but due to the new jigsaw design it wasn't possible. Therefore, the date was added to the other side. Unfortunately someone carried on using the old Queens head design without the date instead of the new one.


----------



## jbocker (3 July 2009)

noirua said:


> Hi Wayne, I got it wrong.  Not about the 20p with no date, yes, it was the price. The second coin went for £5,800.00 ( $11,900 ).
> 
> one went for £7,100.00 ( $14,500 ).
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## noirua (6 July 2009)

jbocker said:


> noirua said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Wayne, I got it wrong.  Not about the 20p with no date, yes, it was the price. The second coin went for £5,800.00 ( $11,900 ).
> ...


----------



## noirua (13 July 2009)

Some parts of Great Britain (not part of the UK), Jersey (Jersey £), Guernsey (Balliwick £) and Isle of Man (Manx £) have their own currencies, and now UK places, Brixton in London; Totnes in Devon; and Lewes in Sussex, are bringing in their own currency.

The reason is due to the closure of smaller shops in certain areas due to the opening of mega-sized supermarkets and stores. Some people will now only use local currency and interestingly Lewes has just issued a £21 note.

Some towns in Australia could well do this, if they are allowed to.  There seems to be certain advantages in it.

http://brixtonpound.wordpress.com/
http://totnes.transitionnetwork.org/totnespound/home
http://www.thelewespound.org/


----------



## noirua (14 July 2009)

noirua said:


> Some parts of Great Britain (not part of the UK), Jersey (Jersey £), Guernsey (Balliwick £) and Isle of Man (Manx £) have their own currencies, and now UK places, Brixton in London; Totnes in Devon; and Lewes in Sussex, are bringing in their own currency.
> 
> The reason is due to the closure of smaller shops in certain areas due to the opening of mega-sized supermarkets and stores. Some people will now only use local currency and interestingly Lewes has just issued a £21 note.
> 
> ...




Would give interest, publicity at least, if your local town had its own currency.  Perhaps the $49 note and the $9 dollar note.  Great chance here for small town people to put their place more firmly on the map. Look at the Lewes url above. Small town with big thinking, me thinks.


----------



## noirua (25 July 2009)

...that it is "Parks day" today in Canada.


----------



## noirua (1 August 2009)

......com.au does not mean the person or company is in Australia or indeed, having any connection with Australia whatsoever - beware.


----------



## noirua (6 August 2009)

...that for a more complete security whilst using "Mozilla Firefox", download "Ghostery" and block those that put together information about your surfing or worse.


----------



## noirua (8 August 2009)

...that Windows Vista Service Pack 2, KB948465, is ready to download and install.


----------



## noirua (22 August 2009)

...some people can't whisper.

...you can hum a sea snail out of its shell.


----------



## noirua (23 August 2009)

Recipe for reasonable health: Don't smoke, get walking, no junk food, and watch the waistline.

BMI of urgency:  Under 30 up to 30; under 28 by 40; 27 0n celebrating 50; 26 maximum on getting to 60; and never over 25 on reaching 65 to the day you die.


----------



## trainspotter (23 August 2009)

That it is against banking practices to have more money in a mortgage offset account then what your mortgage is worth?


----------



## noirua (31 August 2009)

...that Fanya Kaplan shot Vladimir Lenin on 30th August 1918: http://www.spartacus.schoolnet.co.uk/RUSkaplan.htm


----------



## noirua (4 September 2009)

...that Rochus Misch is the last survivor from Adolph Hitler's bunker, his story on video:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/8234018.stm


----------



## noirua (5 September 2009)

...that Australia's best Stockforum in 2009 is "Aussie Stock Forums":  https://www.aussiestockforums.com/index.php?page=awards


----------



## Solly (17 September 2009)




----------



## noirua (17 September 2009)

... that a shark living its full life span can lose and replace as many as 20,000 teeth.  Sharks teeth do not have roots and may last only as long as 7 days and replaced in as short a time as 24 hours. They have as many as 15 rows of teeth but in some species as few as five rows.


----------



## noirua (20 September 2009)

...that Rustoleum rusty metal primer makes a good primer for wood, providing the overcoats are good full colours.


----------



## inenigma (20 September 2009)

noirua said:


> You can test your Firewall for leakage at: http://www.grc.com/lt/leaktest.htm




Very Handy.  Thanks N.


----------



## noirua (20 September 2009)

inenigma said:


> Very Handy.  Thanks N.



...and thankyou for reminding me I'd posted it, "the firewall test"". It managed to slip past my firewall so I'll have to check what's gone wrong.


----------



## noirua (20 September 2009)

noirua said:


> ...and thankyou for reminding me I'd posted it, "the firewall test"". It managed to slip past my firewall so I'll have to check what's gone wrong.



Just downloaded PC Tools free firewall and it managed to prevent it slipping past. So much for Microsofts firewall on Windows Vista.

***back soon, not finished


----------



## noirua (6 October 2009)

... that it is "Energy Awareness Day" on "The Isles of Scilly, offshore South West, England".  A day to turn off that unneeded electricity and show how each individual matters in reducing the use of electricity and gas.
http://www.thisiswesternmorningnews...awareness/article-1296410-detail/article.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6gvkIrSQIo


----------



## noirua (6 October 2009)

noirua said:


> ... that it is "Energy Awareness Day" on "The Isles of Scilly, offshore South West, England".  A day to turn off that unneeded electricity and show how each individual matters in reducing the use of electricity and gas.
> http://www.thisiswesternmorningnews...awareness/article-1296410-detail/article.html
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6gvKlrSQIo&feature=related



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ap44xWXO7LU&feature=related

Link correction and addition


----------



## 888 (6 October 2009)

that they found an intact baby mammoth in siberia which beg the question whether we will see mammoth clones in the near future.


----------



## noirua (9 October 2009)

... that the UK postal unions have voted for a strike and this is likely to be long drawn out.


----------



## Calliope (13 October 2009)

...that there is more pork eaten in the world than beef, poultry and fish combined.


----------



## jbocker (14 October 2009)

Calliope said:


> ...that there is more pork eaten in the world than beef, poultry and fish combined.




..blame all the politicians!  They make us swallow so many pork pies.


----------



## noirua (15 October 2009)

noirua said:


> ... that the UK postal unions have voted for a strike and this is likely to be long drawn out.




Consider carefully before sending letters and parcels to the UK. The postal strike is set to hit hard from next week.


----------



## inenigma (15 October 2009)

noirua said:


> Consider carefully before sending letters and parcels to the UK. The postal strike is set to hit hard from next week.




But that won't affect anything going to France, eh ??


----------



## noirua (15 October 2009)

inenigma said:


> But that won't affect anything going to France, eh ??




Only if France brings back Napoleon and they have another Waterloo.


----------



## noirua (16 October 2009)

Internet speed and where do they come from (IP address) http://www.whatismyip.com


----------



## noirua (17 October 2009)

...about "secret seats" on aircraft? NO! Watch this then: http://www.wimp.com/secretseats/

These people were failures, so never ever give up:  http://www.wimp.com/awesomemotivation


----------



## noirua (27 October 2009)

... that a women of 30 has a one in nine hundred chance of giving birth to a downs syndrome baby.  At age 40 it rises to one in eight five.


----------



## noirua (29 October 2009)

... that stock markets in Europe (2% to 3% down) and America are turning downwards with talk the rally has been overdone. Take care my friends!


----------



## noirua (29 October 2009)

noirua said:


> ... that stock markets in Europe (2% to 3% down) and America are turning downwards with talk the rally has been overdone. Take care my friends!



BHP down 6.1%, Xstrata down 9.4%, Anglo American down 4% in London.


----------



## noirua (14 November 2009)

... Did you know that today is  World Pickle Appreciation Day


----------



## noirua (20 November 2009)

... that there has been rainfall overnight in North West England and SouthWest Scotland registered at 314mm: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8366360.stm


----------



## noirua (9 December 2009)

...that massive blackholes originate from giant cocoon-like stars.


----------



## Investor82 (9 December 2009)

Falling coconuts kill more people each year than sharks...


----------



## Investor82 (9 December 2009)

If statistics are to be believed...

In Australia a cuttle fish is more deadly to your average scuba diver than sharks.


----------



## noirua (9 December 2009)

... more people in Australia die form asbestosis each year than are killed on the roads.


----------



## noirua (9 December 2009)

... more people in Australia die form asbestosis each year than are killed on the roads. In one case, all the children of a family died later of asbestosis contracted due to an uncle, who came home with asbestos dust on his clothes.

http://www.nhmrc.gov.au/your_health/issues/asbestos.htm


----------



## noirua (17 December 2009)

Did you know that former world heavyweight boxing champion George Foreman has five daughters and five sons. All of his sons are named George.


----------



## noirua (18 December 2009)

...that Vinod Dahm created the Pentium chip, that Sabeer Bhatia founded and created Hotmail, Aryabhata was the inventor of zero and chess was invented in India.


----------



## noirua (29 December 2009)

...that doubts are now being raised over the murders of three children 16 years ago in Memphis: http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/12/28/west.memphis.three/index.html


----------



## noirua (1 January 2010)

... the reason why you must always fully complete a course of antibiotics?  If you don't, then some bad bacteria will survive leading to a worse infection that will be more resistant to antibiotics. Never save a few for next time.


----------



## noirua (6 January 2010)

... very heavy snow is falling in London and markets there are expected to be disrupted at the opening at 8am BST on Wednesday. All airports in the UK are presently closed and major disruption will continue for several days.


----------



## jancha (8 January 2010)

Did you know that Kevin Rudd is a wine buff.
Please refer to the wine buff thread for more details.


----------



## noirua (2 February 2010)

...that a US company is suing a UK blogger in Australia:  http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20091211/2000347321.shtml


----------



## noirua (3 February 2010)

...that hundreds of millions of dollars (£s) are waiting to be claimed from the UK NS&I (National Savings and Investments [not to be confused with the Post Office]) and most is thought to be owned by those who emigrated from the UK to Aus, NZ and Canada. 
You think you have a relative, alive or dead, who may be owed something then first visit: http://www.nsandi.com/help/tracing_service.jsp

The person it's owed to may have been your Great Grandfather. You think you had a relative who could have travelled to Aus in 1900 for the gold rush, and believe it or not some money could be owed to them.

I had some success last year getting money and now I'm following up one of my Grandfather's exploits to Vancouver. If you're in Midland, Perth you could be sitting on my Great Grandad's plot from the 1800s and I want it back to dig for gold!


----------



## noirua (5 February 2010)

...that Europe looks in decline again with Greece, Portugal and Spain declining under their debt mountains. Spain in particular has been hit by less tourists heading their way from Germany and the UK. 
Europe, including the UK that doesn't seem to be in the EU as it has a leg and arm sticking outside of it, is a giant with its added Eastern Block countries. 
The worlds promised recovery and heralded growth in China is looking wobbly.


----------



## noirua (8 February 2010)

...that in todays AOL news poll that 90% feel that there will be a double dip recession in 2010.


----------



## noirua (8 February 2010)

S.H.I.T. means 'Stow High In Transit'. In the 16th and 17th centuries manure was stowed in ships. If it was placed low then it became wet and gave off methane gas - down goes man with lantern and "BOOM!"
Thus it was to be stowed high up within the ship and kept dry.


----------



## noirua (13 February 2010)

A useful website for do-it-yourself enthusiasts.  remember they are from Up Over, if you get my meaning, so don't call them out: http://www.doityourself.com


----------



## noirua (19 February 2010)

...that television stations raise the level of sound when adverts are played. That is because people start to chat and make cups of coffee. Some programmers lower the sound of a programme/ program so adverts sound louder; even lowering the sound of a film or turning off the sound when the credits come up. 
There are regulations that limit a TV station from raising sound levels and there are talks going on to try and stop reductions and removals of sound before adverts come on.


----------



## peterh (19 February 2010)

noirua said:


> ...that television stations raise the level of sound when adverts are played. That is because people start to chat and make cups of coffee. Some programmers lower the sound of a programme/ program so adverts sound louder; even lowering the sound of a film or turning off the sound when the credits come up.
> There are regulations that limit a TV station from raising sound levels and there are talks going on to try and stop reductions and removals of sound before adverts come on.




I actually sent an email off to SBS about this earlier in the year. The volume difference between the show I was watching and the advertisement seemed particularly dramatic, so I decided to ask them about it. This is most of the response:

"Thank you for your comments about advertisements being louder than normal programming.

In general, because the ads are a lot busier and the participants are generally shouting - they seem louder than normal programming

However, the ads themselves have to be supplied to SBS at an acceptable sound level similar to what we receive for general programming (the industry standard is minus 18 dBFS), although there can be sound variances within programs and commercials.

Also the broadcast itself is continually monitored by SBS and if the ads stray outside of the acceptable range then the Master Control technician would lower them.

For more information see:
http://www.freetv.com.au/Content_Common/pg-Loudness-in-Advertisements.seo"


----------



## noirua (20 February 2010)

A bigger subject than some imagine peterh, even Sherlock is in trouble:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8519231.stm


----------



## noirua (2 March 2010)

Here we are on 'clutter' and yes, you and your family bought all this stuff. Cluttering up home and then the mind and...  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clutter

'CLUTTERERS ANONYMOUS", Good grief! A whole life ruined by clutter and what a state to get into. Mental illness can be caused by clutter... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clutterers_Anonymous


----------



## So_Cynical (2 March 2010)

Radiation exposure increases with altitude...the higher you are the greater the exposure, there is also greater exposure flying over the far northern and southern regions...this is actually a bit of an OH&S issue for air crews.

http://www.sievert-system.org/WebMasters/en/contenu_exposition.html

http://www.airspacemag.com/need-to-know/NEED-radiation.html


----------



## noirua (6 March 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> Radiation exposure increases with altitude...the higher you are the greater the exposure, there is also greater exposure flying over the far northern and southern regions...this is actually a bit of an OH&S issue for air crews.
> 
> http://www.sievert-system.org/WebMasters/en/contenu_exposition.html
> 
> http://www.airspacemag.com/need-to-know/NEED-radiation.html



So, if you live half way up or on top of a hill your exposure is greater. Perhaps there should warning signs stating the actual level of the ground we are on, maybe, even doing a detour of certain high ground. No more building roads like the Romans, straight, it's a case of going round and bringing in legislation to stop people living on the mountains. No more living on the Barrington Hills, Blue Mountains. 
Yes, everyone shall live and sleep at the lowest levels. Close all those airports!


----------



## noirua (8 March 2010)

...that 7/6d in 1945 is now worth about $12, and 7/6d in 1964 is now worth about $5.

7/6d, what be that? - it be just about 37.5c!


----------



## Aussiejeff (8 March 2010)

noirua said:


> So, if you live half way up or on top of a hill your exposure is greater. Perhaps there should warning signs stating the actual level of the ground we are on, maybe, even doing a detour of certain high ground. No more building roads like the Romans, straight, it's a case of going round and bringing in legislation to stop people living on the mountains. No more living on the Barrington Hills, Blue Mountains.
> Yes, everyone shall live and sleep at the lowest levels. Close all those airports!




Better still, in the interests of public safety perhaps we should all be deported to man-made Megopoli in the Mariana Trench? 

http://geology.com/records/deepest-part-of-the-ocean.shtml


----------



## prawn_86 (8 March 2010)

Aussiejeff said:


> Better still, in the interests of public safety perhaps we should all be deported to man-made Megopoli in the Mariana Trench?
> 
> http://geology.com/records/deepest-part-of-the-ocean.shtml




Ever got something positive to say Jeff?


----------



## noirua (15 April 2010)

... that all airports in the UK are closed today and will continue to be closed for at least another 12 hours and airports in the north for 24 hours.  This is due to volcanic ash over the UK from the eruption in Iceland. All flights due into the UK are being diverted to Southern European airports.


----------



## noirua (16 April 2010)

noirua said:


> ... that all airports in the UK are closed today and will continue to be closed for at least another 12 hours and airports in the north for 24 hours.  This is due to volcanic ash over the UK from the eruption in Iceland. All flights due into the UK are being diverted to Southern European airports.




All flights in and out of the UK are now set to be stopped until Saturday as the Volcano ash cloud has continued to build up over the UK.


----------



## noirua (16 April 2010)

noirua said:


> All flights in and out of the UK are now set to be stopped until Saturday as the Volcano ash cloud has continued to build up over the UK.




Flights in and out of the UK remain suspended except for a few flights in Scotland and Northern Ireland. All flights are now suspended in France and Germany.

Due to further eruptions from the volcano some airports may remain closed for another week.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 April 2010)

noirua said:


> Flights in and out of the UK remain suspended except for a few flights in Scotland and Northern Ireland. All flights are now suspended in France and Germany.
> 
> Due to further eruptions from the volcano some airports may remain closed for another week.




I do hope they let Business and First Class get away first once flights resume, these coach people have been getting away with indecently low prices for too long, and deserve to sip bad coffee and sit on their sad sacks for a few days more.

gg


----------



## noirua (17 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I do hope they let Business and First Class get away first once flights resume, these coach people have been getting away with indecently low prices for too long, and deserve to sip bad coffee and sit on their sad sacks for a few days more.
> 
> gg




Unfortunately jet aircraft are the ones that can't fly as the engines cutout. If you want to get to London: First fly to Southern Spain and then fly by small aircraft to Dublin, Irish Republic. Then travel by car, train and boat to London, about 800Km. Unfortunately most tickets are sold out so it's best to camp out in Spain.

It was bad luck really as the predominant wind blows from the west to the east. Off goes the volcano and the wind switches North to south - most unfortunate.  Again unfortunate, the wind is forecast to blow back North and send all the dust back over the UK followed by rain.


----------



## todster (17 April 2010)

Have you ever noticed when leaving the plane from tightarse class to the front door how trashed the business/1st class area is?
It's like i payed a lot of money and i will throw my crap on the floor.


----------



## noirua (17 April 2010)

All flights in Europe are now cancelled except some short local flights and few out of Scotland. UK airports remain closed until Monday. 
All alternative rail services are fully booked, as are all coach services and all boats between all European countries.
All hotels near airports are fully booked and this particularly applies to Hong Kong.


----------



## noirua (18 April 2010)

All flights to and from the UK are now suspended until Monday with most European Airports closed.
Forecasts are for the suspension to continue for several more days.
A change in wind direction has pushed clouds of ash back over Scotland and Northern Ireland causing a reintroduction of the flight suspension.

All flights continue to and from Iceland as the volcanic ash continues to be blown away from the country.


----------



## noirua (18 April 2010)

noirua said:


> All flights to and from the UK are now suspended until Monday with most European Airports closed.
> Forecasts are for the suspension to continue for several more days.
> A change in wind direction has pushed clouds of ash back over Scotland and Northern Ireland causing a reintroduction of the flight suspension.
> 
> All flights continue to and from Iceland as the volcanic ash continues to be blown away from the country.




Volcanic ash is now building up further in the UK and unless there is a change in the weather ie the wind speed seems to have dropped altogether, then there may be no flights for the whole of April.

You could consider flying to Iceland via Canada and getting on a trawler as some dock in Scotland.

Some pessimists are forecasting no flights until June at the earliest.


----------



## noirua (18 April 2010)

Citizens arrests can really get out of control if a price is put on a persons head: http://www.spartacus.schoolnet.co.uk/WWdaltongang.htm


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 April 2010)

todster said:


> Have you ever noticed when leaving the plane from tightarse class to the front door how trashed the business/1st class area is?
> It's like i payed a lot of money and i will throw my crap on the floor.




todster, its probably because there is so little room to toss stuff about. It is disgraceful how Airlines pack the poor in to economy class.

gg


----------



## todster (18 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> todster, its probably because there is so little room to toss stuff about. It is disgraceful how Airlines pack the poor in to economy class.
> 
> gg




Actually if your smart enough to check in on line and flying with Qantas East/West it usually 2-4-2 seating and you request a window/aisle seat and sit next to my tiny Mrs its alright.
As for FIFO for work these days to Plibara and associated s--tholes its Shocking.
Planes are chockers no spirits sold anymore due to moron construction workers and mining tools running amok,midstrength if your lucky and they run out ten minutes into the flight.
90% of people wearing hivis clothing they have had on all day sweating after power drinking 8 crownies at the airport at $8 a pop.
Constant stream of pissheads queing up to use toilet as they have consumed copious amounts of grog on the ground prior to take off.
Geez i could go on all night.


----------



## noirua (19 April 2010)

noirua said:


> Volcanic ash is now building up further in the UK and unless there is a change in the weather ie the wind speed seems to have dropped altogether, then there may be no flights for the whole of April.
> 
> You could consider flying to Iceland via Canada and getting on a trawler as some dock in Scotland.
> 
> Some pessimists are forecasting no flights until June at the earliest.




Disruption to flights in the UK and the rest of Europe look set to continue for several months as the volcano is not looking likely to settle down.

Practice flights are being made to access the problems from all affected airports.


----------



## noirua (20 April 2010)

Unfortunately the volcano erupted again and has sent another massive dust cloud over the UK and most flights are now cancelled until Wednesday.
If you want to go to the UK then get a plane to Madrid and then a train from there.


----------



## noirua (21 April 2010)

... that donkeys kill more people annually than die in aircraft crashes and shark attacks.

... that oak trees do not produce acorns until 50 years old.

... pearls melt in vinegar.

Keep your toothbrush at least 2 metres from a toilet, to avoid airborne particles. YES, GET OUT THERE AND MOVE IT!


----------



## steptoe88 (22 April 2010)

you know I wasnt aware of all that.


----------



## noirua (1 May 2010)

... that the Gulf oil leak from BP's well may cost them as much as US$3.5 billion.
However, this accident is likely to be good news, in the long run, for all the oil majors drilling in the Gulf including BP.
This is due to the ultimate cost of any spill as smaller companies that can't cough up the dough are likely to be banned from the Gulf and other offshore areas.
Smaller companies may have to obtain insurance (oil majors are self insured) of up to US$4 billion.


----------



## noirua (27 May 2010)

...why many old churches seem to have been built lower than the ground surrounding them. Well, this is because of the number of persons buried in the ground surrounding the church.


----------



## noirua (31 May 2010)

... that if you are having problems keeping the toilet clean then use Coca-cola or Pepsi, or I suspect, any other brand.

... good grief your whites are looking dingy. What to do? Well guys, put an aspirin in the wash.


----------



## noirua (31 May 2010)

Heavens alive! I just cant find a new stock to invest in, I'm going up the wall about it! Sure you are?

Anyway, here is a link to take you to a lot of stocks new to ASF, here we goes: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/search.php?searchid=2646580

Do your own research on a few of these ... and right, thanks. Thanks that is if you could be so kind as to impart the research on to us, fair enough that is, after you've bought the stock - thanks in anticipation.


----------



## noirua (1 June 2010)

... currency of China: 1 Yuan = 10 Jiao = 100 fen 
Coins are 1 Yuan, 5 and 1 Jiao. [fen coins are rarely used and are no longer made]
Notes (invented by China in the 9th Century) are 1 Yuan to 100 Yuan.
There are about 6.8 Yuan to a US Dollar.


----------



## noirua (14 June 2010)

... that Legionnaires and other lung diseases can be caught from water sprayed on to a cars windscreen through the windscreen washer. If a windsceen washer additive is used it limits infections but cars without could be the cause of very many illnesses.


----------



## noirua (4 July 2010)

... that Beaconsfield, a town in North-East Tasmania, known for the Tasmanian Reef (Gold found in 1869), was the first town in Australia to fluroridate their water in 1953.


----------



## noirua (4 July 2010)

Good food that you should eat:  Sardines, extra virgin olive oil, avocados, almonds, blueberries, broccoli, red bell peppers and sardines. Most Aussies don't have many on their list, and that's why they are fat - not me, as my bmi is only 23.1 now (was over 30) and eight of mine are on the list.


----------



## A.Cashin (7 July 2010)

Hummingbirds can't walk


----------



## noirua (15 July 2010)

... that sticking a small piece of non-conductive tape over the antenna on your iphone4 will solve your reception problems.


----------



## noirua (26 July 2010)

Did you know that wasps are generally not dangerous up to mid-summer. After this they, well yes they do, do what?, Get drunk on all that rotten fruit lying around. Then, piss heads as they are, wasps become unpredictable like humans, and sting you. Lots of them and you could be dead you know, take care my friends.

PS: Always spray wasps, or puff powder on them, NO NO NOT talcum powder you ..., proper wasp or indeed ant killer powder, mask at the ready, 'ZAP' from at least 1 metre 'ABOVE THEM' and, Hopefully, job done indeed yes.

Nothing is guaranteed of course my friends, ho hum.

I read of an Aussie recently who spent 34 years living in the Outback and then headed for the UK. Not many snakes there he was told and anyway they scarper very quickly. Only one poisonous snake, a European Viper, but not that bad if it bites. Big 'V's on them green and easy to spot, failed to mention they are sometimes 'melanic, black that is'. Bit him in the ankle, the one that didn't scarper, black it was he said 'no 'V' at all'. Whole leg swelled up, gangrene set-in and he lost his toes. 
Take care my friends, nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## GumbyLearner (27 July 2010)

This makes a MILF-hunting exercise at a Wiggles concert look easy? Groovy


----------



## noirua (12 November 2010)

... that Australian Government Debt is A$6,500 per person and the UK's debt per person is A$145,000.


----------



## Happy (12 November 2010)

noirua said:


> Good food that you should eat:  Sardines, extra virgin olive oil, avocados, almonds, blueberries, broccoli, red bell peppers and sardines. Most Aussies don't have many on their list, and that's why they are fat - not me, as my bmi is only 23.1 now (was over 30) and eight of mine are on the list.




Do you eat twice as much sardines as other foods (Sorry could not resist ), or there should be another super food like tomatoes or Brasilian nuts (both super foods for prostate gland).

I have 5 on my list as use grapeseed oil instead of extra virgin olive oil and blueberries are rarely on my table, as they are almost priced as gold.


----------



## noirua (12 November 2010)

Happy said:


> Do you eat twice as much sardines as other foods (Sorry could not resist ), or there should be another super food like tomatoes or Brasilian nuts (both super foods for prostate gland).
> 
> I have 5 on my list as use grapeseed oil instead of extra virgin olive oil and blueberries are rarely on my table, as they are almost priced as gold.




...and you don't grow your own blueberries? They need non-acid soil though you can buy frozen blueberries in large packs that work out cheaper. Tinned blueberries, on their own, are more difficult to find except in specialist shops; trouble is they're much more expensive than the likes of Woolies.
I only eat fresh sardines as tinned are a disaster, except maybe expensive large tins.

Do you mean 'Brazil nuts'? Banned from sale in many counties, with their shells on, and some point to them causing heart disease - good to eat but I avoid them.


----------



## noirua (11 January 2012)

Did you know the capital cities of the following countries:  
Chad - Mdjamena,  
Madagascar - Antananarivo, 
Mali - Bamako, 
Bolivia - Lima,
Fiji - Sava,
Vanuatu - Vila,
Gabon - Franceville,
Bulgaria - Sofiya,
Kuwait - Al Kuwayt,
U.A.E. - Abu Zabi,
Azer - Baku,
Benin - Porto Novo,
Russia - Moskva,
Georgia - Tbilisi,
Moldova - Chisinau,
Belarus - Minsk,
Latvia - Riga,
Solomon Islands - Honiara.


----------



## Smurf1976 (11 January 2012)

noirua said:


> .Do you mean 'Brazil nuts'? Banned from sale in many counties, with their shells on



Why are they banned?


----------



## Calliope (11 January 2012)

noirua said:


> Bolivia - Lima,




La Paz is the capital of Bolivia. It is the highest capital city in the world at 11,200 feet. Lima is Peru's capital.


----------



## Glen48 (11 January 2012)

I would like to be able to lick my eye brows that should impress the girls.

_The U.S. government is in hock to its eyeballs… But according to the IMF, Australia will be net debt free by 2020.

While the U.S. government will stay busy printing money, the Australian government will stay busy cashing mining royalty checks with no end in sight… You see, the Australian government owns the mineral and petroleum resources of Australia._

By Dr. Steve Sjuggerud
Monday, January 9, 2012


----------



## bellenuit (11 January 2012)

Glen48 said:


> I would like to be able to lick my eye brows that should impress the girls.
> 
> _The U.S. government is in hock to its eyeballs… But according to the IMF, Australia will be net debt free by 2020.
> 
> ...




Surely he means the State Governments own the mineral and petroleum resources of each respective state!


----------



## noirua (13 January 2012)

Calliope said:


> La Paz is the capital of Bolivia. It is the highest capital city in the world at 11,200 feet. Lima is Peru's capital.





I'm afraid you are wrong!  La Paz is the administrative capital of Bolivia - so called, not the capital city. Sucre is the Constitutional Capital - I got it wrong myself, thanks.
In a way Bolivia has two capital cities and this was once discussed in Australia when the temporary capital Melbourne 1901 was replaced by Canberra in 1927. Of course Melbourne is known as the cultural capital.


----------



## gav (13 January 2012)

noirua said:


> Solomon Islands - Honiara.




Well at least I knew one on that list!  As I should, as I was deployed there for 5 months :

Absolutely beautiful place


----------



## noirua (14 January 2012)

Smurf1976 said:


> Why are they banned?




My post on Brazil nuts was on 12th Nov 2010 when a European Union ban was in-force on brazil nuts sold in their shells (imposed in 2008); in 2011 they were allowed on sale again. There were also concerns about radioactivity contained in the nuts, though this is speculative as bananas and avocados were also discussed. 
Brazil nuts were found to have a carcinogenic mould on the shells that could only be removed by a steaming process.


----------



## noirua (14 January 2012)

... that the Julian Calender (Julius Caesar Calender) was introduced in 45BC 709AUC and had 355 days in each year, but was later changed by Augustus to 365 days and added one day every 3 years and not four. As a result it became confused and New Years Day became 13th January, celebrated yesterday in fact.
A few countries still use the Julian calender and Russia was the last major power to adopt the Gregorian calender in 1918. Parts of the UK celebrate the New Year on 13th January.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julian_calender


----------



## noirua (19 March 2012)

...most establishments in England in the 13th century barred Vagrants, Harlets and Naughty Packs (a person carrying their belongings with them, as in swag - not so jolly) .


----------



## Glen48 (19 March 2012)

I think the reason they banned harlots was due to hormones , the noise the women made at night kept others awake.


----------



## waimate01 (19 March 2012)

noirua said:


> ...most establishments in England in the 13th century barred Vagrants, Harlets and Naughty Packs (a person carrying their belongings with them, as in swag - not so jolly) .




Did you know some streets in 13th century England had quite unusual names?

http://bit.ly/yRjWH     (parental content advisory)


----------



## noirua (1 April 2012)

waimate01 said:


> Did you know some streets in 13th century England had quite unusual names?
> 
> http://bit.ly/yRjWH     (parental content advisory)




There are a number of roads in Australia that could do with names like these or maybe they did once.


----------



## Glen48 (1 April 2012)

Any street's around Canberra would suit the closer to Parliament house the better.
 Maybe we could think of a few more names to assist like Crooks Close, Shady Lane,Parasite Place, No Way,****e Street, Robbery Highway.


----------



## noirua (23 April 2012)

...that AIM stock 'Borders and Southern' are strongly rumoured to have made a major oil strike exceeding 1 billion barrels in the South Falkland's waters. The shares rose 100% on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## noirua (25 April 2012)

noirua said:


> ...that AIM stock 'Borders and Southern AIM:BOR' are strongly rumoured to have made a major oil strike exceeding 1 billion barrels in the South Falkland's waters. The shares rose 100% on Thursday and Friday.




There yer goes: BOR found gas condensate and not crude oil and the stock plunged, most unfortunate. Drilling is very deep indeed and approaching 5,000 metres.


----------



## noirua (25 April 2012)

Glen48 said:


> Any street's around Canberra would suit the closer to Parliament house the better.
> Maybe we could think of a few more names to assist like Crooks Close, Shady Lane,Parasite Place, No Way,****e Street, Robbery Highway.




There could be a main street in Canberra; one side of the street called 'RUDD Street' and the other 'Gillard Street'. At each end there could be 'Silly Old Rudd Street' and at the other 'I'm Stupid Gillard Street' -- hopefully they will get the point.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (25 April 2012)

Here's a few interesting street names in Melbourne.

ACDC Lane in Melbourne.  Runs off Flinders St.

A.I.F. Street not far from where I live.  (Australian Imperial Forces).


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 April 2012)

noirua said:


> There yer goes: BOR found gas condensate and not crude oil and the stock plunged, most unfortunate. Drilling is very deep indeed and approaching 5,000 metres.



Condensate, as distinct from the gas itself (sales gas), is still a highly valuable resource. The big question is, of course, the cost and practical rate of extraction versus value of the commodity.


----------



## noirua (26 April 2012)

Smurf1976 said:


> Condensate, as distinct from the gas itself (sales gas), is still a highly valuable resource. The big question is, of course, the cost and practical rate of extraction versus value of the commodity.




I believe the find is at around 4,700 metres deep and there is the Argentinian factor. These UK explorers are hoping the Americans will take a stake and frighten off the Argies.


----------



## noirua (26 April 2012)

... the oldest bible is the Codex Vaticanus thought to have been written during the reign of Constantine the Great.
This bible has no mention of the resurrection of Jesus Christ or that Jesus ever said he was the son of god.  It appears that was added in later.
I suppose it doesn't matter really, if you want to believe it you can.


----------



## noirua (3 May 2012)

... that the election for London, England's Mayor is to be held today, Thursday. Boris Johnson is the present Mayor and the former Mayor, Ken Livingstone, are the main candidates.


----------



## noirua (5 May 2012)

Boris Johnson was elected Mayor of London on Friday.

...it is a Bank Holiday in the UK this coming Monday and Stock Markets will be closed.


----------



## noirua (16 May 2012)

To reduce trumpeting, cut down your protein.
Cut down snoring, by not sleeping on your back.


----------



## noirua (17 May 2012)

...that the UK's London, Plus Markets, will close in six months time. Stocks will be transferred to AIM Markets or become unquoted.


----------



## Glen48 (17 May 2012)

Minnesota police are handing out  pot to informers.


----------



## Glen48 (17 May 2012)

The French president-elect told reporters he would seek to impose financial penalties on profitable companies that announce layoffs only in order to improve their share price.

Not surprisingly, GM announced it is now considering closing its factory in eastern France, and PSA Peugeot Citroen is expected to shut down a production site just north of Paris later this year.


----------



## MrBurns (25 May 2012)

People born before 1946 were called The Silent and powerful generation. 

People born between 1946 and 1964 are called The Baby Boomers. 

People born between 1965 and 1979 are called Generation X, 

And people born between 1980 and 2010 are called Generation Y , 

That clears that up, I was never sure.


----------



## rumpole (25 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> People born before 1946 were called The Silent and powerful generation.
> 
> People born between 1946 and 1964 are called The Baby Boomers.
> 
> ...




For anyone born in the 70's a more appropriate term is D Generation


----------



## burglar (25 May 2012)

rumpole said:


> For anyone born in the 70's a more appropriate term is D Generation




"Generation Jones is a term coined by Jonathan Pontell to describe the generation of people born between 1954 and 1965." Wikipedia


----------



## johenmo (25 May 2012)

The title reminds me of the John Cleese/Peter Cook sketch on the 1979 Secret Policeman's Ball.  Did you know this existed???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH0lraX7Hmk

e.g. Peter Cook:"*Did you know* your intestines are four miles long? It’s amazing how they cram it all in. It means none of the food you eat is ever really fresh."
Cleese: "Fancy that! 
Cook: "I don’t fancy that at all…"


----------



## noirua (4 June 2012)

... one of the world most potentially serious diseases is Chagas' Disease. A parasite can remain dormant for years before attacking the heart or other organs -- now on main land Australia.


----------



## Calliope (4 June 2012)

noirua said:


> ... one of the world most potentially serious diseases is Chagas' Disease. A parasite can remain dormant for years before attacking the heart or other organs -- now on main land Australia.




Shaggers' disease also attacks particular organs.


----------



## Glen48 (4 June 2012)

Didja know the world came close to Nuclear war twice, first during Cuban missile crisis when when 3 Russian sub captains had to agree to fire nukes and only 2 agreed and a controller at a Russian early warning site got an alarm of incoming I C B M's the procedure was to call his superiors but he wanted a bit longer and took the gamble,later the all clear was given they seem to thing it was the sun reflecting off cloud that triggered the alarms. 
The controller was many years later given a reward.


----------



## sptrawler (4 June 2012)

Cornish pasties were so named due to the fact cornish wives used to make them for their tin miner husbands.
What made them different was a thick crust along the edge so the miner could eat the main body while holding the crust. When finished he would throw away the contaminated edge crust thus not poisoning himself from the crap on his fingers.


----------



## Calliope (4 June 2012)

sptrawler said:


> Cornish pasties were so named due to the fact cornish wives used to make them for their tin miner husbands.
> What made them different was a thick crust along the edge so the miner could eat the main body while holding the crust. When finished he would throw away the contaminated edge crust thus not poisoning himself from the crap on his fingers.




My mother used to make traditional cornish pasties. Us kids thought it was great because we didn't have to wash our hands before we went to the table. Our blue heeler liked them too. He got all the crusts..


----------



## Glen48 (8 June 2012)

False Flags:
http://www.brasschecktv.com/videos/war-is-a-racket-1/when-false-flags-dont-fly.html


----------



## stevetamer (11 June 2012)

did you know this ...


----------



## MrBurns (11 June 2012)

I just discovered a thing called Groupon www.groupon.com.au

You register and they send you deals on almost everything.

I got a 40 page A3 photo book for $56 down from $160 not a photo album but a proper coffee table book printed with photos of a trip to Europe in it.

http://photobookaustralia.com.au/

There's stacks of other stuff and I just wondered how long has this beeen going on ???


----------



## noirua (16 January 2013)

Biggest Stock Scams Slideshow | Investopedia
http://www.investopedia.com/slide-show/biggest-stock-scams/?partner=YahooEA#axzz2I5gqSLei


----------



## MrBurns (16 January 2013)

Nectarines and peaches with the sticker Zee Sweet are genetically modified ?


----------



## prawn_86 (16 January 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Nectarines and peaches with the sticker Zee Sweet are genetically modified ?




Where did you get this from? I grew up in a region where all forms of stone fruit are grown and i can assure you Zee Sweet have been around for at least a decade, probably more, a long time before GM. Zee Sweet is nothing more than a variety of nectarine.

You might be confused witht he fact that nectarines are a 'man made' fruit, being the result of cross breeding between a plum and a peach. They would not exist in nature had it not been for breeding by mankind


----------



## MrBurns (16 January 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> Where did you get this from? I grew up in a region where all forms of stone fruit are grown and i can assure you Zee Sweet have been around for at least a decade, probably more, a long time before GM. Zee Sweet is nothing more than a variety of nectarine.
> 
> You might be confused witht he fact that nectarines are a 'man made' fruit, being the result of cross breeding between a plum and a peach. They would not exist in nature had it not been for breeding by mankind




Smeone told me they saw a TV doco exposing the food industry, apparently Zee Sweet modify their fruit to make it bigger faster etc, the food industry is akin to the tobacco industry , not very nice.


----------



## prawn_86 (16 January 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Smeone told me they saw a TV doco exposing the food industry, apparently Zee Sweet modify their fruit to make it bigger faster etc, the food industry is akin to the tobacco industry , not very nice.




LOL my sisters brothers cousin saw something on TV. I am assuming they are talking about the doco Food Inc? Which is actually a good documentary but i cant remember it mentioning anything about Zee Sweet

But as far as Zee Sweet goes it is simply a licensed necatrine variety, as are thousands of other types of fruit. Depending what definition you use you could consider all varieties of nectarines to be GM, although it is all done through breeding, and nothing in a lab.

With no links and/or evidence this is just classic mis-information same as all those magnificent current affairs programs.


----------



## pixel (16 January 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Smeone told me they saw a TV doco exposing the food industry, apparently Zee Sweet modify their fruit to make it bigger faster etc, the food industry is akin to the tobacco industry , not very nice.




My neighbour's sister's brother-in law operated a dry-cleaning business. One of his regular customers showed him his winning ticket in a Nigerian lottery sweepstake, worth $10 Million. He must have cashed it in because he never came back again to have any more dry-cleaning done.


----------



## CanOz (16 January 2013)

Actually Food Inc. mostly covers corn and soy beans, i can't recall any mention of fruit in terms of GMO.

Great Doco Food Inc. Indeed there have been many changes to the beef industry brought about by many activists. 

Monsanto unfortunately is still up to their old tricks.

CanOz


----------



## Calliope (16 January 2013)

Please don't put the mockers on seedless grapes Burnsie



> Tomatoes, Romaine lettuce, pineapple, corn, watermelon and almost all other modern produce have their origins in nature, of course, but as eaten today are decidedly products of careful, selective breeding. This can at times simply involve selecting the plants with favored traits, but may involve hybridization as well -- the fusion of parts of one plant with another in order to get offspring with the desired traits of both. We owe many of our fruits and vegetables, along with our most beautiful flowers (e.g., "hybrid" roses), to such methods.
> 
> Seedless grapes are a product of willful genetic modification. Nectarines are the result of careful culling of a recessive gene in peaches that eliminates their eponymous fuzzy skin. Ever try a tangelo? It is the hybrid offspring of a tangerine and grapefruit. Genetic modification, to be sure.




http://www.huffingtonpost.com/david-katz-md/genetically-modified-foods_b_912096.html


----------



## MrBurns (16 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> Actually Food Inc. mostly covers corn and soy beans, i can't recall any mention of fruit in terms of GMO.
> 
> Great Doco Food Inc. Indeed there have been many changes to the beef industry brought about by many activists.
> 
> ...




Dont know what show it was, he was a tradesman I was waiting with outside a house, he was wearing a tie so I believed him.
Not sure if it was that show or not but I'll find out if I can.


----------



## McLovin (16 January 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> Where did you get this from? I grew up in a region where all forms of stone fruit are grown and i can assure you Zee Sweet have been around for at least a decade, probably more, a long time before GM. Zee Sweet is nothing more than a variety of nectarine.
> 
> You might be confused witht he fact that nectarines are a 'man made' fruit, being the result of cross breeding between a plum and a peach. They would not exist in nature had it not been for breeding by mankind




Isn't any animal or plant that has been domesticated for human consumption or use genetically modified? Rhetorical question, but I guess I don't see what the whole brouhaha is about because the modification takes place in a lab instead of in a field.


----------



## prawn_86 (16 January 2013)

McLovin said:


> Isn't any animal or plant that has been domesticated for human consumption or use genetically modified? Rhetorical question, but I guess I don't see what the whole brewhaha is about because the modification takes place in a lab instead of in a field.




It depends on the definition really. I dont know enough about GM/GMO to have a solid opinion either way but from my perspective if something has been bred through natural ways (ie two similar trees reproducing to make a slighty different fruit and or variety) that is fine. If something has been genetically engineered in a lab that couldnt happen 'naturally' (splicing fruit with jellyfish genes to make it glow in the dark or splicing rosemary genes into lamb to have pre-flavoured meat) then that has the potential to cause problems down the line imo.


----------



## MrBurns (16 January 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> It depends on the definition really. I dont know enough about GM/GMO to have a solid opinion either way but from my perspective if something has been bred through natural ways (ie two similar trees reproducing to make a slighty different fruit and or variety) that is fine. If something has been genetically engineered in a lab that couldnt happen 'naturally' (splicing fruit with jellyfish genes to make it glow in the dark or splicing rosemary genes into lamb to have pre-flavoured meat) then that has the potential to cause problems down the line imo.




About right, but who's going to tell you ?

Thats right  - no one.

A guy I know once said "food doesn't have ingredients" think about it.


----------



## prawn_86 (16 January 2013)

MrBurns said:


> About right, but who's going to tell you ?
> 
> Thats right  - no one.
> 
> A guy I know once said "food doesn't have ingredients" think about it.




Yes but a Zee Sweet nectarine is not GM unless you count breeding as GM.

I have heard that quote before and i think it is stupid. Pancakes are food, they have ingredients. Bread is food, that has ingredients. Any form of meal is 'food' and all meals have ingredients (be they good or bad). If you were to live by that quote you wouldn't be eating anything that was mixed or combined in any way...

A nectarine doesnt have ingredients, is that still food?


----------



## MrBurns (16 January 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> Yes but a Zee Sweet nectarine is not GM unless you count breeding as GM.
> 
> I have heard that quote before and i think it is stupid. Pancakes are food, they have ingredients. Bread is food, that has ingredients. Any form of meal is 'food' and all meals have ingredients (be they good or bad). If you were to live by that quote you wouldn't be eating anything that was mixed or combined in any way...
> 
> A nectarine doesnt have ingredients, is that still food?




Food in the pure sense is meat, fish, eggs, butter anything not tampered with.

Nectarines ? sure as long as they haven't been manipulated with chemicals to grow faster and bigger.


----------



## McLovin (16 January 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> It depends on the definition really. I dont know enough about GM/GMO to have a solid opinion either way but from my perspective if something has been bred through natural ways (ie two similar trees reproducing to make a slighty different fruit and or variety) that is fine. If something has been genetically engineered in a lab that couldnt happen 'naturally' (splicing fruit with jellyfish genes to make it glow in the dark or splicing rosemary genes into lamb to have pre-flavoured meat) then that has the potential to cause problems down the line imo.




Fair point. But most of the GM foods I read about are designed to help grow crops in harsh environments etc. 

You can't feed the world on organic, free range food.


----------



## MrBurns (16 January 2013)

McLovin said:


> Fair point. But most of the GM foods I read about are designed to help grow crops in harsh environments etc.
> 
> You can't feed the world on organic, free range food.




Right but you and I don't have to eat it if we choose not to and are given the correct information about food/products and I dont think that will be forthcoming.


----------



## Calliope (16 January 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> You might be confused with the fact that nectarines are a 'man made' fruit, being the result of cross breeding between a plum and a peach. They would not exist in nature had it not been for breeding by mankind




No plums involved, no crossbreeding... all peachy.



> . Today's Why Is It? question comes from Karen Hopkin Of Somerville, Massachusetts. She thought the nectarine was a cross between the peach and the plum. But she was startled to hear that the nectarine may actually be some sort of mutant peach. She wants to know what's what.
> 
> Well, according to Wayne Sherman, a horticulturist at the University of Florida, the mutation theory wins out.
> 
> ...




http://www.sciencenetlinks.net/sci_update.php?DocID=177


----------



## CanOz (16 January 2013)

McLovin said:


> Fair point. But most of the GM foods I read about are designed to help grow crops in harsh environments etc.
> 
> You can't feed the world on organic, free range food.




I'm not so sure about that McLovin...Perhaps "you cannot feed the current diet to the world on organic free range food at the same price..." would be more accurate.


CanOz


----------



## prawn_86 (16 January 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Food in the pure sense is meat, fish, eggs, butter anything not tampered with.
> 
> Nectarines ? sure as long as they haven't been manipulated with chemicals to grow faster and bigger.




I would argue that butter is tampered with. It is after all altered milk... 

What about cooking? That alters the structure of the proteins in food before we eat it, is that not manipulating 'food'? In fact one could say that cooking meat changes it from food to an ingredient if our previous quote was to be used...

What do you define as chemical manipulation? Is putting nitrogen (that has been used by the trees that should be there in the first place read farmed) back into the soil via fertiliser considered manipulation?


----------



## CanOz (16 January 2013)

Perhaps "Whole Food" is what he's referring to?



> Whole foods are foods that are unprocessed and unrefined, or processed and refined as little as possible, before being consumed. Whole foods typically do not contain added ingredients, such as salt, carbohydrates, or fat.[1] Examples of whole foods include unpolished grains, beans, fruits, vegetables and non-homogenized dairy products.[2] Although originally all human food was whole food,[2] one of the earliest uses of the term post-industrial age was in 1960 when the leading organic food organization called the Soil Association opened a shop in the name selling organic and whole grain products in London, UK.[3]
> 
> The term is often confused with organic food, but whole foods are not necessarily organic, nor are organic foods necessarily whole.
> 
> ...


----------



## prawn_86 (16 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> I'm not so sure about that McLovin...Perhaps "you cannot feed the current diet to the world on organic free range food at the same price..." would be more accurate.
> 
> 
> CanOz





Saw an interesting study recently showing that half the Worlds food goes to waste. That is a combination of general household food waste, use by date laws, consumer fussiness, transport, and farm wastage from having production all come online at once.

If we could improve this figure it would go a long way to feeding more people, or feeding the current amount better


----------



## bellenuit (16 January 2013)

McLovin said:


> Fair point. But most of the GM foods I read about are designed to help grow crops in harsh environments etc.
> 
> You can't feed the world on organic, free range food.




I posted a link to this story last week on another thread. I heard it reported on ABC Radio today.

*How an anti-GM activist learned the science of high-yield crops and became a campaigner for GM*

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...cally-modified-crops/articleshow/18041185.cms


----------



## MrBurns (16 January 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> I would argue that butter is tampered with. It is after all altered milk...
> 
> What about cooking? That alters the structure of the proteins in food before we eat it, is that not manipulating 'food'? In fact one could say that cooking meat changes it from food to an ingredient if our previous quote was to be used...
> 
> What do you define as chemical manipulation? Is putting nitrogen (that has been used by the trees that should be there in the first place read farmed) back into the soil via fertiliser considered manipulation?




What I'm referring to is a paleo diet, caveman diet, eat what they did and you're on top of the world.

Very hard though, I gave up sugar for a while and lost weight, wasnt as hungry but old habits return.

Butter instead of margarine

No ice cream 

No soft drinks

If it tastes sweet it's no good. etc


----------



## McLovin (16 January 2013)

bellenuit said:


> I posted a link to this story last week on another thread. I heard it reported on ABC Radio today.
> 
> *How an anti-GM activist learned the science of high-yield crops and became a campaigner for GM*
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...cally-modified-crops/articleshow/18041185.cms




Interesting.

GM food seems to get tagged as Frankenfood but the reality is that most it is just a refined process that humans have used for hundreds of thousands of years. Take the cow for example, there was something like 100 aurochs that were domesticated all those years ago and humans have over the last few thousand years created whole new breeds of cattle with the specific purpose of milk or meat, from that single herd of 100.


----------



## MrBurns (16 January 2013)

I dont trust the multinational companies these days, they would sell their own grandmother down the drain for a dollar.

Your health ? that's the least of their concerns, they all all pwerful and buy polititians like you buy chewing gum.

Just watch your back and dont take everything at face value.

If you give up sugar alone you'll lose weight without doing anything else.

The biggest consumers of sugar in the world are Coke,  Pepsi and Cadbury Schweppes


----------



## sptrawler (16 January 2013)

MrBurns said:


> I dont trust the multinational companies these days, they would sell their own grandmother down the drain for a dollar.
> 
> Your health ? that's the least of their concerns, they all all pwerful and buy polititians like you buy chewing gum.
> 
> ...




Just ban Bourbon and Scotch.lol


----------



## MrBurns (16 January 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Just ban Bourbon and Scotch.lol




There are exceptions, now bite your tongue.


----------



## Julia (16 January 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> Saw an interesting study recently showing that half the Worlds food goes to waste. That is a combination of general household food waste, use by date laws, consumer fussiness, transport, and farm wastage from having production all come online at once.
> 
> If we could improve this figure it would go a long way to feeding more people, or feeding the current amount better



I'm always blown away when I read this stat.  Why is there so much waste.  I rarely throw anything out.
Surely it shouldn't be beyond the capacity of most people to plan what they need to buy?



MrBurns said:


> If you give up sugar alone you'll lose weight without doing anything else.



I'm pretty sure you've promoted this myth before.  Just think about it, Burnsie:  if you ate no sugar at all, but rather consumed great amounts of starchy carbohydrates (think pasta, fried chips, heaps of butter and oil with all of it) I can assure you that you'd still gain weight unless you were extremely physically active.

Just not true to suggest the absence of any one food component will mean weight will not be gained.


----------



## MrBurns (16 January 2013)

Julia said:


> I'm pretty sure you've promoted this myth before.  Just think about it, Burnsie:  if you ate no sugar at all, but rather consumed great amounts of starchy carbohydrates (think pasta, fried chips, heaps of butter and oil with all of it) I can assure you that you'd still gain weight unless you were extremely physically active.
> 
> Just not true to suggest the absence of any one food component will mean weight will not be gained.




It's not a myth I've done it and it works.
If you give up sugar you wont want to eat those other foods you mention.
Try it.


----------



## Smurf1976 (16 January 2013)

Julia said:


> Surely it shouldn't be beyond the capacity of most people to plan what they need to buy?



I also very rarely throw anything out, and if I do it's because there's something wrong with it.

Things are very different overall however. There is some waste in production and processing. Shops throw huge amounts of food away - not sure exactly how much but I know that it's significant. Likewise many restaurants etc too.

Then there's consumers, some of whom seem to believe that a "use by date" means literally that. Most people would know that there's nothing likely to be wrong with a bag of chips (for example) that's a month out of date but there are people who would actually throw it away. With few exceptions (milk comes to mind), those dates are a very broad indication at best and should be treated as such.


----------



## sptrawler (16 January 2013)

Well I've come up with a magic solution to all this food wastage and garbage.
It is a huge world wide problem, in the past Australia has been put forward as a place for nuclear waste dumping.
I think that is unfounded as we don't even have nuclear generation.
However, if you think about it and I'm sure Bob Brown would support it.
Why not have all the waste food and garbage dropped off between Australia and Indonesia, re establishing the land bridge that existed when the Aboriginals came?
It would have to save lives with the treacherous boat crossings and proccessing would be easier, also most countries are trying to find new areas to get rid of garbage.
There you go another win win situation.


----------



## prawn_86 (17 January 2013)

Julia said:


> I'm always blown away when I read this stat.  Why is there so much waste.  I rarely throw anything out.
> Surely it shouldn't be beyond the capacity of most people to plan what they need to buy?






Smurf1976 said:


> I also very rarely throw anything out, and if I do it's because there's something wrong with it.
> 
> Things are very different overall however. There is some waste in production and processing. Shops throw huge amounts of food away - not sure exactly how much but I know that it's significant. Likewise many restaurants etc too.
> 
> Then there's consumers, some of whom seem to believe that a "use by date" means literally that. Most people would know that there's nothing likely to be wrong with a bag of chips (for example) that's a month out of date but there are people who would actually throw it away. With few exceptions (milk comes to mind), those dates are a very broad indication at best and should be treated as such.





Part of it is as Smurf says, but the vast majority of waste occurs either on the farm or on the way to the shop. For one, farmers will generally only pick the best part of their crops, leaving some waste for those marked, blemished etc. This then happens again in the packing shed. Then there will be spoilage during transport also.

Another big issue is the fact that crops all come online at once causing a glut, meaning a lot of product is simply left and not sold as the prices have dropped below cost of production/harvesting. I have seen hundreds of tonnes of grapes and oranges simply picked onto the ground as prices were too low, and that was just in one tiny country town i lived in. In fact i even toyed with the idea of starting a charity to take advantage of this, but between food regulation laws and trying to convince transport companies to move it for free it has so far fallen in the too hard basket, hopefully some other time i will have more money to devote to it.


----------



## MrBurns (17 January 2013)

If you've every been the to US you'll see that global hunger sould be completely eliminated if they could just harvest the left over chips discarded from their monstrous meals.


----------



## McLovin (17 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> I'm not so sure about that McLovin...Perhaps "you cannot feed the current diet to the world on organic free range food at the same price..." would be more accurate.
> 
> 
> CanOz




There's two parts to your statement. First off, is it possible to feed 7 billion people if you take away pesticides and high intensity farming? Secondly, given the majority of the world's population live in serious poverty, isn't price the deciding factor as to whether someone lives or starves to death? The amount of food eaten in rich countries is the outlier not the norm.


----------



## pixel (17 January 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> Part of it is as Smurf says, but the vast majority of waste occurs either on the farm or on the way to the shop. For one, farmers will generally only pick the best part of their crops, leaving some waste for those marked, blemished etc. This then happens again in the packing shed. Then there will be spoilage during transport also.
> 
> Another big issue is the fact that crops all come online at once causing a glut, meaning a lot of product is simply left and not sold as the prices have dropped below cost of production/harvesting. I have seen hundreds of tonnes of grapes and oranges simply picked onto the ground as prices were too low, and that was just in one tiny country town i lived in. In fact *i even toyed with the idea of starting a charity to take advantage of this,* but between food regulation laws and *trying to convince transport companies to move it for free* it has so far fallen in the too hard basket, hopefully some other time i will have more money to devote to it.




very noble ideas, prawn, and I sincerely commend you for your plans.

... and then: what?
Let's say you succeed and get the tons of blemished apples to a place where children are starving because nothing is growing in their region, their parents haven't got jobs, and administration is corrupt.
Forget the "food miles" so many green idealists go on about. Forget also the fact that apples and grapes are not what dieticians would call a balanced diet. Let's also assume you get enough food there to feed them for a month. What will happen? I'll tell you: The population will get used to free food. Jobs will still not be forthcoming because you haven't changed the climate in their region. You'll be expected and feel obliged to continue feeding the hungry mouths for free. Even more so, because 8 or 9 months later, a new lot of hungry mouths will have been added.

So, export the people to those agricultural areas and let them pick the blemished fruit themselves. That would give them jobs and reduce the cost for logistics, right? For a small number, that may be true. However, in their new environment, the lucky immigrants will not be happy to live off food scraps: they will want to have housing, indoor plumbing, consume all the other resources they see their neighbours enjoy. Which limits the number you can help in that way, and the Millions you had to leave behind will still be not much better off. Worse: they will soon fill the numbers you saved, and the cycle will repeat.


----------



## prawn_86 (17 January 2013)

pixel said:


> very noble ideas, prawn, and I sincerely commend you for your plans.
> 
> ... and then: what?
> .




Probably going way off topic but i was thinking more along the lines of keeping it here in Aus and giving fruit like oranges to charities that already have soup vans/food delivery etc and also to schools so kids can have something healthy to eat for free.

Many packing sheds throw out plenty of fruit that is fine to eat, just blemished or not perfect hence supermarkets wont accept it, but i am sure a kid here in Aud would, or someone on the streets would.

As i said for now it is unfortunately in the too hard basket due to food regulations and other issues


----------



## McLovin (17 January 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> Saw an interesting study recently showing that half the Worlds food goes to waste. That is a combination of general household food waste, use by date laws, consumer fussiness, transport, and farm wastage from having production all come online at once.
> 
> If we could improve this figure it would go a long way to feeding more people, or feeding the current amount better




Yeah but watch people start complaining when shelves are bare in the interest of reducing waste. People want choice. In a free market, if you turn up at the local fruit and veg place and are told "sorry, we're out of apples, come back tomorrow" you'll go elsewhere.


----------



## Calliope (17 January 2013)

If you have ever bought stone fruit at Coles I am sure you will not do it again. So they must throw most of it out.  The one exception is the Tasmanian cherries, they are brilliant. 

At the fruit shop I support, the stone fruit and the mangoes are excellent and cheap this year.


----------



## MrBurns (17 January 2013)

Calliope said:


> If you have ever bought stone fruit at Coles I am sure you will not do it again. So they must throw most of it out.  The one exception is the Tasmanian cherries, they are brilliant.
> 
> At the fruit shop I support, the stone fruit and the mangoes are excellent and cheap this year.





Coles fruit is pig swill.


----------



## pixel (17 January 2013)

McLovin said:


> Yeah but watch people start complaining when shelves are bare in the interest of reducing waste. People want choice. In a free market, if you turn up at the local fruit and veg place and are told "sorry, we're out of apples, come back tomorrow" you'll go elsewhere.




It also becomes a matter of supply vs demand again. (sorry for re-introducing Economics 101)

If the fruiterers and supermarkets give food away because it's just over use-by date or slightly blemished, they would increase the supply into the still limited demand. A large number of consumers would accept the free hand-outs, further reducing the price that shops can pay the growers of such produce.

It's for that reason that you must either dump (as happens now) or export the excess supply. Sadly, the latter will result in all the negative effects I outlined earlier.


----------



## noirua (20 January 2013)

...that Mongolia has one of the worlds highest predicted growth rates over the next 5 years at 13.4% per annum. This exceeds that of China, India, Brazil and Japan:


----------



## noirua (23 January 2013)

Knowing is one thing and comes quite easily.  Understanding quite another and beware it is not just heirs and graces, to be sure. Thinking you both know and understand is a certain recipe for disaster as you think you know and almost certainly, follows, you are pig headed, ignorant and a loser - think about it, as modesty does not come easily and knowing and understanding stands but parallel to it and a fair distance.


----------



## noirua (27 January 2013)

Lesley Hazleton: 7 Things That May Surprise You About Muhammad
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/lesle...-you-about-muhammad_b_2535469.html?ref=topbar


----------



## noirua (2 February 2013)

Did you know that gargling with coca cola will instantly stop hiccups.


----------



## noirua (7 February 2013)

'Lincoln' Historically Inaccurate? Congressman Joe Courtney Finds Big Error in Film
http://news.moviefone.com/2013/02/06/lincoln-historically-inaccurate-joe-courtney_n_2630017.html


----------



## noirua (21 April 2013)

AOL On - Cleaning the Bathroom with Items You Already Have Around the House
http://on.aol.com/video/cleaning-th...ound-the-house-517736722?hp=1&playlist=127164


----------



## noirua (3 May 2013)

... The biggest living thing on earth is The General Sherman... AOL Image Search result for "http://www.monumentaltrees.com/im/giantsequoia/generalshermanfacts.jpg"
http://search.aol.co.uk/aol/imageDe...4&imgSize=99904&imgTitle=General+Sherman+tree


----------



## bellenuit (3 May 2013)

noirua said:


> ... The biggest living thing on earth is The General Sherman...




I always thought the Great Barrier Reef was classified as the biggest living thing.


----------



## noirua (5 May 2013)

bellenuit said:


> I always thought the Great Barrier Reef was classified as the biggest living thing.




Largest Living Organism on earth: The Great Barrier Reef: The Largest Living Organism on Earth
http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com/animals/news-largest-living-organism-earth-great-barrier-reef


----------



## noirua (5 May 2013)

Are you on the 2013 death list? : The DeathList 2013
http://www.deathlist.net/?y=2013


----------



## noirua (15 May 2013)

AOL On - Woman Suffers from Rare Medical Condition Leaving Her Constantly 'Lost'
http://on.aol.com/video/woman-suffe...17778600?playlist=127158&icid=video_related_8


----------



## bellenuit (15 May 2013)

noirua said:


> Largest Living Organism on earth: The Great Barrier Reef: The Largest Living Organism on Earth
> http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com/animals/news-largest-living-organism-earth-great-barrier-reef






> The biggest living thing on earth is The General Sherman...




Is the Great Barrier Reef classified as multiple "things" rather than a single thing. I'm not sure if you are correcting your earlier post about The General Sherman being the biggest living thing or saying that the Great Barrier Reef doesn't qualify. You used the word "Organism" in the singular.


----------



## noirua (17 May 2013)

bellenuit said:


> Is the Great Barrier Reef classified as multiple "things" rather than a single thing. I'm not sure if you are correcting your earlier post about The General Sherman being the biggest living thing or saying that the Great Barrier Reef doesn't qualify. You used the word "Organism" in the singular.




Don't blame me if the links have downgraded our barrier reef, it's not my fault. I doubt GBR cares very much as long as the ghastly pollution stays away.


----------



## noirua (4 August 2013)

Electronics such as computers and telephones can be damaged by the electrical surges generated by lightning. A standard surge protector won't protect your equipment, as the*energy from lightning*can increase electrical pressure by millions of volts.*Before a thunderstorm hits, unplug all appliances (turning them off won't do the trick), but be careful not to unplug them during an electrical storm; you risk being electrocuted.


----------



## noirua (12 September 2013)

Hilariously Outrageous Vintage Ads - mom.me
http://mom.me/toddler/8998-hilariously-outrageous-vintage-ads/item/50962-6/


----------



## noirua (16 September 2013)

... that this is where Tony Blair, former UK Prime Minster lives - well it's a home in the countryside really:
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/12/article-2419551-1BC94B62000005DC-711_634x443.jpg
The Blair mansion: South Pavilion, in Wotton Underwood, where the wedding party will take place
Wotton Underwood is a village and civil parish in the Aylesbury Vale District of Buckinghamshire, about 7 miles (11*km) north of Thame in neighbouring Oxfordshire.

and here his is with wife Cheryl: http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/13/article-2419551-0CCE705100000578-726_634x907.jpg


----------



## johenmo (16 September 2013)

Did you know...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH0lraX7Hmk


----------



## noirua (22 October 2013)

I doubt many know this about Ayres Rock, as of course it was known: Old Beneficiary School Ghost Hunt Investigation- Portsmouth Hampshire
http://www.southernghostsociety.co.uk/past-ghost-hunts/ghost-hunt-old-beneficiary-school.html

There are many fascinating historical facts about the Old Benny. Two of these are that, in 1812, whilst attending a dance in the building, Elizabeth Dickens went into labour and shortly afterwards gave birth to her son Charles. Secondly, the man who became the Premier of South Australia 7 times and after whom Ayres Rock was named, Henry Ayres, was a pupil at this school.


----------



## noirua (30 November 2013)

America's Black Friday is named after this event:
http://seriousfacts.com/term-black-...riday-september-24-1869-value-gold-plummeted/




Down below here is a link to vote in The Bull's Stockie Competition -- all votes desperately needed, a fact - ASF needs you.


----------



## noirua (28 March 2014)

...probaby not:

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-agraphobia.htm#didyouknowout


----------



## noirua (11 February 2018)

WiseGeek 
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-the-different-hand-therapy-exercises.htm#didyouknowout


----------



## noirua (15 April 2018)

8% of people have an extra rib


----------



## noirua (18 April 2018)

Did you know an ingrowing toenail can lead to sepsis and amputation of your leg - take care of it: https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...-have-leg-amputated-5000-targets-paralympics/


----------



## noirua (19 April 2018)

Did you know: That having big thighs or and being pear shaped indicates good health and longer life.  The thinner your thighs indicates poorer health, heart problems or future heart problems, and shorter life span.
Apple shaped is bad news and indicates a shorter life span as it also indicates more fat near vital organs.
Strong arms and muscular arms indicate better health.
https://www.webmd.com/diet/ss/slide...=rdkRubj8zXFn4Y9Sa6bseuHnVev1imbCexA6bcodQzU=


----------



## noirua (19 April 2018)

Did you know that on this day in 1770:  

1770 – Captain James Cook, still holding the rank of lieutenant, sights the eastern coast of what is now Australia.


----------



## noirua (21 April 2018)

*Australian labour movement*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_labour_movement

Did you know that today in 1856 that

1856 – Australian labour movement: Stonemasons and building workers on building sites around Melbourne march from the University of Melbourne to Parliament House to achieve an eight-hour day.
Well done them. All taken for granted now.

Also, born this day:

1953 – John Brumby, Australian politician, 45th Premier of Victoria
1925 – Anthony Mason, Australian soldier and judge, 9th Chief Justice of Australia

Died this day:

2007 – Lobby Loyde, Australian guitarist, songwriter, and producer (b. 1941)

1973 – Arthur Fadden, Australian accountant and politician, 13th Prime Minister of Australia (b. 1894)

2013 – Chrissy Amphlett, Australian singer-songwriter and actress (b. 1959)


----------



## noirua (22 April 2018)

Did you know that on this day in the year 238AD: 

238 – Year of the Six Emperors: The Roman Senate outlaws emperor Maximinus Thrax for his bloodthirsty proscriptions in Rome and nominates two of its members, Pupienus and Balbinus, to the throne.
and in 1836:

1836 – Texas Revolution: A day after the Battle of San Jacinto, forces under Texas General Sam Houston identify Mexican General Antonio López de Santa Anna among the captives of the battle when one of his fellow captives mistakenly gives away his identity.


----------



## noirua (23 April 2018)

Did you Know that Saint George died on 23rd April in the year 303AD. He was a military tribune in the the Roman army under Emperor Nicomedia. He was later raised to the rank of Legatus. He died by decapitation in the year 303.
Saint George is the patron saint of England. His cross forms the national flag of England, and features within the Union Flag of the United Kingdom, and other national flags containing the Union Flag, such as those of Australia and New Zealand. By the 14th century, the saint had been declared both the patron saint and the protector of the royal family.[49]
: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_George


----------



## Tisme (23 April 2018)

Tall people tend to enjoy leadership roles, which leads to better salary, prettier wives, better fed and watered children, etc.

But I have noticed many of my friends who are patently tall suffer a fair many physical maladies during their lives and they seem to kark it sooner. I guess it could be worse .... being male polynesian doesn't like the over fifties years it seems.

http://www.slate.com/articles/healt...is_clear_being_tall_is_hazardous_to_your.html


----------



## noirua (23 April 2018)

The last few days of Elvis before he died. The true last performance of the King:


----------



## noirua (24 April 2018)

Did you Know that Thutmose III became the sixth Pharaoh of Egypt this day in 1,479BC. He reigned for nearly 54 years. He was co-regent with Hapshepsut for 22 years who was the fifth Pharaoh.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thutmose_III
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatshepsut

After the death of Hatshepsut and Thutmosis III's later rise to pharaoh of the kingdom, he created the largest empire Egypt had ever seen; no fewer than 17 campaigns were conducted and he conquered from Niya in North Syria to the Fourth Cataract of the Nile in Nubia.


----------



## noirua (24 April 2018)

Did you know that American President Jimmy Carter's Father, James Earl Carter Sr. and all his three siblings,  Gloria, Ruth, and Billy died of  Pancreatic cancer.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Carter


----------



## noirua (24 April 2018)

Are you chewing gum?  Did you know it was first invented in modern times by Thomas Adams who meant it to be used in the production of vehicle tyres.
http://www.chewinggumfacts.com/chewing-gum-inventors/thomas-adams/

New York Times
https://timesmachine.nytimes.com/timesmachine/1905/02/08/101408136.pdf

Thomas Adams will forever be remembered as the father of modern day chewing gum industry, and today American people annually consume over 195 million pounds of chewing gum.


----------



## noirua (28 April 2018)

Did you know that today is the Anniversary of the death of Italy's dictator Benito Mussolini

https://www.onthisday.com/people/benito-mussolini
https://www.onthisday.com/date/1945/april/27

https://twitter.com/mussoliniwins

http://alphahistory.com/nazigermany/hitler-and-mussolini/


---
***** https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/may-stock-tipping-competition-entry-thread.33932/page-2


----------



## noirua (2 May 2018)

Did you know that Joseph Goebbels and his wife Magda committed suicide on May 1st 1945. They murdered their six children. They died in 
Berlin, Nazi Germany


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Goebbels

*Paul Joseph Goebbels* (German: [ˈpaʊ̯l ˈjoːzəf ˈɡœbl̩s]; [1] 29 October 1897 – 1 May 1945) was a German Nazi politician and Reich Minister of Propaganda of Nazi Germany from 1933 to 1945. He was one of Adolf Hitler's close associates and most devoted followers, and was known for his skills in public speaking and his deep, virulent antisemitism, which was evident in his publicly voiced views. He advocated progressively harsher discrimination, including the extermination of the Jews in the Holocaust.

*Johanna Maria Magdalena* "*Magda*" *Goebbels* (née *Ritschel*; 11 November 1901 – 1 May 1945) was the wife of Nazi Germany's Propaganda Minister Joseph Goebbels. A prominent member of the Nazi Party, she was a close ally, companion and political supporter of Adolf Hitler. Some historians refer to her as the unofficial "First Lady" of Nazi Germany, while others give that "title" to Emmy Göring.[1][2]


----------



## noirua (7 May 2018)

Did you know that
*Marcus Aemilius Scaurus (praetor 56 BC)*
was the first Roman Governor of Roman Syria
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcus_Aemilius_Scaurus_(praetor_56_BC)


----------



## noirua (13 May 2018)

Did you know that if you want a big-nose job done this is your video, Watch:


----------



## Tink (23 May 2018)

Lest we forget

_The phrase *"Lest we forget"* is commonly used in war remembrance services and commemorative occasions in English speaking countries, in particular Remembrance Day and ANZAC Day.[1] Before the term was used in reference to soldiers and war, it was first used in an 1897 Christian poem written by Rudyard Kipling called "Recessional". The phrase occurs 8 times; and is repeated at the end of the first 4 stanzas in order to add particular emphasis regarding the dangers of failing to remember.


'God of our fathers, known of old,
Lord of our far-flung battle line,
Beneath whose awful hand we hold
Dominion over palm and pine—
Lord God of Hosts, be with us yet,
*Lest we forget—lest we forget!'*

The concept of 'being careful not to forget' was already present in the Bible (Deuteronomy 4:7-9):


7"For what nation is there so great, who hath God so nigh unto them, as the Lord our God is in all things that we call upon him for? 8And what nation is there so great, that hath statutes and judgments so righteous as all this law, which I set before you this day?
9Only take heed to thyself, and keep thy soul diligently, *lest thou forget* the things which thine eyes have seen, and *lest they depart* from thy heart all the days of thy life: but teach them thy sons, and thy son's sons …."[2]

This Biblical quote is probably a direct source for the term in the 1897 poem.[according to whom?] This is consistent with the main theme of the "Recessional" poem – that if a nation forgets the true source of its success (the "Lord God of Hosts" and His "ancient sacrifice" of Christ) – its military or material possessions will be insufficient in times of war.[citation needed]


The poem "Recessional" also appears as a common hymn at war remembrance services; and the phrase "Lest We Forget" can hence be sung.[3]


The phrase later passed into common usage after World War I across the British Commonwealth, especially becoming linked with Remembrance Day observations; it became a plea not to forget past sacrifices, and was often found as the only wording on war memorials,[4] or used as an epitaph._

_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lest_we_forget_(phrase)_

---------------

_https://www.aussiestockforums.com/t...osophy-and-things-metaphysical.27938/page-151_


----------



## noirua (23 May 2018)

The Queen of England is protected by the Coldstream Guards. Did you know that they were once led by Captain General George Monck who supported King Charles 1st and switched sides to support Cromwell and then fought against the Royalists. When King Charles 2nd was reinstated after the death of Cromwell they laid down their arms, announced their elegance to the King, and promptly picked them all up again.  The Coldstream Guards name came from a town in Scotland - the name was adopted after the death of Monck in 1670.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Monck,_1st_Duke_of_Albemarle
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coldstream_Guards
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coldstream


----------



## Tisme (8 June 2018)

One for the real red blooded blokes on this forum, the other one can continue bleating how unfair the queers he's never met are treated:

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uk...my-ex-wife-and-now-I-have-proof-says-man.html


----------



## noirua (10 June 2018)




----------



## noirua (15 June 2018)

Last month the energy used for the cyber currencies was equivalent to all the energy used in Australia and New Zealand put together in a year, so much for this green technology without all that paper recycling and metal coins.


----------



## noirua (17 June 2018)

That Emperor Tekle Giyorgis 1st was Emperor of Ethiopia from 1779 to 1800.  He is buried on the same ground where the Ark of the Covenant is held at the Cathedral of Our Lady Mary of Zion - Chapel of the Tablet.


----------



## noirua (28 June 2018)

Just in case: Did you know that if you activate your VPN in your browser settings, it will not give your location and will give a false IP address rather than your correct one. If you check on this link and it gives your correct area and address you need to be concerned: https://www.bestvpn.co

Also check out PIPL TinEye DuckDuckgo and Techlem


----------



## noirua (7 July 2018)

... that the oldest living person in Europe died yesterday:

Giuseppina Projetto (it), 116, Italian supercentenarian, oldest person in Europe, world's second oldest living person.[5]
*Giuseppina Projetto-Frau* (30 May 1902 – 6 July 2018) was an Italian supercentenarian. She was the oldest living person in Italy since the death of Marie Josephine Gaudette on 13 July 2017. Projetto was the oldest living person born in Italy since the death of Emma Morano on 15 April 2017, as Gaudette was born in the United States.[1]


----------



## noirua (10 July 2018)

*45 years after 11-year-old girl's unsolved murder, police release new sketches of suspected killer*
https://www.yahoo.com/gma/45-years-...er-police-183203073--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## noirua (12 July 2018)

*Sores*
Ones around your lips and mouth are most likely cold sores, which are caused by the type 1 herpes virus. (Most people with oral herpes were infected from saliva as children or young adults, not from sexual contact.) Once you get the virus, it stays with you. Sores may break out when you’re sick, anxious, or overtired, or you’ve been out in the sun too long. They usually go away on their own, but if you have big or frequent outbreaks, your doctor may suggest medication.


----------



## noirua (13 July 2018)

Trim your toenails so they’re even with the tips of your toes. Leave them too long and they can get caught on something. Cut them too short and you could get ingrown toenails. How? The tops of your shoes could press super-short nails into the tissue around them. Another way to prevent ingrown toenails is to always trim your toenails straight across, never in a curve.


----------



## noirua (15 July 2018)

Artificial sweeteners 
https://www.msn.com/en-gb/health/fi...rs-do-to-your-body/vp-AAA1oMX?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Tisme (16 July 2018)

noirua said:


> *45 years after 11-year-old girl's unsolved murder, police release new sketches of suspected killer*
> https://www.yahoo.com/gma/45-years-...er-police-183203073--abc-news-topstories.html





That's rather fascinating; constructing facial features based on DNA.

With that tech you could predict if a couple is going to have ugly kids.


----------



## tech/a (16 July 2018)

Tisme said:


> That's rather fascinating; constructing facial features based on DNA.
> 
> With that tech you could predict if a couple is going to have ugly kids.




Have you ever noticed couples who marry or stay together for a long while tend to look similar in many respects.Have a look at the social pages of weddings and you'll see what I meant.
If there isn't any similarities I reckon they are doomed!


----------



## Tisme (16 July 2018)

tech/a said:


> Have you ever noticed couples who marry or stay together for a long while tend to look similar in many respects.Have a look at the social pages of weddings and you'll see what I meant.
> If there isn't any similarities I reckon they are doomed!




Yeah I actually came close to q situation the last Friday night when I was about to say to a pair how strong the family genes were as brother and sister .... you know the rest ...saved by him saying "have you met my wife"


----------



## noirua (21 July 2018)

That if you eat oysters you could die from a deadly form of flesh eating bacteria...not the way to go:
https://www.yahoo.com/news/virginia-man-dies-rare-form-171400611.html


----------



## noirua (21 July 2018)

tech/a said:


> Have you ever noticed couples who marry or stay together for a long while tend to look similar in many respects.Have a look at the social pages of weddings and you'll see what I meant.
> If there isn't any similarities I reckon they are doomed!



This lady married a bridge: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ries-bridge-France--gets-mayors-blessing.html
For the last 10 years Australian artist Jodi Rose has travelled the world recording the vibrations in bridge cables with contact microphones and using them to create experimental music. You could say she has an almost intimate relationship with bridges, and recently she decided to make it official by marrying a mysterious bridge in the south of France.


----------



## noirua (29 July 2018)

It's not exactly surprising that Japan is home to so many numerous record holders for longevity: As of 2017, almost 68,000 people in Japan were over 100. http://cobess.com/2018/07/28/worlds-oldest-person-a-japanese-woman-died-at-age-117.html


----------



## noirua (29 July 2018)

Miyako, born on May 2, 1901, became the world’s oldest person in April after Nabi Tajima from Kikai island in southern Japan died at the age of 117.
Chiyo Miyako died Sunday. Her death was confirmed Friday by Kanagawa prefecture, her home state south of Tokyo.

Miyako’s family called her “the goddess” and remembered her as a chatty person who was patient and kind to others, according to Guinness World Records, which had certified her title. Miyako enjoyed calligraphy, which she had practiced until recently, and eating sushi and eel, Guinness said.

Miyako's longevity record was confirmed following research and an evidence review, according to Guinness World Records and its Gerontology Research Group.[4] She died on 22 July 2018 in Yokohama, at the age of 117 years, 81 days.[7] After Miyako's death, Kane Tanaka, born 2 January 1903 and living in Fukuoka, Japan, became the world's oldest verified living person.

Miyako was born in Wakayama in the Kansai region of Japan on 2 May 1901.[6] She credited eating eel, drinking red wine, and never smoking for her longevity.[5]

https://www.bing.com/news/topicview?q=world’s+oldest+woman+dies&filters=tnTID="89C71AB0-AEFC-45b7-84F1-E6DC4F3736D0"+tnVersion="2580666"+Segment="popularnow.carousel"+tnCol="1"+tnOrder="75606c63-9de7-4f41-864d-fac52640cf6e"&nvaug=[NewsVertical+topicviewtype="2"]&FORM=NWRFSH


----------



## noirua (30 July 2018)

It doesn't matter how many battles you win if you finally win the war. You can win the war and not win any battles, just as you can win every battle and still lose the war.  However, if you win the war and win every battle and end up defeated after all, ones mind boggles but it does happen.

*
ASF share competition: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/t...g-competition-entry-thread.34114/#post-989958


----------



## Tink (1 August 2018)

_*Confessions*_ (Latin: _Confessiones_) is the name of an autobiographical work, consisting of 13 books, by Saint Augustine of Hippo, written in Latin between AD 397 and 400.[1] The work outlines Saint Augustine's sinful youth and his conversion to Christianity. Modern English translations of it are sometimes published under the title _*The Confessions of Saint Augustine*_ in order to distinguish the book from other books with similar titles. Its original title was _*Confessions in Thirteen Books*_, and it was composed to be read out loud with each book being a complete unit.[2]

_Confessions_ is generally considered one of Augustine's most important texts. It is widely seen as the first Western autobiography ever written, and was an influential model for Christian writers throughout the Middle Ages. Professor Henry Chadwick wrote that _Confessions_ will "always rank among the great masterpieces of western literature".[3]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confessions_(Augustine)


----------



## PZ99 (1 August 2018)

noirua said:


> This lady married a bridge: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ries-bridge-France--gets-mayors-blessing.html
> For the last 10 years Australian artist Jodi Rose has travelled the world recording the vibrations in bridge cables with contact microphones and using them to create experimental music. You could say she has an almost intimate relationship with bridges, and recently she decided to make it official by marrying a mysterious bridge in the south of France.




I must admit bridges do have a certain feminine quality when it comes to curves and bumps and other funny lumps (some of even have a tape to cut prior to the first crossing) so.... 

.. assuming that bridge is female this marriage could only be possible due to our SSM laws ?

So @Tisme was right. Society is going under water


----------



## SirRumpole (1 August 2018)

PZ99 said:


> I must admit bridges do have a certain feminine quality when it comes to curves and bumps and other funny lumps (some of even have a tape to cut prior to the first crossing) so....




That probably explains my love for an E-Type Jaguar.


----------



## Tisme (1 August 2018)

PZ99 said:


> I must admit bridges do have a certain feminine quality when it comes to curves and bumps and other funny lumps (some of even have a tape to cut prior to the first crossing) so....
> 
> .. assuming that bridge is female this marriage could only be possible due to our SSM laws ?
> 
> So @Tisme was right. Society is going under water




The back of a bumpy school bus when you are 14 has the same strange attraction.


----------



## noirua (5 August 2018)

9/16
*Phantom Smell: Brain Disorder*
You may smell something that isn’t there. The aroma could be pleasant or nasty. You might have it in one or both nostrils. It could stick around or come and go. Causes include epileptic seizures, head injuries, brain tumors, or a condition like Parkinson’s disease. See your doctor right away to rule out these conditions.


----------



## noirua (6 August 2018)

Oil
https://money.cnn.com/2017/03/10/investing/alaska-oil-discovery-repsol-spain/index.html


----------



## noirua (22 August 2018)

You don’t need training to use an AED (automated external defibrillator). Just follow the directions. This device can sense dangerous arrhythmias and send a lifesaving shock to the heart if needed. If you think someone is having cardiac arrest, call 911 and send someone to look for an AED. Do CPR until the AED or emergency responders arrive.
https://www.webmd.com/heart/ss/slid...=rdkRubj8zXFn4Y9Sa6bseuHnVev1imbCexA6bcodQzU=


----------



## noirua (28 August 2018)

*Remembering the Nazi genocide of Sinti and Roma. *
*Many German Sinti fought for Germany not only in the First World War but also in the Wehrmacht from 1939 on. *
*In 1941 the German high command ordered all "Gypsies and Gypsy half-breeds" to be dismissed from active military service for "racial-political reasons." *
*Alfons Lampert and his wife Elsa were then deported to Auschwitz, where they were killed. *
*https://www.dw.com/en/remembering-the-nazi-genocide-of-sinti-and-roma/g-44930522*
*https://www.dw.com/en/roma-holocaus...llenreiner-recalls-nazi-gypsy-camp/a-44926614*

*Notorious SS doctor Josef Mengele worked at Auschwitz. *
*He and his colleagues tortured countless prisoners. *
*They mutilated children, infected them with diseases and carried out brutal experiments on twins. *
*Mengele sent eyes, organs and entire body parts back to Berlin. *
*In June 1944, he sent the head of a 12-year-old child. *
*He escaped Europe after the war and never faced trial.*


----------



## Tink (21 September 2018)

The MCG is one of the largest stadiums in the world. Throughout its history, the 'G has held numerous events attended by well in excess of 100,000 people.

Australian football and cricket (both international and domestic) have been the staple diet of events at the MCG – the ground has hosted more than 100 VFL/AFL Grand Finals and more than 110 Test matches, many of them starting on the now-traditional Boxing Day.

Ever since the MCC encouraged its entrepreneurial caterers to sponsor the first visit by an England cricket team to Australia, big crowds have flocked to the MCG.

Stadium management always has been mindful of anticipating sporting trends. The MCG has successfully accommodated people at all levels of comfort and convenience in a variety of grandstands or open-air terraces.

http://www.mcg.org.au/the-stadium/mcg-history/attendances


----------



## noirua (6 October 2018)




----------



## noirua (5 January 2019)

Did you know the company Tesla Motors was named after this man:




Nikola Tesla

Lived: 10 Jul 1856 - 07 Jan 1943 (age 86)
was a Serbian-American inventor, electrical engineer, mechanical engineer, and futurist who is best known for his contributions to the design of the modern alternating current electricity supply system.

Inventions: Tesla coil · Alternating current · Induction motor · Three-phase electric power · Remote control · Wireless telegraphy · Neon lamp
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikola_Tesla

Tesla, Inc. is an American automotive and energy company based in Palo Alto, California. The company specializes in electric car manufacturing and, through its SolarCity subsidiary, solar panel manufacturing.Wikipedia


----------



## noirua (12 January 2019)

Over 470,000 Chinese companies and 20,000 Hong Kong companies are registered in the British Virgin Islands. Https://www.company-list.org


----------



## noirua (19 January 2019)

Do you know what your 'Plica Semilunaris' is?


----------



## Tink (31 January 2019)

I still have a dream, a dream deeply rooted in the American dream – one day this nation will rise up and live up to its creed,

"We hold these truths to be self evident: that all men are created equal."

I have a dream ...

—Martin Luther King Jr. (1963)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Have_a_Dream


----------



## noirua (3 February 2019)

Make grand claims about how much gold, platinum, copper etc was produced in historical times by the Romans, Greeks, Egyptians, Incas, Chinese and so on. Make it clear that those bozos could never have got it all out and there is still plenty left for everyone.

When presenting on TV or to a massed group always take a large piece of rock or drill core and wave it around imperiously.
Tell the audience that it is a very rare piece of vermiculated pyroxene gabbro. Don't let anyone touch it and never explain where it came from. Let them make the assumption that as you are holding the rock and you are talking about the company that the two are connected.
The fact that it came from your garden is not relevant here.

On no account actually find anything or even worse, go into production. That removes all the upside potential of the company at a stroke.

Never forget that the object of the company is to raise money for the benefit of the directors. It is not the aim of the company to find anything. That makes life far too complicated and the management might have to manage something.


----------



## noirua (5 February 2019)

Due to safety reasons and concerns for air pollution, many Chinese cities have banned fireworks. More than 500 cities have restrictions.


----------



## noirua (5 February 2019)

The *Rock Hyrax* – The *Elephant's* Cousin. The *rock hyrax* (Procavia capensis) is one of four living species of the Hyracoidea family. Their habitat is limited to Africa and the Middle East. At first glance a *hyrax*looks like a guinea pig but it is actually a mammal. https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a4/Rock_hyrax_(Procavia_capensis)_2.jpg
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bc/Elephant.jpg


----------



## noirua (15 February 2019)

*'Ultraprocessed' Foods Tied to Higher Death Risk*
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/02/13/health/ultraprocessed-food-drayer/index.html


----------



## noirua (5 March 2019)

The average lifespan of a Snowshoe Hare is one year or less, but these hares are prolific breeders. The Snowshoe Hare breeding begins in late winter and lasts into mid-summer. The timing of the breeding season varies depending on location.
Snowshoe hare are lightning fast and only feed at night. During the day, the little rabbits snuggle down in the snow to sleep, making them nearly invisible to the naked eye.


----------



## noirua (17 March 2019)

*CAPUCHIN MONKEYS PEE ON THEIR HANDS TO WASH THEIR FEET.*


----------



## noirua (16 April 2019)




----------



## noirua (19 April 2019)

...the longest living royal was
*Queen Nana Afia Kobi Serwaa Ampem II of the Ashanti Kingdom*
She died aged 109 years as Queen Mother.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nana_Afia_Kobi_Serwaa_Ampem_II


----------



## noirua (27 April 2019)

Robert Robinson: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Robinson_(engineer)





Robinson moved with his parents to Cuba, where he grew up.[3] He and his mother were abandoned by his father when he was six.[4] His mother was born in Dominica and had gone to Jamaica while employed by a doctor.[3] He and his mother emigrated to the United States and settled in Detroit. He went to local schools and became a skilled toolmaker at the Ford Motor Company during the expansive years in the auto industry.

*Robert Robinson* (1907–1994) was a Jamaican-born toolmaker who worked in the auto industry in the United States. At the age of 23, he was recruited to work in the Soviet Union. Shortly after his arrival in Stalingrad, Robinson was racially assaulted by two white American workers, both of whom were subsequently arrested, tried and expelled from the Soviet Union with great publicity.

He arrived in Stalingrad on July 4, 1930, to begin working in a tractor factory.[8] The only African American among a contingent of workers from the United States, Robinson was beaten by two white American workers shortly after his arrival. After the incident the Soviet press turned him into a minor celebrity, publicising his case as an example of American racism.[9]

In 1937, the US government ordered Robinson to return home or relinquish his citizenship. Robinson chose to stay in the Soviet Union due to the continuing depression and accepted Soviet citizenship although he later regretted this decision. He survived Stalin's Great Purge while many of his foreign acquaintances in Moscow vanished in 1936–1939.[1]

Robinson survived the German invasion of Russia, during which Hitler's army was stopped only 44 miles (71 km) from Moscow. During the war, he almost died of starvation, with some meals consisting of six or seven cabbage leaves soaked in lukewarm water. Despite the war, the Soviets arranged for continued education. According to his autobiography, in July 1944, Robinson graduated with a degree in mechanical engineering, but did not receive his diploma until two years later.[17]

In 1947, he starred as a black American in a film about Nicholas Miklouho-Maclay.[1] He also advised and acted in a Russian film production of the American racial drama _Deep Are The Roots,_ (Глубоки корни).[18][19][20]

Through the efforts of Ugandan officials, and US Information Service officer William B. Davis, he was eventually allowed to re-enter the United States and re-gained United States citizenship in 1986.[1] He lived in the US until his death in 1994. Following his return, he gave interviews about his insights into Soviet life from the inside, and was also featured in the _Detroit Free Press_. He was honored by the Ford Motor Company, 60 years after he began his work there. He moved to Washington, D.C. with his wife.[21]

After returning to the United States, Robinson wrote his autobiography, with the writer Jonathan Slevin. It was published as _Black on Red: My 44 Years Inside The Soviet Union_ (1988).

Robinson died of cancer in 1994. Among those attending the funeral were his wife,[22] William B. Davis, and Mathias Lubega, former Ugandan ambassador to the Soviet Union.[23]


----------



## noirua (27 April 2019)

*Ernst Heinrich Philipp August Haeckel* (German: [ˈʔɛɐ̯nst ˈhɛkl̩]; 16 February 1834 – 9 August 1919[1]) was a German zoologist, naturalist, philosopher, physician, professor, marine biologist, and artist who discovered, described and named thousands of new species, mapped a genealogical tree relating all life forms, and coined many terms in biology, including _ecology_,[2] _phylum_,[3] _phylogeny_,[4] and _Protista._[5]Haeckel promoted and popularised Charles Darwin's work in Germany and developed the influential but no longer widely held recapitulation theory ("ontogeny recapitulates phylogeny") claiming that an individual organism's biological development, or ontogeny, parallels and summarises its species' evolutionary development, or phylogeny.


----------



## Knobby22 (27 April 2019)

I liked that theory
Though not perfect it has elements of truth.


----------



## noirua (6 May 2019)

...that Aussie Horace Lindrum was World Snooker Champion in 1952
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horace_Lindrum

*Horace Lindrum* (born *Horace Norman William Morrell*, 15 January 1912 – 20 June 1974) was an Australian professional snooker and billiards player. The dominant snooker player in Australia, he lived in Britain for long periods and played in the major British tournaments. From his arrival in Britain in 1935 he was regarded as the second best player in the world, behind Joe Davis. Lindrum contested three World Championship finals against Davis, in 1936, 1937 and 1946, losing all three to Davis but coming close to beating him on several occasions. When past his best, Lindrum won the 1952 World Championship which, because of a dispute between the governing body and the players' association, was only contested by himself and New Zealander Clark McConachy.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Joe Davis left and Horace Lindrum.


----------



## noirua (11 May 2019)

*The first expedition to summit Everest in 1953
Did you know there were 35 members of the expedition*


----------



## noirua (10 June 2019)

*What Are The Signs That Your Liver Is Not Functioning Properly?*
https://www.epainassist.com/abdomin...s-that-your-liver-is-not-functioning-properly


----------



## basilio (19 June 2019)

*How to start your own public library from the tip....*
(I wonder how the business plan was received ??*)
*
*Turkish Garbage Collectors Open Library Full of Discarded Books*
By Thom Peart January 18, 2018 Culture, Libraries, News

 14 Comments
 373
0
Turkish garbage collectors in the country’s capital city of Ankara have opened a public library that is full of books that were originally destined to be put into landfill. The workers began collecting discarded books and opened the new library in the Çankaya district of Ankara. News of the library has spread and now people have begun donating books directly to the library, rather than throwing them away.

As CNN reports, the library was originally created for the use of the employees friends and family but, as it grew in size, the library was officially opened to the public in September of last year. “We started to discuss the idea of creating a library from these books. And when everyone supported it, this project happened,” said Çankaya Mayor Alper Tasdelen, whose local government spearheaded the opening of the library.

The library now has over 6,000 fiction and non-fiction books and includes a children’s section, an area dedicated to scientific research books, and a number of English and French language books for those who are bilingual.

The library building itself used to be a brick factory and is located at the sanitation department HQ. The building featured long corridors and an aged brick facade and transformed perfectly into a library.

Books can be withdrawn for two weeks at a time, with an extension available if required. The library’s collection has now become so vast that it loans many of the books to schools, educational programs, and even prisons.

“Village schoolteachers from all over Turkey are requesting books,” Tasdelen said. The library has also created new job opportunities as it requires full time staff to run and support it.

http://forreadingaddicts.co.uk/news...E7jSUsTznjTLeDm7o9f9JK7t5e11QMEuuzS8PIYNJ8yNg


----------



## noirua (20 June 2019)

Did you know Sir Winston Churchill could lay 60 bricks an hour!


----------



## noirua (23 June 2019)

*





Sinking of SS Princess Alice
SS Princess Alice*, formerly *PS Bute*, was a passenger paddle steamer that sank on 3 September 1878 after a collision with the collier _Bywell Castle_ on the River Thames. Between 600 and 700 people died, all from _Princess Alice_, the greatest loss of life of any British inland waterway shipping accident. No passenger list or headcount was made, so the exact figure of those who died has never been known.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinking_of_SS_Princess_Alice




"The Great Disaster on the Thames: Recovering Bodies from the Wreck of the Princess Alice"; _The Illustrated London News_, 14 September 1878[39]
Creekmouth Village: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creekmouth




	

		
			
		

		
	
Memorial to those killed in the disaster. http://deceasedonlineblog.blogspot.com/2012/10/normal-0-ss-princess-alice-londons.html




"The Great Disaster on the Thames: Burial of the Unknown Dead at the Woolwich Cemetery, East Wickham"; _The Illustrated London News_, 14 September 1878[57]

Explore the Princess Alice and the disaster
https://www.rmg.co.uk/discover/behind-the-scenes/blog/princess-alice-disaster


----------



## noirua (24 June 2019)

*Radon*
Rock and soil release this gas. There’s a little in the air around us, but it’s dangerous if too much is trapped in your home. Its radioactive particles cause damage when breathed in or swallowed. It gets into buildings through cracks and holes in floors and walls, and around plumbing and wiring. You can’t smell or see radon, but a simple test can tell you if your home has too much. If you do, hire a certified contractor to make fixes.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radon

*Radon map of Australia*
https://www.arpansa.gov.au/understa...tion-sources/more-radiation-sources/radon-map

*British nuclear weapons testing in Australia*
https://www.arpansa.gov.au/understa...ation-sources/british-nuclear-weapons-testing

It’s produced when uranium, thorium, and radium break down in soil, rock, and water. It’s then released into the air. Radon is odorless, tasteless, and invisible.
https://www.healthline.com/health/healthy-home-guide/radon-poisoning


----------



## noirua (26 June 2019)

Under federal law, the minimum age to buy tobacco products is 18 years, although in California and several other states it is 21.

*US lawmakers push bipartisan bill to raise the federal minimum buying age for tobacco to 21*
30 April 2019
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/30/law...federal-minimum-tobacco-buying-age-to-21.html


It also would prohibit retailers from selling tobacco products to anyone under the age of 30 without photo identification.


----------



## noirua (30 June 2019)

*Panwalkar Balu a DALIT was India's first known cricketer and not Ranjit Singhji...RAMCHANDRA GUHA*
http://mindmoodsandmagic.blogspot.com/2014/10/panwalkar-balu-dalit-was-indias-first.html

Dalit, meaning "broken/scattered" in Sanskrit and Hindi, is a term mostly used for the ethnic groups in India that have been kept depressed by subjecting them to untouchability (often termed backward castes).

*India’s first Dalit cricketer Palwankar Baloo fought against caste barriers on the field and off it*
https://www.hindustantimes.com/spor...-and-off-it/story-Cz10GUgvkQoLI4b7fhNVEO.html


----------



## noirua (13 July 2019)

One of the greatest Generals was
*Gebhard Leberecht von Blücher*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gebhard_Leberecht_von_Blücher




Blücher (as he appeared ca. 1815–1819)
After Ernst Gebauer [Public domain]

His 30,000 strong Prussian army arrived on June 18 1815 to join the British, Belgian, German and Dutch to defeat Napolean near a small village named Waterloo in Belgium.






Blücher mausoleum, Krobielowice (2012)
Sebastian Panwitz [CC BY-SA 3.0 (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0)]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krobielowice





Clément-Auguste Andrieux's 1852 _The Battle of Waterloo - Clément-Auguste Andrieux (1829–1880) [Public domain]
*Waterloo* (French pronunciation: [watɛʁlo],[2] Dutch pronunciation: [ˈʋaːtərloː], Walloon: Waterlô) is a Walloon municipality in the province of Walloon Brabant, Belgium, which in 2011 had a population of 29,706 and an area of 21.03 km² (8.12 sq mi). It is north of Braine-l'Alleud, which is the site of the Battle of Waterloo, where the resurgent Napoleon was defeated for the final time in 1815. Historically Flemish, Waterloo is now a Francophone town on the very border between Flemish Brabant and Walloon Brabant.


_


----------



## Tink (8 August 2019)

*Mary Helen MacKillop* RSJ (15 January 1842 – 8 August 1909) was an Australian nun who has been declared a saint by the Catholic Church, as *St Mary of the Cross*. Of Scottish descent, she was born in Melbourne but is best known for her activities in South Australia. Together with the Reverend Julian Tenison Woods, she founded the Sisters of St Joseph of the Sacred Heart (the Josephites), a congregation of religious sisters that established a number of schools and welfare institutions throughout Australia and New Zealand, with an emphasis on education for the rural poor.

The process to have MacKillop declared a saint began in the 1920s, and she wasbeatified in January 1995 by Pope John Paul II. Pope Benedict XVI prayed at her tomb during his visit to Sydney for World Youth Day 2008 and in December 2009 approved the Catholic Church's recognition of a second miracle attributed to herintercession.[3] She was canonised on 17 October 2010, during a public ceremony in St Peter's Square at the Vatican.[4] She is the first Australian to be recognised by the Catholic Church as a saint.[5]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_MacKillop


----------



## noirua (17 August 2019)

AINU
The *Ainu* or the *Aynu* (Ainu: アィヌ, Аину, _Aynu_; Japanese: アイヌ, _Ainu_; Russian: Айны, _Ajny_) or the *Ezo* (蝦夷) in the historical Japanese texts, are an indigenous people of Japan (Hokkaido and formerly Northeastern Honshu) and Russia (Sakhalin, the Kuril Islands, Khabarovsk Krai and the Kamchatka Peninsula).[6]

Official estimates place the total Ainu population at 25,000, but unofficial estimates place its total population at 200,000, because many Ainu have been completely assimilated into Japanese society and as a result, they have no knowledge of their ancestry.

On June 6, 2008, the Japanese Diet passed a bipartisan, non-binding resolution calling upon the government to recognise the Ainu people as indigenous to Japan, and urging an end to discrimination against the group. The resolution recognised the Ainu people as "an indigenous people with a distinct language, religion and culture". The government immediately followed with a statement acknowledging its recognition, stating, "The government would like to solemnly accept the historical fact that many Ainu were discriminated against and forced into poverty with the advancement of modernisation, despite being legally equal to (Japanese) people."[18][25] In February 2019, the Japanese government consolidated the legal status of the Ainu people by passing a bill which officially recognises the Ainu as an indigenous people. Furthermore, the bill aims at simplifying procedures for getting various permissions from authorities in regards to the traditional lifestyle of the Ainu.[26] A bill passed in April 2019 officially recognized the Ainu of Hokkaido as an indigenous people of Japan.[27]

According to the Asahi Shimbun, the Ainu will participate in the opening ceremony of the Olympic games 2020 in Japan.[28] The space will open on April 24, 2020, prior to the Tokyo Olympic and Paralympic Games scheduled in the same year, in Shiraoi, Hokkaido. The park will serve as base for the protection and promotion of Ainu people, culture and language.[29]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ainu_people





	

		
			
		

		
	
By Unknown - [1], taken from the book "Ainu: Spirit of a Northern People " ISBN: 0967342902., Public Domain, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=1221269


----------



## noirua (25 August 2019)

Conspiracy, involvement or what:
http://www.abc.net.au/am/content/2005/s1300651.htm

*Bill Clinton pardon controversy*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Clinton_pardon_controversy
While most presidents grant pardons throughout their terms, Clinton chose to make nearly a third of them on January 20, 2001, his last day in office. This came to be known as Pardongate.[2] While Clinton pardoned a large number (450)[3] of people compared with his immediate one-term predecessor Republican George H. W. Bush, who pardoned only 75, the number of people pardoned by Clinton was comparable to that pardoned by two-term Republican Ronald Reagan and one-term Democrat Jimmy Carter, who pardoned 393 and 534 respectively.[4]

Marc Rich: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marc_Rich




*Marc Rich* (born *Marcell David Reich*; December 18, 1934 – June 26, 2013) was an international commodities trader, hedge fund manager, financier and businessman.[2] He founded the commodities company Glencore, and was later indicted in the United States on federal charges of tax evasion and making oil deals with Iran during the Iran hostage crisis. He was in Switzerland at the time of the indictment and never returned to the United States.[3] He received a widely criticised presidential pardon from U.S. President Bill Clinton on January 20, 2001, Clinton's last day in office.[4]

He cornered the market in mercury, aluminium and silver. He bust sanctions to sell oil to the world's most notorious states. He was one of the FBI's most wanted men. But was winning a controversial pardon Marc Rich's smartest coup?
That's a question the US attorney's office in New York would also like an answer to. For years, Rich's name appeared alongside the likes of Osama bin Laden on the FBI's Most Wanted Fugitives list. Then in the early hours of 20 January, after an extraordinary lobbying campaign involving former White House counsel Jack Quinn, the US Deputy Attorney General Eric Holder, Rich's ex-wife Denise and a last-minute phone call from Israeli former prime minister Ehud Barak, Clinton ignored the misgivings of his law enforcement officials and granted the pardon.
https://www.theguardian.com/theobserver/2001/may/13/features.magazine37

The Canton of ZUG from where Marc Rich centred his empire. : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zug

*FBI Abruptly Releases New Documents in Marc Rich Pardon Case — Why?*
https://forward.com/news/breaking-n...s-new-documents-in-marc-rich-pardon-case-why/
It was widely reported at the time that federal prosecutors launched a grand jury investigation into whether Rich’s ex-wife, Denise, procured the pardon by making donations to Democratic Party accounts and the Clinton Foundation.
There was also speculation that Bill Clinton pardoned Rich, a major pro-Israel donor, as a nod to Israeli premier Benjamin Netanyahu.


----------



## noirua (28 August 2019)

... in the 19th century that Heroin was marketed to cure morphine addiction. Morphine was marketed to cure opium addiction.
https://www.forbes.com/sites/carmen...roins-curious-chemistry-history/#5fbc6d87157c
https://www.therecoveryvillage.com/heroin-addiction/heroin-facts-history/#gref


----------



## noirua (30 August 2019)

Natural chemicals called sterols, which you get from plant foods, help your body absorb less cholesterol. Now, many foods from granola bars and yogurt to orange juice are fortified with plant sterols, which can help reduce cholesterol levels by 6% to 15%. Just check the label to make sure you're not getting too many calories.


----------



## bi-polar (31 August 2019)

Noirua's next post will be his 9,347th. Followed by 9,348th.


----------



## noirua (7 September 2019)

... that burglars nearly always raid bedrooms first. The largest room is their main target.


----------



## SirRumpole (7 September 2019)

noirua said:


> ... that burglars nearly always raid bedrooms first. The largest room is their main target.




Source of that info ?

I would have thought they would go for tvs, computers, dvd/blueRay players first.


----------



## bi-polar (7 September 2019)

gold 2,199.85  +0.54


----------



## noirua (10 September 2019)




----------



## bi-polar (11 September 2019)

"Deaths from drinking toxic bootleg alcohol in Indonesia have exceeded 100 this month, police said Wednesday as they vowed a “scorched earth” crackdown on the makers and distributors of black-market liquor." The 24% methanol fuels drivers of diesel and petrol vehicles and police crack down on speed .


----------



## noirua (2 October 2019)

Ginger
People take this to try to ease nausea brought on by surgery, chemotherapy, or motion sickness. And sometimes it's used to treat arthritis or other joint pain. But ginger may cause problems with blood clotting, heart rhythms, blood pressure, and blood sugar levels. Check with your doctor before taking this if you are on blood thinners or have diabetes.


----------



## IFocus (3 October 2019)

Not bad to stem sea sickness too


----------



## sptrawler (3 October 2019)

basilio said:


> *How to start your own public library from the tip....*
> (I wonder how the business plan was received ??*)
> *



The story isn't so strange, our local libraries here in W.A were getting rid of books over three years old, also all the shelving got chucked out.
We are living in strange times, forced change, that will no doubt have to be undone at a later date.


----------



## noirua (4 October 2019)

*Eating bogies is good for teeth and overall health, scientists conclude *
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science...ood-teeth-overall-health-scientists-conclude/
Scientists at a number of universities including Harvard and the University of Saskatchewan and say parents should not discourage their children from picking their noses because they contain 'a rich reservoir of good bacteria.'

Austrian lung specialist Professor Friedrich Bischinger, who also contributed to the study, said research show people who pick their noses are healthy, happier and probably better in tune with their bodies.

"And when this mixture arrives in the intestines it works just like a medicine."


----------



## noirua (5 October 2019)

The Princess Royal, Princess Anne, was once again the hardest working royal last year, working 180 days of the year, more than any other member of the family. Anne – the Queen's only daughter – also came out on top in 2017, racking up 455 official appearances, with an additional 85 engagement overseas. Her grand total of 540 appearance beat those of *Prince William*, *Prince Harry* and *Duchess Kate* combined.


----------



## bi-polar (5 October 2019)

HRH Princess Fergie.


----------



## noirua (5 October 2019)

bi-polar said:


> HRH Princess Fergie.



It revealed Sarah no longer had Her Royal Highness status but she was allowed to keep the title of the Duchess of York.
https://www.express.co.uk/life-styl...-duchess-of-york-hrh-status-title-latest-news


----------



## bi-polar (5 October 2019)

I knew that. Fergie
A female who looks moderately attractive from a distance, but upon further inspection resembles a man


----------



## noirua (7 October 2019)

More specifically, angiotensin-converting enzyme (ACE) inhibitors and angiotensin II receptor blockers (ARBs). ACE inhibitors include drugs like lisinopril, ramipril, enalapril and captopril, while some examples of ARBs are losartan, valsartan, candesartan and telmisartan. These meds, which are used to treat high blood pressure and heart disease, make blood vessels relax and dilate, decrease the heart’s workload and improve circulation.

“These drugs have the tendency to increase potassium retention by the body, and elevated potassium concentration in the blood increases the risk for developing irregular heartbeats,” explains Chan. People taking ACE inhibitors or ARBs should limit their intake of high-potassium foods like bananas, oranges, avocados, tomatoes, white and sweet potatoes and dried fruits — especially apricots.

On the other hand, natural licorice root contains a compound called glycyrrhizin, which can decrease potassium levels and throw off heart rhythms. “Bottom line, too much or too little potassium in the blood can cause dangerous and life-threatening cardiac side effects,” says Cimperman. Black licorice candy, licorice tea, and, of course, licorice root should be avoided while taking these drugs. And stay away from salt substitutes. Many have simply replaced the sodium with potassium.
https://medshadow.org/4-foods-can-mess-meds/


----------



## noirua (9 October 2019)

A Tank Silencer:


----------



## Value Collector (9 October 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> I would have thought they would go for tvs, computers, dvd/blueRay players first.




No those things are to bulky and have low resale value.

They want things that are easy to carry with higher resale, eg jewelry, phones, cash.


----------



## Value Collector (9 October 2019)

noirua said:


> A Tank Silencer:




That’s not a Tank, that’s a self propelled howitzer, eg artillery.


----------



## noirua (10 October 2019)

Many film fans know that Kirk Douglas is already 102 years old. However, not many are aware that his wife, Anne Buydens, has already reached the century mark as well just this April 2019. In interviews, Douglas has said Anne is his soul mate. We believe him since they’ve been married for 65 years already.


----------



## SirRumpole (10 October 2019)

noirua said:


> Many film fans know that Kirk Douglas is already 102 years old. However, not many are aware that his wife, Anne Buydens, has already reached the century mark as well just this April 2019. In interviews, Douglas has said Anne is his soul mate. We believe him since they’ve been married for 65 years already.




A great double act , well done !

Considering Hollywood is the world leader in marriage breakdowns, that's a pretty good effort.


----------



## Knobby22 (10 October 2019)

noirua said:


> Many film fans know that Kirk Douglas is already 102 years old. However, not many are aware that his wife, Anne Buydens, has already reached the century mark as well just this April 2019. In interviews, Douglas has said Anne is his soul mate. We believe him since they’ve been married for 65 years already.



I heard they were going to divorce but decided to wait until the children died.
[emoji57]


----------



## bi-polar (10 October 2019)

The all-time verified record holder for the world's oldest tortoise, according to Guinness World Records, is Tu'i Malila, who died in Tonga in 1965 at the age of 189 , known as "old movie".


----------



## noirua (16 October 2019)

Cecil Rhodes is often lambasted for his diamond trading and railway that sought to bring in white settlers along the tracks. However he left much in his will to the people of South Africa. He was reported at his death to be the richest person in the world.

Rhodes's final will[72] left a large area of land on the slopes of Table Mountain to the South African nation. Part of this estate became the upper campus of the University of Cape Town, another part became the Kirstenbosch National Botanical Garden, while much was spared from development and is now an important conservation area.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cecil_Rhodes
https://archive.org/details/lastwilltestamen00rhodiala/page/n6


----------



## noirua (30 November 2019)

*Liberal Party want to burnish their green credentials by planting trees?*

*Australia spends billions planting trees – then wipes out carbon gains by bulldozing them*
*https://www.theguardian.com/environ...hen-wipes-out-carbon-gains-by-bulldozing-them*


----------



## noirua (1 December 2019)

...Meteorological summer starts in Australia on 1st December: The same day as meteorological winter starts in the UK.


----------



## noirua (6 December 2019)

Low B6 may play a role in your chances of having cancer. Researchers don’t know exactly why. But studies have linked a lack of B6 to stomach and esophageal cancers. A lack of the vitamin also may make you more likely to get cancers driven by steroid hormones, such as breast and prostate cancers.
https://www.webmd.com/vitamins-and-supplements/ss/slideshow-vitamins-vitamin-b6-deficiency?ecd=wnl_spr_120519&ctr=wnl-spr-120519_nsl-LeadModule_cta&mb=rdkRubj8zXFn4Y9Sa6bseuHnVev1imbCexA6bcodQzU=

Vitamin B6 is found in a wide variety of foods [1,3,4]. The richest sources of vitamin B6 include fish, beef liver and other organ meats, potatoes and other starchy vegetables, and fruit (other than citrus). In the United States, adults obtain most of their dietary vitamin B6 from fortified cereals, beef, poultry, starchy vegetables, and some non-citrus fruits [1,3,5]. About 75% of vitamin B6 from a mixed diet is bioavailable [1].
https://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/VitaminB6-HealthProfessional/


----------



## noirua (3 January 2020)

If you have a bottle of champagne that has recently gone flat, drop a raisin in it. The carbon dioxide left in the bottle will cling to all the grooves in the raisin and release back into the liquid, making it bubbly again.


----------



## noirua (8 January 2020)

Earwax is made of an oily substance called sebum and dead skin cells. It also mixes with loose ear hairs.


----------



## noirua (9 January 2020)

Do you know what a mahl stick is?


----------



## noirua (15 January 2020)

*EXCLUSIVE - The 'moneybox junction' earning grasping council £1.9 MILLION  A$3.6 million a year: Camera catches twice as many drivers in month after rat run road shut*
https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/uknews/exclusive-the-moneybox-junction-earning-grasping-council-£19-million-a-year-camera-catches-twice-as-many-drivers-in-month-after-rat-run-road-shut/ar-BBYWheV?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## noirua (15 January 2020)

Coffee and tea may help against
*Parkinson’s Disease*

...which attacks the nerve cells in your brain and makes it hard for you to move. Some studies suggest that caffeine can ease early symptoms of Parkinson’s, while others show that drinking coffee and tea might help protect your brain from it in the first place.
https://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/...=rdkRubj8zXFn4Y9Sa6bseuHnVev1imbCexA6bcodQzU=


----------



## noirua (26 January 2020)

...that the country Belize was formerly British Honduras. If you own 10% or more of a company you pay no tax.


----------



## noirua (31 January 2020)

*Confucius* is probably the most well-known Chinese philosopher to whom many proverbs are attributed.
*Confucius* (/kənˈfjuːʃəs/ _kən-FEW-shəs_;[1] 551–479 BC)[2][3] was a Chinese philosopher and politician of the Spring, summer, and Autumn period.




Tomb of Confucius in Kong Lin cemetery, Qufu, Shandong Province
Photograph of the tomb of Confucius in Qufu, Shandong Province, China. Picture taken on April 21 2005 by Rolf Müller. {{GFDL}} Rolfmueller from en: wikipedia [[Category:History
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confucius


----------



## noirua (1 February 2020)




----------



## noirua (3 February 2020)

My own method with a stump is to make sure it is at seat height. Smooth it off and bingo, no need to buy garden or backyard seats or indeed tables.


----------



## noirua (8 February 2020)

Braunau am Inn, Austria; this was the place Adolph Hitler was born.





A stone plaque outside Hitler's birthplace honours the victims of fascism
	

		
			
		

		
	





The *Hitler birthplace memorial stone*, a memorial to victims of the Nazis, is placed in front of Salzburger Vorstadt 15, Braunau am Inn, Upper Austria, the building where Adolf Hitler was born in 1889.


----------



## Tink (14 February 2020)

The *Victims of Communism Memorial* is a memorial in Washington, D.C. located at the intersection of Massachusetts and New Jersey Avenues and G Street, NW, two blocks from Union Station and within view of the U.S. Capitol.[1]

The memorial is dedicated "to the more than one hundred million victims of communism". The Victims of Communism Memorial Foundation says the purpose of the memorial is to ensure "that the history of communist tyranny will be taught to future generations."[2]

The Victims of Communism Memorial was dedicated by President George W. Bush on June 12, 2007,[3] the 20th anniversary of President Ronald Reagan's "tear down this wall" speech in front of the Berlin Wall.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victims_of_Communism_Memorial


----------



## noirua (18 February 2020)

Did you know that Indonesia is predicted to be the world's 5th largest economy by 2030: https://www.aseanbriefing.com/news/indonesia-australia-ratify-ia-cepa-agreement/


----------



## IFocus (18 February 2020)

noirua said:


> Did you know that Indonesia is predicted to be the world's 5th largest economy by 2030: https://www.aseanbriefing.com/news/indonesia-australia-ratify-ia-cepa-agreement/




Yes and its bit mind boggling each time I go there to see the progress each year, they would likely have reached it all ready but corruption through all levels is the biggest (I believe) impediment.

Its something they all know about but its so embedded in the culture will take generations to  reduce if at all.


----------



## basilio (20 February 2020)

You all knew this of course.. so this is just a confirmation.

* Beer goggles: the truth about alcohol and romantic judgment *
Are we really less fussy about who we fancy after a drink? New research suggests so

Thu 20 Feb 2020 00.56 AEDT   Last modified on Thu 20 Feb 2020 02.13 AEDT

Shares
71
* Comments*
 123 



Raise a glass … a highly scientific experiment into beer goggles. Photograph: Scott Halleran/Getty Images
*Name:* Beer goggles.

*Age:* As old as beer itself.

*Appearance: *Scientifically validated.

*I love you.* No you don’t.

*Yes, I do. I’ve loved you all these years. You’re so sexy.* You’re drunk.

*That doesn’t change anything.* Yes it does. It means you’ve got your beer goggles on.

*That’s not really a thing.* Yes it is. Scientists have tested it and everything. They discovered that, when you are drunk, you become much less fussy about the sort of face that distracts you.

https://www.theguardian.com/food/sh...the-truth-about-alcohol-and-romantic-judgment


----------



## noirua (23 February 2020)

You have successfully trained your dog to lie down. However, have you trained your horse to do the same:


----------



## noirua (2 March 2020)

Caulking is the right thing to do:
https://www.familyhandyman.com/plumbing/why-you-should-caulk-your-toilet-to-the-floor/


----------



## noirua (22 March 2020)

People are 2.8 times more likely to have an accident if they're talking on the phone and 23 times more likely to crash if they look at their handset.


----------



## noirua (15 April 2020)

...

frogs don't usually swallow water (they absorb most of the moisture they need through their skin)


----------



## noirua (8 May 2020)

'Unwanted pups'

PUP or PUPs is a term used to describe unwanted programs such as Trojans, spyware and adware, along with other malware which may compromise your privacy. Some antivirus and PC security software packages, like McAfee VirusScan, will scan for and protect your system against PUPs. The term PUP was first used by persons at McAfee's Avert research lab to avoid any legal issues that may arise from calling these types of applications "spyware".


----------



## noirua (10 May 2020)

About one quarter of children in United States live with a single parent. The highest in the world.
https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-ta...other-countries-to-live-with-just-one-parent/

While U.S. children are more likely than children elsewhere to live in single-parent households, they’re much less likely to live in extended families. In the U.S., 8% of children live with relatives such as aunts and grandparents, compared with 38% of children globally.


----------



## noirua (16 May 2020)

As of now, there are 13,894 *Bitcoin* millionaires, or addresses containing more than $1 million worth of *Bitcoin*.18 Feb 2020


----------



## noirua (22 June 2020)

Did you know this song was written by a slave trader: Amazing Grace was written by a former slave trader John Newton..

Once sailing a ship full of slaves from Africa his ship was hit by a fierce storm... Newton feared for his life and got down on his knees and begged the good Lord to spare his life..He promised the Lord that if he would only spare his life he would change his ways a stop trading slaves..

The storm calmed down and Newton wrote the song Amazing Grace, full of sorrow and love and hope that he would be forgiving of his sins.


John Newton
British sailor, slaver, Anglican clergyman and prominent abolitionist
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Newton


----------



## qldfrog (22 June 2020)

noirua said:


> About one quarter of children in United States live with a single parent. The highest in the world.
> https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-ta...other-countries-to-live-with-just-one-parent/
> 
> While U.S. children are more likely than children elsewhere to live in single-parent households, they’re much less likely to live in extended families. In the U.S., 8% of children live with relatives such as aunts and grandparents, compared with 38% of children globally.



The stat power of 1.5 billions Chineses where kids are sent to live with the grandparents


----------



## noirua (15 July 2020)

Did you know that Death valley, Eastern California in United States reached 128degF - 53.33degC on Monday. All-time recorded record is 56.7degC back in 1913.
https://www.wsls.com/weather/2020/0...park-sees-near-record-heat-this-past-weekend/


----------



## noirua (10 September 2020)

*Experts claim the asteroid called '16 Psyche' is made up entirely of nickel and metallic iron with a solid gold core. The estimated value of the asteroid can be close to $10,000 quadrillion.*
*




*


----------



## noirua (15 September 2020)

1901: US president William McKinley died in Buffalo, eight days after being shot by an anarchist. He was succeeded by Theodore Roosevelt.








						William McKinley - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






25th President of the United States


----------



## noirua (16 September 2020)

Textured Hob Nails for Boots.


----------



## ghoool (17 September 2020)

Adolph Hitler received over 1,000 fan mail letters a month and many came from besotted women, declaring their love.


----------



## ghoool (18 September 2020)

Hey guys! This thread looks a really thrilling theme. I have learned a lot of interesting things. So I am adding this topic to my favorites list. It is good that many users are adding interesting facts from various spheres of life. I am from the US worldpostalcode.com/united-states/washington/seattle, and I believe we all can improve our knowledge with things like that.


----------



## noirua (19 September 2020)

*Crime Stats: compare key data on Australia & United Kingdom*








						Australia vs United Kingdom: Crime Facts and Stats
					

Intentional homicide rate, Murder rate per million people, Crime levels, Opiates use, Murder rate and 63 More Interesting Facts and Stats



					www.nationmaster.com
				




*Crime Stats: compare key data on Australia & United States*








						Australia vs United States: Crime Facts and Stats
					

Intentional homicide rate, Crime levels, Rape rate, Murder rate per million people, Murder rate and 78 More Interesting Facts and Stats



					www.nationmaster.com
				




*Crime Stats: compare key data on Australia & New Zealand*








						Australia vs New Zealand: Crime Facts and Stats
					

Murder rate, Rape rate, Crime levels, Murder rate per million people, Intentional homicide rate and 101 More Interesting Facts and Stats



					www.nationmaster.com
				




*Crime Stats: compare key data on Europe & United States*








						Europe vs United States: Crime Facts and Stats
					

Total crimes per 1000, WHO, Per capita, Total crimes, Prisoners and 3 More Interesting Facts and Stats



					www.nationmaster.com
				




*Crime Stats: compare key data on Australia & Europe*








						Australia vs Europe: Crime Facts and Stats
					

Per capita, Prisoners, Prisoners per 1000, WHO



					www.nationmaster.com
				




*Crime Stats: compare key data on China & United States*








						China vs United States: Crime Facts and Stats
					

Crime levels, Murder rate, Murder rate per million people, Guns per 100 residents, Intentional homicide rate and 53 More Interesting Facts and Stats



					www.nationmaster.com
				




*Crime Stats: compare key data on Australia & China*








						Australia vs China: Crime Facts and Stats
					

Intentional homicide rate, Crime levels, Murder rate per million people, Murder rate, Guns per 100 residents and 44 More Interesting Facts and Stats



					www.nationmaster.com
				




*Crime Stats: compare key data on United Kingdom & United States*








						United Kingdom vs United States: Crime Facts and Stats
					

Crime levels, Murder rate, Murder rate per million people, Total crimes, Intentional homicide rate and 62 More Interesting Facts and Stats



					www.nationmaster.com
				




Crime in all 50 states in America during 2018.

There were more than 1.2 million incidents of rape, robbery, aggravated assault, and murder reported in the United States in 2018 – a 3% decline from the previous year.
The decrease in violent crime represents the continuation of a long-term trend. The U.S. violent crime rate stands at 381 incidents per 100,000 people, down from a high of 758 per 100,000 in 1991.








						Dangerous states: Which states have the highest rates of violent crime and most murders?
					

Violent crimes including murder and robbery are down in the U.S. But some states are more dangerous than others,  based on 24/7 Wall St.'s ranking.



					eu.usatoday.com


----------



## noirua (21 September 2020)

_Bah humbug_ is an exclamation that conveys curmudgeonly displeasure. The phrase is most famously used by Ebenezer Scrooge, the main, curmudgeonly character [ a bad-tempered, difficult, cantankerous person] in Charles Dickens’s _A Christmas Carol_ (1843).


----------



## noirua (22 September 2020)

Irving Kahn, his sisters, and his brother were, collectively, the world's oldest living quartet of siblings.[5] Kahn himself lived to 109. His sister, Helen Reichert (1901–2011), nicknamed "Happy", died seven weeks before her 110th birthday. The youngest sibling, Peter Keane (1910–2014), died at the age of 103.[6] Kahn's other sister, Lee (1903–2005), died at the age of 101.[7] Kahn outlived his son Donald, who died suddenly on January 16, 2015 at the age of 79.[8]

Irving Kahn died on February 24, 2015, aged 109. His death was reported through a brief obituary in the _New York Times_ on February 26, 2015. No specific cause of death was given.[9]


----------



## noirua (27 September 2020)

Splash Pad -


----------



## noirua (11 October 2020)

Kalpana Chawla - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (11 October 2020)

Taking high doses of calcium (more than 1,500mg a day) could lead to stomach pain and diarrhoea.


----------



## basilio (12 October 2020)

Lennie Gwyther rode his pony, Ginger Mick, from Leongatha to Sydney in 1932 to witness the opening of the Sydney Harbour Bridge. This might not seem unusual, except that Lennie was only nine years old, and the distance travelled was over 1,000 kilometer's through bush land, over mountains and past the coast. 

Story and a half..










						Lennie Gwyther - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (13 October 2020)

Health and Cleaning Uses of Common Household Items
					

Ketchup isn’t just for fries. It can clean silver, too. Learn how to get more bang for your buck out of common household items.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## noirua (16 October 2020)

• *Peanuts aren’t actually nuts* – they’re legumes


----------



## noirua (19 October 2020)

*Bulletproof Coffee*
Some foods we think of as super-healthy? Not so much. Like "bulletproof" or "butter" coffee, which blends coffee with grass-fed butter and MCT oil, a supplement often made from coconut oil. Fans say it keeps them full longer, helps their brains stay sharp, and boosts energy. Some research does back up these benefits. But the saturated fat in coconut oil and butter can also raise your cholesterol and your risk of heart disease.


----------



## noirua (20 October 2020)

Lyme disease is an infection that is transmitted through the bite of a tick infected with a bacterium called _Borrelia burgdorferi_. Ticks typically get the bacterium by biting infected animals, like deer and mice. Most people who get tick bites do not get Lyme disease. Not all ticks are infected, and the risk for contracting the disease increases the longer the tick is attached to the body.






If you have a tick, it is important to remove it properly. Using fine-tipped tweezers, grasp the part of the tick that's closest to your skin -- you want to grab the head, not the belly. Slowly pull the tick straight out, without twisting it. Wash the bite site with soap and warm water. Throw the dead tick into the trash. Do not use a lit match, nail polish, petroleum jelly, or other topical agents in an attempt to remove a tick.






_Ixodes holocyclus_ before and after feeding










						Ixodes holocyclus - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 October 2020)

Before the Civil War in the US, people generally spoke of _the Union_; In his first inaugural address, Abraham Lincoln used *Union *twenty times and *nation *not at all. By the time of the Gettysburg address in 1863, there are five mentions in it of *nation *and not one of *union.*


----------



## noirua (21 October 2020)

Back in 2011, a physicist at the University of Sydney went viral after he placed a grape in the microwave and filmed the fiery aftermath. And oddly enough, scientists couldn't explain the phenomenon until quite recently. A March 2019 study published in _Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences _reported that the fruity fireball occurs as a result of the loose electrons and ions that cluster to form plasma when grapes get hot.


----------



## noirua (25 October 2020)

If wine stains your clothes, soak them in a mix of half a teaspoon of liquid dishwashing soap, one tablespoon of white vinegar, and a quart of lukewarm water for 15 minutes. After that, dip the clothes in rubbing alcohol. Lightly rub from the center to the outer edges of the stain. Then soak for 30 more minutes in a quart of warm water with a tablespoon of a cleaning product with enzymes.


----------



## noirua (25 October 2020)

If wine gets in your carpet, mix a teaspoon of mild, bleach-free detergent with a cup of lukewarm water. Blot the stain with a cloth or sponge. Then, mix 1/3 cup of white vinegar with 2/3 cup of water and blot the stain again. To finish, hit the affected again with the first mixture, then blot the area once more with clean water.


----------



## noirua (26 October 2020)

*London Has Fallen | Financial Collapse*

24 October 2020


----------



## bellenuit (27 October 2020)

I was watching this at a building site today, but can't figure out what it does. It seems to dig down a few feet into the ground (until it is completely below ground level), but doesn't bring up much earth (but when it comes up it is often dripping watery cement). It doesn't look like an efficient tool for digging up earth compared to a normal digger. However, it can be in the one spot working for hours at a time. When I took the photo it was working in that rectangular hole bounded by a concrete surround partially off the picture on the bottom left (the area of the hole bounded by the concrete was slightly bigger than the jaws of the device and the hole was filled with water prior to the device being lowered into it). I have also seen it used in just normal holes of the same surface 
size tat didn't have a concrete surround. Any ideas?


----------



## spooly74 (27 October 2020)

bellenuit said:


> I was watching this at a building site today, but can't figure out what it does. It seems to dig down a few feet into the ground (until it is completely below ground level), but doesn't bring up much earth (but when it comes up it is often dripping watery cement). It doesn't look like an efficient tool for digging up earth compared to a normal digger. However, it can be in the one spot working for hours at a time. When I took the photo it was working in that rectangular hole bounded by a concrete surround partially off the picture on the bottom left (the area of the hole bounded by the concrete was slightly bigger than the jaws of the device and the hole was filled with water prior to the device being lowered into it). I have also seen it used in just normal holes of the same surface
> size tat didn't have a concrete surround. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 113797



That’s a Clam Bucket.
Looks like this one is for backfilling/digging behind a wall/trench deep at a narrow width.
Probably a slurry wall.


----------



## noirua (30 October 2020)




----------



## noirua (1 November 2020)

If you're feeling a bit on the short side, measure yourself when you first wake up. According to Jamaica Hospital Medical Center, This phenomenon may be due to gravity compressing cartilage in our spine and in other parts of our bodies, such as our knees when we stand up or sit down throughout the day. "While we are lying down in a resting position, the spine is said to "spread out" or decompress, so when we wake in the morning we are taller after lying in bed all night."


----------



## noirua (1 November 2020)




----------



## noirua (13 November 2020)

...how to paint a Rolls Royce and more:


----------



## noirua (14 November 2020)

What was England called before it was England?








						What was the "original" name of the Kingdom of England?
					

Barry Blatt's answer: Orginally Answered: What was England called before it was called England?  How far back do you want to go?  Immediately preceding ‘England’ as in the Kingdom founded and ruled by Athelstan from 927 the territory now called England was divided into Wessex and the various bits...




					qr.ae


----------



## noirua (18 November 2020)

AUSTRALIA
 Showing the number of male and female deaths contributing to the top 5 causes. 

The leading cause of death for males was coronary heart disease, accounting for 10,269 (13%) deaths. 

Dementia including Alzheimer disease was the leading cause of death for females, accounting for 8,973 (12%) deaths, followed by coronary heart disease (7,264; 10% of deaths). 

Cerebrovascular disease (which includes stroke), lung cancer and chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD) make up the top 5 leading underlying causes of death in Australia in 2018 for males and females of all ages combined.


----------



## noirua (20 November 2020)

A Visual Guide to Multiple Sclerosis
					

Learn more from this WebMD slideshow about multiple sclerosis, MS -- its cause, symptoms, diagnosis, treatment, and other facts.




					www.webmd.com
				




The roots of MS remain mysterious, but doctors see some surprising trends. It's most common in regions far from the equator, including Scandinavia and other parts of Northern Europe. These areas get less sunlight, so some researchers believe that vitamin D (the "sunshine vitamin") may be involved. Research suggests a possible link between vitamin D deficiency and autoimmune disorders, but studies are ongoing. Genetics appear to play a role, as well.


----------



## macca (20 November 2020)

noirua said:


> A Visual Guide to Multiple Sclerosis
> 
> 
> Learn more from this WebMD slideshow about multiple sclerosis, MS -- its cause, symptoms, diagnosis, treatment, and other facts.
> ...




Vitamin D is a very common deficiency, Covid and the Flu respond very well to supplements of it if sick.

A family member plays golf 3 days a week, slip slop slap every time = Vitamin D deficiency, Doctor has them on supplements of D


----------



## noirua (21 November 2020)

A Hot Toddy...
This adult drink is an age-old nighttime cold remedy. Since you won't want to drink black tea and all that caffeine before bed, make a cup of hot herbal tea. Add a teaspoon of honey, a small shot of whiskey or bourbon, and a squeeze of lemon. This mixture may ease congestion, soothe your throat, alleviate your cough, and help you sleep. Don’t drink alcohol if you take any medications without clearing it with your doctor first.  And limit yourself to one -- too much alcohol can interfere with your sleep.


----------



## noirua (22 November 2020)

Healthy Bladder - Bladder & Bowel Community
					

There are a number of things that you can do to try and maintain a healthy bladder, including healthy fluid intake, avoiding constipation and pelvic floor exercises.




					www.bladderandbowel.org
				












						How Much Urine Can a Healthy Bladder Hold?
					

It's kind of a lot.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## noirua (27 November 2020)

It can take around 20 minutes for your stomach to tell your brain it’s full. If you’ve already eaten too much in the first 10 minutes, you haven’t given your brain the chance to figure it out. Half an hour later, you’re sure to feel uncomfortable from too much food. Slow down and you may find that not only do you eat fewer calories, but you also feel more satisfied.


----------



## noirua (27 November 2020)

Most wipes can do both. But lots of dirt and grime can make it hard for disinfectants to do their job. That’s why you should always clean a really dirty surface first. You can do that with soapy water or another household cleaner.


----------



## noirua (28 November 2020)

*Red Dari* is a cereal and a valuable source of carbohydrate particularly popular with Jays, Doves & pigeons. *Dari* is also known as Milo and is also popular with fisherman.















						Thespesia populnea - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



*Dari* (دری, _Darī_, [dæˈɾiː]) or *Dari Persian* (فارسی دری, _Fārsī-ye Darī_, [fɒːɾsije dæˈɾiː]) or synonymously *Farsi* (فارسی, _Fārsī_, [fɒːɾsiː]), is a political term referring to all the varieties of the Persian language spoken in Afghanistan. Dari is the term officially recognized and promoted since 1964 by the Afghan government for the Persian language, hence, it is also known as *Afghan Persian* in many Western sources. This has resulted in a naming dispute. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dari


----------



## noirua (29 November 2020)

The guillotine remained France’s state method of capital punishment well into the late 20th century. Convicted murderer Hamida Djandoubi became the last person to meet his end by the “National Razor” after he was executed by the guillotine in 1977. Still, the machine’s 189-year reign only officially came to an end in September 1981, when France abolished capital punishment.
“Then-President Valéry Giscard d'Estaing, who had voiced his "loathing for the death penalty" before he was elected to office, flatly turned down Djandoubi's appeal for clemency and chose to let "Justice run its course", as he did on two previous instances (Christian Ranucci, , executed on July 28, 1976 and Jérôme Carrein,
, executed on June 23, 1977).“


----------



## noirua (6 December 2020)

If you have a latex allergy, you could have a reaction to bananas too. That's because bananas and latex have similar proteins. Symptoms can be mild like an itchy mouth or more severe with hives, wheezing, or even a collapsed throat. You will likely feel symptoms seconds to minutes after eating a banana. If you have had a reaction to bananas in the past, you should avoid the fruit and be careful to make sure they aren't in salads or baked goods.


----------



## noirua (6 December 2020)

__





						The History Press | 12 little-known facts about Catherine of Aragon
					

Fascinating facts about King Henry VIII's first wife, Catherine of Aragon




					www.thehistorypress.co.uk


----------



## noirua (27 December 2020)

*Saint Barthélemy* (French pronunciation: [sɛ̃ baʁtelemi]), officially the French: _Collectivité territoriale de Saint-Barthélemy_,[4] is an overseas collectivity of France[5] in the Caribbean. Often abbreviated to _St-Barth_ in French, and *St. Barths* or *St. Barts* in English,[6] the island lies about 35 kilometres (22 mi) south-east of the Caribbean island Saint Martin and north-east of the Dutch islands of Saba, Sint Eustatius, and the independent country of Saint Kitts and Nevis.


----------



## noirua (28 December 2020)

What to Know Before You Take Herbal Supplements
					

Not all herbs and supplements are safe, especially if you have certain medical conditions or take some drugs. Find out which ones you may need to skip with the help of this WebMD slideshow.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## macca (29 December 2020)

noirua said:


> What to Know Before You Take Herbal Supplements
> 
> 
> Not all herbs and supplements are safe, especially if you have certain medical conditions or take some drugs. Find out which ones you may need to skip with the help of this WebMD slideshow.
> ...




On one hand the medical profession will tell you that supplements don't work, then another part of the medical profession tell you they do work so you should be careful.

In the meantime they happily dispense pills that have killed millions over the years, opioids spring to mind.

We get a packet of pills and they even give you piece of paper to tell you that these pills have side effects but hopefully the side effects don't kill you


----------



## noirua (2 January 2021)

Burns - Causes and Treatments
					

How do you know whether a burn needs medical care? Learn about the types of burns, their causes, and when you should get help.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## noirua (3 January 2021)

The people of Okinawa, Japan, once lived longer than any other group on Earth. The region's traditional diet is why. It's high in green and yellow vegetables and low in calories. Plus, some Okinawans made a habit of eating only 80% of the food on their plate. Younger generations have dropped the old ways and aren't living as long.


----------



## noirua (11 January 2021)

__





						Amazing Uses for Salt You Never Realized - HealthyGem
					





					www.healthygem.com


----------



## noirua (13 January 2021)

Raw meat or poultry may carry harmful bacteria like salmonella. If you like to stuff and truss a raw turkey on a cutting board, use one made of nonporous materials like glass, ceramic, or marble. If you use a wooden cutting board, go for bamboo. It’s harder and more resistant to bacteria than other types of wood.


----------



## wayneL (13 January 2021)

noirua said:


> Burns - Causes and Treatments
> 
> 
> How do you know whether a burn needs medical care? Learn about the types of burns, their causes, and when you should get help.
> ...



Interesting because I burn myself all the time in my job, quite often third-degree burns on small areas... Second degree at least once a week.

I'm so used to it I just ignore it and crack on.


----------



## noirua (16 January 2021)

This dwarf planet Hauema is about the same size as Pluto, orbits the sun beyond Neptune; has rings similar to Jupiter; and is potato shaped.


----------



## noirua (16 January 2021)

Mofra said:


> It is impossible to lick your elbow.
> 
> The word "gullible" is not in the dictionary



There was a man who had his arm amputated and for macabre fun licked his elbow


----------



## noirua (23 January 2021)

A feature in Web *browsers* that allows the user to move around a Web page and highlight selections with the keyboard rather than a mouse. Users unaccustomed to a laptop touchpad often find *caret browsing* easier to use for selecting text. The *caret* is the name of the vertical "|" text cursor.

To *disable caret browsing* on a specific tab or window, press "F7." To *disable* the feature for all tabs and windows, click "Tools," select "Internet Options," clear the "Enable *Caret Browsing* for New Windows and Tabs" check box and click "OK." Any windows and tabs you already had open will still have *caret browsing*


----------



## noirua (24 January 2021)

Switzerland was neutral in World War II but was still armed to the teeth. When Germany invaded neutral Belgium in WWI to attack France from a better position, the Swiss got very scared (rightly so). They made a plan called “The National Redoubt”, essentially designed so that any enemy would look at Switzerland on a map and decide that it was not worth it to annex Switzerland. They started a compulsory military draft for men and were able to mobilise an army of 400,000 men in 2 days since men had to (and they still do) keep their rifles at home. It is noteworthy that these people were trained to fight in the mountainous Swiss terrain. Anti-tank guns were disguised as barns. There’s stuff like this in the entire country, especially in the Alpine Southern region. For example, in the photo shown below, the building on the left is a machine gun nest and the one on the right is an anti-tank gun. They are connected by an underground tunnel.


----------



## noirua (30 January 2021)




----------



## noirua (31 January 2021)

Social engineering is the way fraudsters manipulate people so that they hand over personal information. The aim of fraudsters is to trick people into giving them passwords, bank information and even install malicious software on your computer.


----------



## noirua (18 February 2021)

Wind Power is certainly not for countries with occasional very cold periods like Dallas, Texas. All the wind power turbines froze up.  https://www.dallasnews.com/business...-artic-freeze-is-roiling-texas-energy-market/


----------



## noirua (4 March 2021)

... that actors who need to show very tearful eyes blink their eyes rapidly to produce more tearful eyes.  Often they will use eye drops meant for 'tired eyes' to produce tears to run down their face.


----------



## noirua (7 March 2021)

Some cleaners have harsh chemicals that can cause breathing problems or trigger an allergy or asthma attack. Read labels carefully and stay away from ones that have volatile organic compounds (VOCs), fragrances, or flammable ingredients. You can make your own cleaners with plain soap and water, vinegar, or baking soda.


----------



## noirua (16 March 2021)

Parents have a greater chance of getting heart disease, and the odds go up slightly with each child. Because that's true for both sexes, biology probably isn't behind it. 








						Surprising Things That Lead to Heart Disease
					

You probably know the usual heart disease causes: too many pounds, lack of exercise, eating too much fat and salt. But much stranger things can also increase the risk of heart disease.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## noirua (22 March 2021)

According to the most recent surveys of religion in America, somewhere between a fourth and a third of Americans describe themselves as “spiritual but not religious.”


----------



## noirua (26 March 2021)

Did you know that dogs and cats dislike the smell of citrus? They sure do. If you have problems with furry critters coming into your garden, citrus peels can help. Place orange peels around the perimeter of the garden and the scent should keep dogs and cats from wandering in.


----------



## noirua (11 April 2021)




----------



## noirua (15 April 2021)

...that over 1,300 babies under the age of one have died from covid-19 in Brazil since the epidemic began.


----------



## noirua (21 April 2021)

... that you may receive a call from Gujarat, India in the following series 
Mobile number codes Idea 07698440000 in Gujarat State​These will range from 07698440000 up to 07698440999


----------



## noirua (22 April 2021)

... 
Thursday 22 April marks Earth Day, and this year’s ‘Restore Our Earth’ theme focuses on natural processes, emerging green technologies, and innovative thinking that can restore the world's ecosystems.


----------



## noirua (25 April 2021)

> “We have no appetite for dealing with customers, whether taking them on as new clients or having an ongoing relationship with people, whose main business is backed by an exchange for cryptocurrencies, or otherwise transacting in cryptocurrencies as their main activity.”



*Morten Friis**, NatWest head of risk committee*


----------



## noirua (2 May 2021)

When life gives you lemons, make lemonade, say many people on the internet.


----------



## noirua (9 May 2021)

How to Stay Anonymous Online | Digital Trends
					

With regular privacy scandals, you're not the only one who wants to protect their identity online. Here's how to stay safe online no matter your tech skill.




					www.digitaltrends.com
				



If you really can’t give up Google for various reasons, you can customize it to be targeted less. Log into your Google account and choose _Privacy & Personalization_, then choose _Ad Personalization_ from the next screen. Where it says _Ad Personalization ON_, turn the toggle off. You can also go through all the brands that track you via your Google Account activity and turn them off one by one if you want to block tracking selectively.


----------



## noirua (10 May 2021)

It is a myth that you can’t be tracked while using so-called “Incognito” mode. In fact, Incognito mode mainly just deletes information on your computer and does nothing to stop Google from saving your searches, nor does it stop companies, Internet service providers, or governments from being able to track you across the Internet.


----------



## noirua (14 May 2021)

How the ‘FluBot’ spyware is getting onto Android devices​11 May 2021








						How the ‘FluBot’ spyware is getting onto Android devices – Which? Conversation
					

Have you heard of ‘Flubot’? The spyware is spreading among Android devices and could steal your passwords. Here’s how it works.




					conversation.which.co.uk
				



Information is from 'Which' UK but applicable worldwide for android devices. Person doing this appears to be resident in Perth, Australia.


----------



## noirua (22 May 2021)

Security, scramblers are hidden in something worn by MPs and others so that the many people trying to record what they say will not be able to understand what is said. This would protect them from anything said  that could be used against them. The scramblers are hidden close to the top of a pocket etc., and you can sometimes faintly make out the tiny and well hidden wires.


----------



## noirua (28 May 2021)

PJSC Gazprom is a Russian majority state-owned multinational energy corporation headquartered in the Lakhta Center in Saint Petersburg. As of 2019, with sales over US$120 billion, it sits as the largest publicly-listed natural gas company in the world and the largest company in Russia by revenue. Wikipedia


----------



## noirua (30 May 2021)




----------



## noirua (1 June 2021)

Bermuda was first settled in 1609 by shipwrecked English colonists heading for Virginia. Self-governing since 1620, Bermuda is the oldest and most populous of the British overseas territories. Vacationing to the island to escape North American winters first developed in Victorian times. Tourism continues to be important to the island's economy, although international business has overtaken it in recent years. Bermuda has also developed into a highly successful offshore financial center. A referendum on independence from the UK was soundly defeated in 1995.




__





						Flag Counter » Bermuda
					





					s01.flagcounter.com


----------



## noirua (4 June 2021)

Open banking is a financial services term as part of financial technology that refers to: The use of open APIs that enable third-party developers to build applications and services around the financial institution. Greater financial transparency options for account holders ranging from open data to private data. Wikipedia


----------



## noirua (5 June 2021)

What is the cruelest thing you have heard about WW2?
					

Daniel Kaplan's answer: Some people point to “The Holocaust” and think that was the cruelest part of World War 2. As a Jew, I am biased in that direction as well, but I have to admit… there was worse.  I’m going to include a pic to help our more sensitive readers. If you don’t want to see some of...




					qr.ae
				




Under NO circumstances should you click on this link if you are of a nervous disposition. 'Quora' is an American website for International bloggers.


----------



## noirua (7 June 2021)

Why did Great Britain recognize the independence of the U.S. in 1783 after the American Revolutionary War?
					

Wes Frank's answer: They lacked the option of not doing so.  The war had been going on for eight years, draining the treasury. France, Spain, and the Netherlands had already joined the war. The situation wasn’t improving. The old ministries had been discredited and the opposition in Parliament wa...




					qr.ae


----------



## noirua (9 June 2021)

2 years ago this baby suffered 2nd degree burns over 30% of his body from being accidentally sprayed with a garden hose and firefighters have issued a fresh warning recently.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Hoping to prevent this type of accident from happening again, the fire department warned:




	

		
			
		

		
	
 ‘’A garden hose exposed to direct sunlight during summer can heat the water inside the hose (not flowing) to 130-140 degrees Fahrenheit which can cause burns especially to children & animals.

Formula(130*°F* − 32) × 5/9 = 54.444*°C*






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Let the water flow a few minutes to cool before spraying on people or animals"
It’s not something people would immediately think of but in unusually hot weather, it’s worth sharing.


----------



## noirua (10 June 2021)

__





						Mixcloud
					






					www.mixcloud.com


----------



## noirua (10 June 2021)

Is it safe to give your debit card details over the phone?
					

The rise of the Internet has allowed millions of people around the world to purchase the goods they want quickly and easily but in certain cases purchasers still need to provide payment data over the phone. This is where critical questions arise – is it safe to give cvv number over the phone...




					www.mypos.eu


----------



## noirua (13 June 2021)

The True Story Of The Woman Who Was Jailed For Wearing Pants To Court In 1938
					

While in jail, Helen Hulick was forced to wear a denim dress.




					allthatsinteresting.com
				








__





						Helen Beebe - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (14 June 2021)

Forgotten History - One many Frenchmen and women will never forgive.








						Attack on Mers-el-Kébir - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



The *Attack on Mers-el-Kébir* (Battle of Mers-el-Kébir) on 3 July 1940, during the Second World War, was a British naval attack on French Navy ships at the naval base at Mers El Kébir, at Oran, on the coast of French Algeria. The attack was the main part of *Operation Catapult*, a British plan to neutralise or destroy French ships to prevent them from falling into German hands after the Allied defeat in the Battle of France. The British bombardment of the base killed 1,297 French servicemen, sank a battleship, and damaged five other ships, for a British loss of five aircraft shot down and two crewmen killed.[3]


----------



## noirua (14 June 2021)

Infowars Article
					

Infowars: There's a War on for your Mind!




					www.infowars.com
				




Tourney explains how the American government knowingly sent soldiers out to be attacked by Israeli forces which would ultimately be blamed on Egypt as an excuse to kick off a new war.


----------



## noirua (18 June 2021)




----------



## noirua (25 June 2021)

Did you know that there are more people alive today than have ever died!


----------



## noirua (4 July 2021)

This is a memorial to Lawrence of Arabia placed at the roadside where he had an accident from which he died 4 days later:
	

		
			
		

		
	











Lawrence on the Brough Superior SS100 that he called "George V"




__





						Dorset | T. E. Lawrence Society
					






					telsociety.org.uk
				



Colonel *Thomas Edward Lawrence* CB DSO (16 August 1888 – 19 May 1935) was a British archaeologist, army officer, diplomat, and writer, who became renowned for his role in the Arab Revolt (1916–1918) and the Sinai and Palestine Campaign (1915–1918) against the Ottoman Empire during the First World War. The breadth and variety of his activities and associations, and his ability to describe them vividly in writing, earned him international fame as *Lawrence of Arabia*, a title used for the 1962 film based on his wartime activities.


----------



## noirua (8 July 2021)

This week is 'National Map Reading Week'.


----------



## noirua (9 July 2021)

After stepping down from leadership of the NUM [National Union of Mineworkers UK,  Arthur] Scargill became active in the UK's Stalin Society[52] saying that the "ideas of Marx, Engels, Lenin and Stalin explain the real world".[53] Scargill had long criticised Poland's Solidarity trade union for its attacks upon the communist system in Poland, which Scargill saw as deformed but reformable.[54]








						Arthur Scargill - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (10 July 2021)

A forgotten virus that plagued England in 1485  to 1551 and moving to the Continent:




__





						How Did King Henry VIII ‘Self-Isolate’ From The Sweating Sickness? | HistoryExtra
					

A gruesome disease known as Sweating Sickness killed tens of thousands of people in Tudor Britain, sending King Henry VIII into a “wild panic”. Historian Tracy Borman investigates…



					www.historyextra.com
				



“This disease… is the easiest in the world to die of”, reported the French ambassador, Cardinal du Bellay, from London in June 1528. “You have a slight pain in the head and at the heart; all at once you begin to sweat. There is no need for a physician… you are taken off without languishing.”




__





						Sweating sickness - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (10 July 2021)

...that the US Army holds all the countries gold and pressure metals at West Point and Fort Knox.


----------



## noirua (11 July 2021)

Contemporaneous records used the Old Style Julian calendar and the Annunciation Style of enumerating years, recording his birth as February 11, 1731. The British Calendar (New Style) Act 1750 implemented in 1752 altered the official British dating method to the Gregorian calendar with the start of the year on January 1 (it had been March 25). These changes resulted in dates being moved forward 11 days and an advance of one year for those between January 1 and March 25. For a further explanation, see Old Style and New Style dates.[9]


----------



## noirua (16 July 2021)

This just has to be true as my left wrist has been itching all day and night?








						10 Superstitions You Might Still Believe
					

Superstitions are just silly, right? There's a good chance that you may actually believe some and practice these rituals to thwart evil. See the list.




					www.farmersalmanac.com


----------



## noirua (18 July 2021)

In Finland, they paint deers’ antlers with reflective paint to prevent cars from hitting them.


----------



## bellenuit (20 July 2021)

*Although not addressing the current heat wave conditions in the UK and Ireland directly, this article neatly explains why they are warning about heat stroke in 30 degree conditions in London, but we would regard the same as just a pleasant day here in Perth.*​​Wet bulb temperature: The crucial weather concept that actually tells us when heat becomes lethal​








						The crucial concept that actually tells us when heat becomes lethal
					

Record high temperatures aren't meaningful — it's something called "wet bulb temperature" that actually tells us when a place becomes uninhabitable




					www.salon.com
				




​


----------



## noirua (21 July 2021)

London flood alerts as heatwave brings thunderstorms on hottest day
					

The temperature reached 32.2C (89.96F) at Heathrow Airport on Tuesday afternoon




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## noirua (23 July 2021)

Drug Abuse: What to Do​*13*/14
Worried that someone you love might be abusing drugs? The best thing to do is ask directly. Keep an eye out for signs of abuse, like behavior changes or missing medicines.
Many kids assume that common household drugs or even prescription medicines are safer than street drugs because they're legal. Explain the risks. Head off problems -- and clean out your medicine cabinet. Get rid of the drugs you don't need, and keep track of the ones you do.


----------



## noirua (27 July 2021)

What is Mobile Tethering | broadbandchoices
					

All you need to know about mobile tethering. Find out what it is, why it's so useful, how to do it, and which UK mobile networks will let you tether.




					www.broadbandchoices.co.uk


----------



## noirua (31 July 2021)

__





						Martin Adolf Bormann - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Did the children who were brought up in Hitler Youth continue to believe in Nazism after the war because they had been indoctrinated when...
					

Jean-Marie Valheur's answer: The son of Hitler’s private secretary, Martin Adolf Bormann, was one of ten Nazi children, heavily indoctrinated pretty much since birth. He recalled the moment the radio announced that Hitler had committed suicide in Berlin, and that “all was now lost”.  Young Borman...




					qr.ae


----------



## noirua (11 August 2021)

*Polypropylene is generally considered safe for use*, but you should still be wary of using plastics more often than you have to. The chemicals found in plastic products are proven to contribute to some cancers. While it's nearly impossible to avoid all plastic products, you can use as little plastic as possible.


----------



## noirua (15 August 2021)

One milligram is one thousandth of a gram and one thousand micrograms. ... It is usually abbreviated as mcg or ug. *Mcg and ug are the same*.


----------



## bellenuit (15 August 2021)

When I went to school, micro was *µ *so microgram was* µg *according to International System of Units.* mcg *was just British/US I think


----------



## Knobby22 (15 August 2021)

bellenuit said:


> When I went to school, micro was *µ *so microgram was* µg *according to International System of Units.* mcg *was just British/US I think



Yes, same for me.
MCG is the Melbourne Cricket Ground.


----------



## noirua (16 August 2021)

In the metric system, *a microgram or microgramme* is a unit of mass equal to one millionth (1×10−6) of a gram. The unit symbol is μg according to the International System of Units; the recommended symbol in the United States and United Kingdom when communicating medical information is mcg.




__





						Micrograms to Uk Long Tons Converter
					

Micrograms  to Uk Long Tons (mcg to uk lt)  calculator, conversion table and how to convert



					metric-calculator.com
				



1 microgram (mcg) = 9.84207E-13 uk long ton (uk lt). Microgram (mcg) is a unit of Weight used in Metric system. Uk Long Ton (uk lt) is a unit of Weight used in Standard system. Micrograms also can be marked as *Microgrammes or µg* (alternative British English spelling in UK).


----------



## noirua (22 August 2021)

The smokiest city in America is:
No. 1: Los Angeles​*11*/19
2021’s smog capital is the Los Angeles-Long Beach metro area, home to 18.7 million people. The city’s crowded freeways definitely play a role in creating ozone levels, but LA’s famous sunny weather doesn’t help. Sunshine ramps up smog levels, aggravating symptoms for the 1.5 million residents who have some form of asthma.








						Smog Cities
					

Almost half of Americans breathe dirty air. Does your city make the list of the nation’s cleanest cities -- or the smoggiest? WebMD shows this year’s winners and losers; some of them may surprise you.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## noirua (26 August 2021)

It’s possible that the nail comes loose with a fungal infection, or eventually falls off. This is usually not a problem. The core of the infection is in the nail bed, so if the nail falls off there is a good chance that it will grow back nicely if you continue to treat the nail bed. The nail bed is the most important place to treat, which is why we normally ask to file the top of the nail twice a week. In this way the nail becomes thinner which causes the product to penetrate the nail easier, reach the nailbed and treat the core of the infection.


----------



## noirua (28 August 2021)

The greatest Commander in battle in all history is/ was:








						Scipio Africanus - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Probably the second greatest commander was:








						Bernard Montgomery - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Probably number 3 is Alexander the third , King of Macedon:








						Alexander the Great - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Of course you may think differently?


----------



## basilio (1 September 2021)

Came across this trove of interesting/useless trivia.

Are they true or just a good story? 

DID YOU KNOW ! ! !
They used to use urine to tan animal skins, so families used to all pee in a pot and; then once a
day it was taken and sold to the tannery.......if you had to do this to survive you were "Piss
Poor"

But worse than that were the really poor folk who couldn't even afford to buy a pot......they
Didn't have a pot to piss in" and were the lowest of the low

The next time you are washing your hands and complain because the water temperature isn't
just how you like it, think about how things used to be. Here are some facts about the 1500s:
Most people got married in June because they took their yearly bath in May, and they still
smelled pretty good by June.. However, since they were starting to smell . ...... . Brides
carried a bouquet of flowers to hide the body odor. Hence the custom today of carrying a
bouquet when getting Married.

Baths consisted of a big tub filled with hot water. The man of the house had the privilege of
the nice clean water, then all the other sons and men, then the women and finally the children.
Last of all the babies. By then the water was so dirty you could actually lose someone in it..
Hence the saying,"Don't throw the baby out with the Bath water !";

Houses had thatched roofs-thick straw-piled high, with no wood underneath. It was the only
place for animals to get warm, so all the cats and other small animals (mice, bugs) lived in the
roof. When it rained it became slippery and sometimes the animals would slip and fall off the
roof... Hence the saying "It's raining cats and dogs."

There was nothing to stop things from falling into the house. This posed a real problem in the
bedroom where bugs and other droppings could mess up your nice clean bed. Hence, a bed
with big posts and a sheet hung over the top afforded some protection. That's how canopy
beds came into existence.

The floor was dirt. Only the wealthy had something other than dirt. Hence the saying, "Dirt
poor."The wealthy had slate floors that would get slippery in the winter when wet, so they
spread thresh (straw) on floor to help keep their footing. As the winter wore on, they added
more thresh until, when you opened the door, it would all start slipping outside. A piece of
wood was placed in the entrance-way. Hence: a thresh hold.

In those old days, they cooked in the kitchen with a big kettle that always hung over the fire..
Every day they lit the fire and added things to the pot. They ate mostly vegetables and did not
get much meat. They would eat the stew for dinner, leaving leftovers in the pot to get cold
overnight and then start over the next day. Sometimes stew had food in it that had been there
for quite a while. Hence the rhyme: Peas porridge hot, peas porridge cold, peas porridge in
the pot nine days old. Sometimes they could obtain pork, which made them feel quite special.
When visitors came over, they would hang up their bacon to show off. It was a sign of wealth
that a man could, "Bring home the bacon." They would cut off a little to share with guests and
would all sit around and chew the fat.

Those with money had plates made of pewter. Food with high acid content caused some of
the lead to leach onto the food, causing lead poisoning death. This happened most often with
tomatoes, so for the next 400 years or so, tomatoes were considered poisonous.

Bread was divided according to status. Workers got the burnt bottom of the loaf, the family
got the middle, and guests got the top, or the upper crust.

Lead cups were used to drink ale or whisky. The combination would Sometimes knock the
imbibers out for a couple of days. Someone walking along the road would take them for dead
and prepare them for burial.. They were laid out on the kitchen table for a couple of days and
the family would gather around and eat and drink and wait and see if they would wake up.
Hence the custom of holding a wake.

The country is old and small and the local folks started running out of places to bury people.
So they would dig up coffins and would take the bones to a bone-house, and reuse the grave.

When reopening these coffins, 1 out of 25 coffins were found to have scratch marks on the
inside and they realized they had been burying people alive... So they would tie a string on
the wrist of the corpse, lead it through the coffin and up through the ground and tie it to a
bell. Someone would have to sit out in the graveyard all night (the graveyard shift.) to listen
for the bell; thus, someone could be, saved by the bell or was considered a dead ringer.
And that's the truth....Now, whoever said History was boring?

________________________________________________

And 10 points for anyone who can correct these Tales from the legendary  past.


----------



## noirua (1 September 2021)

basilio said:


> Came across this trove of interesting/useless trivia.
> 
> Are they true or just a good story?
> 
> ...



Did you know, that going back in history to Pompeii local shops would have large pots outside known as ' Piss pots' for that very purpose. It would be used to wash clothes particularly of the Roman armies who would return after very many months. Younger members of a community would be given jobs as Tramplers and be encouraged to piddle in the washing whilst working although old urine was better.









						You won't believe what people of Roman Empire used urine for - they laughed at this themselves - Technology Org
					

We as humans are kind of weird. We don’t like contact with our own body fluids, despite them being rather sterile. For example, our own pee makes us feel icky




					www.technology.org
				









A quality piss-pot


----------



## basilio (3 September 2021)

What do crows do in winter when they get bored ?
Go sking naturally  !


----------



## basilio (7 September 2021)

And now for something completely different.

Why did a Belgium voting computer add an extra 4000 plus votes to a marginal candidate in a 2003 election ?
Vertasium is hosted by a Physicist who explains some of the most complex science in very understandable ways.
This presentation of how computers can get it wrong arbitrarily is fascinating.


----------



## basilio (7 September 2021)

The most beautiful equation in the world.


----------



## noirua (8 September 2021)

It’s easier than you think. To slice it, cut off a side to the right of the seed, then cut off a side to the left of the seed. Then slice into the flesh of each side without cutting all the way through the skin, and scoop out the slices with a spoon.

My method is to bite the skin and peel it off. Then I just munch it all at once.


----------



## noirua (8 September 2021)

basilio said:


> The most beautiful equation in the world.




It always annoyed me when a very bright mathematical person excitedly speaking at speed and writing quickly produced loads of numbers expecting me to be equally excited buy it.


----------



## noirua (8 September 2021)

basilio said:


> And now for something completely different.
> 
> Why did a Belgium voting computer add an extra 4000 plus votes to a marginal candidate in a 2003 election ?
> Vertasium is hosted by a Physicist who explains some of the most complex science in very understandable ways.
> This presentation of how computers can get it wrong arbitrarily is fascinating.




I've sent this to Donald J Trump!








						Save America
					

Over the past four years, Donald J. Trump's administration delivered for Americans of all backgrounds like never before. Save America is about building on those accomplishments!




					www.donaldjtrump.com
				



As I'm not based in America it was necessary to choose a place and it was Alabama.


----------



## noirua (8 September 2021)

noirua said:


> I've sent this to Donald J Trump!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for writing to President Donald J. Trump. We are carefully reviewing your message.


----------



## bellenuit (8 September 2021)

noirua said:


> It always annoyed me when a very bright mathematical person excitedly speaking at speed and writing quickly produced loads of numbers expecting me to be equally excited buy it.




There were only five numbers used, 3 of which are constants. Pi, e, i. and the digits 0 and 1.


----------



## noirua (12 September 2021)




----------



## noirua (13 September 2021)

The word Taliban means ‘students’ or ‘seekers’ in Pashto, one of the two official languages of Afghanistan​


----------



## noirua (14 September 2021)

Essential Tremor​*1*/16
This nerve disorder is the most common reason your coffee cup won't stay still while you hold it. It kicks in while your hands are doing something, but goes away when they're not. There's no clear cause, but it's sometimes traced to a change in a gene. If your symptoms are mild, you may not need treatment. If they get in the way of everyday tasks or your job, you may need medicine, occupational therapy, or surgery - https://www.webmd.com/parkinsons-disease/ss/slideshow-reasons-your-hands-are-shaking


----------



## noirua (3 October 2021)

... that police and other authorities can track you down by DNA even if they do not have your DNA.  If a person has given their DNA to an authority and providing they are not more distant to you than a third cousin the family tree set up will include you for certain. In some cases a person is included in this family tree even though they are adopted out or they are not aware they were ever adopted or not in the blood line they thought they were.

Some organisations also keep records after a person has requested a DNA check to see if persons are their real parents in the blood line. Many of these such organisations will pass over such DNA information when requested to do so. Sometimes an organisation that will not pass over the information can be forced to do so by a court decision by a Judge in private.

You can see by this that by going out to a third cousin hundreds of people may be in your blood line. You may think your DNA is private and it is but others will connect you by large family trees.








						Genealogists Turn to Cousins’ DNA and Family Trees to Crack Five More Cold Cases (Published 2018)
					

Police arrested a D.J. in Pennsylvania and a nurse in Washington State this week, the latest examples of the use of an open-source ancestry site since the break in the Golden State killer case.




					www.nytimes.com
				











						The First Murder Case to Use Family Tree Forensics Goes to Trial
					

A 32-year-old murder case has its first arrest after police turn to genetic genealogy. The technique's legality is now getting scrutiny in the courtroom.




					www.wired.com
				








						AncestrySupport
					






					support.ancestry.com


----------



## noirua (4 October 2021)

Worst interior design trends of the last 50 years:Questionable interiors trends of the last 50 years we’ve had in our homes:Inflatable furniture – 23%Flowery wallpaper – 24%Furry photo frames – 22%Lava lamps – 24%Animal hide rugs – 20%Patterned sofa’s – 19%Water beds – 17%Reclining armchairs – 17%Bright purple walls – 16%Shap carpets/rugs – 16%


----------



## noirua (17 October 2021)

You may not bother much about one of these symbols near your property. It could be on a wall, pavement, post or tree.  These and other symbols indicate difficulty in robbing you of property or animals.
Just a thought. Mark your property with the 'nothing worth stealing sign'.


----------



## noirua (20 October 2021)

Trevor Jones Dies: ‘Millionaire Matchmaker’ Contestant Was 34
					

Trevor Jones, a contestant on Millionaire Matchmaker who also appeared on CNBC’s The Profit, has died at 34 years of age, according to his friend and business partner Travis Lubinsky. Lubinsk…




					deadline.com
				



According to the Mayo Clinic, “Ehlers-Danlos syndrome is a group of inherited disorders that affect your connective tissues — primarily your skin, joints and blood vessel walls…People who have Ehlers-Danlos syndrome usually have overly flexible joints and stretchy, fragile skin.” Vascular Ehlers-Danlos syndrome, according to the clinic, “can cause the walls of your blood vessels, intestines or uterus to rupture.”


----------



## noirua (22 October 2021)




----------



## noirua (15 November 2021)

In 933, the Cotentin Peninsula including Avranchin which included the islands, were placed by the French King Ranulf under the control of William I. The island of Guernsey and the other Channel Islands represent the last remnants of the medieval Duchy of Normandy.[12] In 1204, when King John lost the continental portion of the Duchy to Philip II of France, the islands remained part of the kingdom of England.[13] The islands were then recognised by the 1259 Treaty of Paris as part of Henry III's territories.[14]

As part of the peace between England and France, Pope Sixtus IV issued in 1483 a Papal bull granting the _Privilege of Neutrality_, by which the Islands, their harbours and seas, as far as the eye can see, were considered neutral territory.[17] Anyone molesting Islanders would be excommunicated. A Royal Charter in 1548 confirmed the neutrality. The French attempted to invade Jersey a year later in 1549 but were defeated by the militia. The neutrality lasted another century, until William III of England abolished the privilege due to privateering activity against Dutch ships.[18]

During the late 1940s the island repaired the damage caused to its buildings during the occupation. The tomato industry started up again and thrived until the 1970s when the significant increase in world oil prices led to a sharp, terminal decline.[31] Tourism has remained important.[32] Finance businesses grew in the 1970s and expanded in the next two decades and are important employers.[33] Guernsey's constitutional and trading relationships with the UK is largely unaffected by Brexit[34] although those with France have resulted in increased bureaucracy.

Guernsey is a parliamentary representative democracy and a British Crown dependency. The Lieutenant Governor of Guernsey is the "representative of the Crown in right of the _république_ of the Bailiwick of Guernsey".[43] The official residence of the Lieutenant Governor is Government House. Since 2016 the incumbent has been Vice Admiral Sir Ian Corder KBE, CB, replacing his predecessor, Air Marshal Peter Walker, who had died in post.[44] The post was created in 1835 as a result of the abolition of the office of Governor. Since that point, the Lieutenant Governor has always resided locally.[45]

Guernsey levies no capital gains, inheritance, capital transfer, value added (VAT / TVA) or general withholding taxes.[86] In the 2011 Budget, the UK announced that it would be ending Low Value Consignment Relief that was being used to sell goods VAT free to customers across the UK, with this legislation coming into force on 1 April 2012.[87] Tax revenues represent 22.4% of GDP.[88]








						Guernsey - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Prior to the UK's exit from the EU, trade between the UK and Crown Dependencies was governed by protocol 3 of the UK's EU accession treaty.[6]

On 26 November 2018, the UK signed customs agreements with each of the Crown Dependencies to allow free trade to continue to flow across between all the parties by creating a single UK–Crown Dependencies Customs Union.[7]

On 29 December 2020, the UK–Crown Dependencies Customs Agreements took effect and officially created a customs union between the UK and Crown Dependencies.[8]


----------



## noirua (19 November 2021)

‘Needle Spiking’ of Women in Britain Stirs Alarm Over New Kind of Assault (Published 2021)
					

Women are reporting being injected with syringes at crowded clubs in a horrifying variation of dropping pills into drinks. “This is a new depth,’’ said a former chief of police.




					www.nytimes.com
				



‘Needle Spiking’ of Women in Britain Stirs Alarm Over New Kind of Assault​Women are reporting being injected with syringes at crowded clubs in a horrifying variation of dropping pills into drinks. “This is a new depth,’’ said a former chief of police.


----------



## basilio (20 November 2021)




----------



## basilio (20 November 2021)

On the other hand  could  there be something to the above story ? Two examples of bodies that don't perish after death .

An inquiry into a post-death Buddhist meditative practice​




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Buddhist monks at NP Bekhtereva Institute of the Human Brain at the Russian Academy of Sciences in St Petersburg. _4 min read._Updated: 10 Nov 2019, 11:35 PM IST  *Seethalakshmi S.*,*Rahul Nandan*



Six Russian scientists are closely observing a Tibetan monk in deep meditative state
Buddhist scholars and Russian scientists spent a fortnight probing altered states of consciousness at the monastery
 
    It’s a rainy morning in the picturesque Tashi Lhunpo Monastery in Karnataka’s Bylakuppe town, about 70km from Mysuru and home to one of the largest Tibetan settlements in India.

    Six Russian scientists are closely observing a Tibetan monk in deep meditative state. The scientists from Moscow State University and St Petersburg-based Institute of Human Brain are here to study _thukdam_, a post-death meditative state practised by highly realized Buddhist masters.








						An inquiry into a post-death Buddhist meditative practice
					

Six Russian scientists are closely observing a Tibetan monk in deep meditative state.Buddhist scholars and Russian scientists spent a fortnight probing altered states of consciousness at the monastery




					www.livemint.com
				












						90-year-old Bengaluru woman in 'thukdam', or post-death meditative state, surprises scientists
					

Senior Tibetan monks often enter a clear-light meditative state leading to death, but it’s rare for common people to die this way




					lifestyle.livemint.com


----------



## basilio (20 November 2021)

And it gets even more interesting. 

The strange case of the dead-but-not-dead Tibetan monks​ 
                       For some reason, the bodies of deceased monks stay "fresh" for a long time.




Credit: MICHEL/Adobe Stock


Key Takeaways


                               The bodies of some Tibetan monks remain "fresh" after what appears to be their death.
                               Their fellow monks say they're not dead yet but in a deep, final meditative state called "thukdam."
                               Science has not found any evidence of lingering EEG activity after death in thukdam monks.
 

Robby Berman
It’s definitely happening, and it’s definitely weird. After the apparent death of some monks, their bodies remain in a meditating position without decaying for an extraordinary length of time, often as long as two or three weeks. A fascinating account of the phenomenon was written by Daniel Burke for the publication Tricycle.

Tibetan Buddhists, who view death as a process rather than an event, might assert that the spirit has not yet finished with the physical body. For them, _thukdam_ begins with a “clear light” meditation that allows the mind to gradually unspool, eventually dissipating into a state of universal consciousness no longer attached to the body. Only at that time is the body free to die.
Whether you believe this or not, it is a fascinating phenomenon: the fact remains that their bodies don’t decompose like other bodies. (There have been a handful of other unexplained instances of delayed decomposition elsewhere in the world.)









						The strange case of the dead-but-not-dead Tibetan monks
					

For some reason, the bodies of deceased monks stay "fresh" for a long time.




					bigthink.com


----------



## noirua (25 November 2021)

Your 2G Device Will Soon Be Useless
					

As 2G networks are shut down, devices that use them will become useless and it is recommended that at least 3G devices are used.




					turtler.io
				




by Thomas Walk - Mar 08, 2017 - interesting all the same.


----------



## noirua (25 November 2021)

3G Networks Are Shutting Down; What Will Happen to Your Older Devices? - The Mac Security Blog
					

Carriers are shutting down 3G networks. While this may not affect your smartphone, you may still have devices that depend on this technology to communicate.




					www.intego.com


----------



## noirua (7 December 2021)

Discover Popular Videos | Facebook
					

Facebook Watch is the place to enjoy videos and shows together. Find the latest trending videos, discover original shows and checkout what's going on with your favorite creators.




					fb.watch


----------



## noirua (12 December 2021)




----------



## noirua (27 December 2021)

Burns​*5*/17
You can usually treat a minor first-degree burn -- redness, swelling, and pain in the first layer of skin -- at home. But get to the emergency room if the burn is on a large part of your hands or on your feet, face, buttocks, groins, or one of your big joints, like your knees or elbows. Also get emergency medical attention if you have blisters, splotchy skin (second-degree burn), or if it’s bigger than 3 inches or charred or white (third-degree burn).


----------



## noirua (28 December 2021)

...that Arnold Schwarzenegger's father was a Nazi Brown Shirt and Military Officer:








						Gustav Schwarzenegger - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





			USATODAY.com - Records: Arnold's father was member of Nazi storm troops


----------



## noirua (28 December 2021)




----------



## noirua (3 January 2022)

Just Say No​*5*/16
Practice these turn-down skills to help save your sanity: Ask questions to be sure you know what you’re getting into. Ask yourself this: What’s in it for you? Then answer firmly, and know you don’t have to give a reason for your refusal. “No” can be a complete sentence.








						12 Good Things That Can Go Bad
					

Check out these 12 healthy things in WebMD's slide show that can take an unhealthy turn.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## noirua (3 January 2022)

8. Water​*10*/16
It’s rare, but you can drink too much water. When you do, your kidneys can’t get rid of the extra fluid fast enough. This drops the sodium in your blood to unhealthy levels -- a condition called hyponatremia. It can cause nausea, weakness and fatigue, headache, or, in severe cases, seizures, coma, and death. You’re at higher risk if you’re an athlete who exercises for long stretches of time, like a marathon runner.








						12 Good Things That Can Go Bad
					

Check out these 12 healthy things in WebMD's slide show that can take an unhealthy turn.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## noirua (20 January 2022)

John Adams​Term: 1797-1801

The American nation’s second president was also its first one-termer. He became George Washington’s successor based on his laudable career as a lawyer and diplomat. But a series of controversies, including his support of the Alien and Sedition Acts, which many saw as a violation of First Amendment rights, eroded his popularity.

He lost to Thomas Jefferson in a particularly acrimonious election in 1800. However, the two founding fathers struck up a correspondence in their later years. And, in one of the nation’s remarkable coincidences, both men died within hours of each other, 50 years to the day after the Declaration of Independence was signed.


----------



## Humid (22 January 2022)

Secure, Fast & Private Web Browser with Adblocker | Brave Browser
					

The Brave browser is a fast, private and secure web browser for PC, Mac and mobile. Download now to enjoy a faster ad-free browsing experience that saves data and battery life by blocking tracking software.




					brave.com
				




Anyone using this?


----------



## noirua (24 January 2022)




----------



## noirua (26 January 2022)

...that Paula Hitler was the sister of Adolph Hitler, and Angela Hitler his half sister.





						Paula Hitler - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				














						The Surprisingly Quiet, Normal Life Of Paula Hitler, Adolf's Little Sister
					

While her brother led the Nazis' march through Europe and orchestrated the Holocaust, Paula Hitler worked as a humble secretary in a military hospital.




					allthatsinteresting.com
				



Five months after her death, the Federal Court in Berchtesgaden issued a certificate of inheritance in which Paula Hitler was awarded two-thirds of Hitler's estate.[2]










						Angela Hitler - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				














						Hitler's Half-Sister Was Also His Housekeeper — And He May Have Slept With Her Daughter
					

Angela Hitler also refused to believe that her half-brother knew about the Holocaust and stood by him following the war.




					allthatsinteresting.com
				



Hitler’s mother was ‘the only person he genuinely loved.’ Cancer killed her decades before he became a monster.​


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/retropolis/wp/2017/04/20/hitlers-mother-was-only-the-person-he-genuinely-loved-breast-cancer-killed-her-decades-before-he-became-a-monster/


----------



## noirua (29 January 2022)

Blizzard could be the biggest snowstorm to ever hit Boston​Boston is no stranger to big snowstorms, but Beantown's first blizzard since 2018 could end up being the biggest on record.


			https://www.accuweather.com/en/winter-weather/bostons-blizzard-could-be-biggest/1132147
		

Blizzard warnings in place from mid-Atlantic to New England as nor’easter looms​


			https://www.accuweather.com/en/winter-weather/blizzard-warnings-in-place-from-mid-atlantic-to-new-england-as-noreaster-looms/1132852


----------



## noirua (11 February 2022)

Certain Medical Conditions​*6*/13
Doctors don’t understand why, but loss of smell can be an early warning sign of dementia, Alzheimer’s, and Parkinson’s disease. Other medical conditions can damage the nerves that lead to the smell center of your brain, too. These include diabetes, Bell’s palsy, Huntington’s disease, Kleinfelter syndrome, multiple sclerosis, Paget’s disease of bone, and Sjogren’s syndrome. If you can’t taste or smell after a few days, talk to your doctor to rule out other conditions.








						What’s Causing My Loss of Smell and Taste?
					

If you plug your nose, nothing tastes the same. Taste and smell issues are common with age and allergies, but they could also be a sign of something more serious.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## noirua (13 February 2022)




----------



## noirua (14 February 2022)




----------



## noirua (17 February 2022)

One large banana is about 8- to 9-inches long and equal to one serving of fruit. It has about 120 calories and 490 milligrams of potassium. That’s 19% of a woman’s daily potassium needs and 15% of a man’s. This nutrient can remove sodium from your body and relax blood vessel walls, which helps manage blood pressure. The golden fruit is also a good source of vitamin B6, which is essential for your immune system, nervous system, and brain.


----------



## noirua (2 April 2022)

= cottage.


----------



## noirua (2 April 2022)

= Pub styled cottage


----------



## noirua (4 April 2022)




----------



## noirua (21 April 2022)

DOJ threatens takeover of NYC's Rikers Island, other jails amid 'extraordinary level of violence and disorder'
					

The Justice Department threatened to take over New York City’s Rikers Island and other jails from Mayor Eric Adams’ control and seek an independent receiver to enforce “dramatic reforms,” arguing the “jails are in a state of crisis” amid an “extraordinary level of violence and disorder.”




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## noirua (21 April 2022)

​
April is Bowel Cancer Awareness Month










						Is there a right way to check your body for cancer? - Cancer Research UK - Cancer news
					

There’s no ‘right’ way to check certain parts of your body for cancer, but here’s what you need to keep in mind when self-checking.




					news.cancerresearchuk.org


----------



## noirua (21 April 2022)

June is Bowel Cancer Awareness Month







						Bowel Cancer Awareness Month - Bowel Cancer Australia
					

Bowel Cancer Australia is the leading community-funded charity dedicated to prevention, early diagnosis, research, quality treatment and care for everyone affected by bowel cancer (also known as colorectal cancer).




					www.bowelcanceraustralia.org


----------



## noirua (26 April 2022)

The Difference Between Bio and Non-Bio Detergent
					

Bio or non-bio – do you know which is right for you? Browse our guide to help make your decision and learn what the difference between bio and non-bio is.




					www.persil.com


----------



## noirua (2 May 2022)

Carpal Tunnel Syndrome​*8*/13
Extra fluid shows up in other places in your body, too. The nerves that go to your hands travel through a tunnel of soft tissue near your wrist. When that tissue swells from too much fluid, it can put pressure on the nerves there. The numbness, tingling, and weakness that you get in your fingers is called carpal tunnel syndrome. 








						Surprising Signs of Thyroid Problems
					

You may know the classic signs of trouble with your thyroid -- a butterfly-shaped gland on the front of your neck. But there are other less obvious signs that you need to learn about.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## noirua (3 May 2022)

'Not being guilty, he doesn't deserve it': Unseen footage reveals division on Australia's last man hanged
					

Fascinating new footage from the lead-up to the last death by capital punishment in Australia has been unveiled, 52 years on.




					www.abc.net.au
				











						Ronald Ryan - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Capital punishment in Australia - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Hannah Ocuish - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Eunice Bolles (1780-1786) - Find a Grave Memorial
					

Eunice Bolles was 6 years and 6 months when she was murdered by the family servant Hannah Ocuish a 12 year old Native American of the Pequot Indians.It was believed the murder was done out revenge, when the young Eunice accused her of stealing some fruit...




					www.findagrave.com


----------



## noirua (7 May 2022)

The helmet of Sultan Mehmet Fatih
					

who conquered Constantinople at the age of 21, and brought an end to the Byzantine Empire; in 1453 CE.  Topkapi Museum




					qr.ae


----------



## noirua (14 May 2022)

However, the longest word ever to appear in literature is about 171 letters long in Greek, but translates to 183 in English. It had appeared in a play by Aristophanes, Assemblywomen, published in 391 BC. The word is- Lopadotemachoselachogaleokranioleipsanodrimhypotrimmatosilphioparaomelitokatakechymenokichlepikossyphophattoperisteralektryonoptekephalliokigklopeleiolagoiosiraiobaphetraganopterygon.


----------



## noirua (17 May 2022)

... that you should keep moving your toes if you are in a stationary position or sitting for a long time. It helps the circulation.


			Maintaining Healthy Blood Flow to Your Feet


----------



## noirua (20 May 2022)

> I have a two headed British penny. It does not have a year because of the two headed problem. Does anybody know why this would be stamped lik this? Is it a proof of some sort? Any information about such an item would be greatly appreciated.



I have a two headed Victoria bunhead halfpence, but it is actually two halfpennies that have been either sanded down or cut and then joined at together. It is only slightly over weight but you can faintly see the join mark around the edge. You do sometimes get genuine two headed or two tailed coins which happen as a minting error. I would weigh your coin or check round the outside to see if you can see any join marks.

----


----------



## noirua (22 May 2022)

Do you know where this is guys?


----------



## noirua (15 June 2022)

*Did You Know?* Most of the scandium used in the United States goes into aluminium-alloy baseball bats and other sports equipment. Scandium is also used in semiconductors and specialty lighting. 








						Scandium - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (18 June 2022)

Naming restrictions | Births Deaths and Marriages Victoria
					

Naming restrictions




					www.bdm.vic.gov.au


----------



## noirua (19 June 2022)




----------



## noirua (20 June 2022)

Hypothyroidism (Underactive Thyroid)
					

Hypothyroidism, also known as underactive thyroid disease, is a health condition where the thyroid gland doesn't produce sufficient levels of thyroid hormones. Learn more about the symptoms, causes, tests, and treatments for hypothyroidism at WebMD.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## noirua (21 June 2022)

Why Should You Take Statins at Night?​Statins and cholesterol​Statins are prescription medications that help to lower cholesterol. They specifically target low-density lipoprotein (LDL) cholesterol. That’s the bad kind.
When you have too much LDL cholesterol, it can build up in the walls of your arteries. This can lead to decreased blood flow. High LDL cholesterol is associated with an increased risk of coronary artery disease.
Statins work in two ways:

They inhibit an enzyme that your body needs to produce cholesterol.
They may also help reduce plaque that has built up in your arteries. This plaque is made up of cholesterol.
As a result, statins can help lower your risk of having a heart attack or stroke.


----------



## noirua (24 June 2022)

Antiplatelet Drugs: Types, Uses & Side Effects
					

Antiplatelet drugs are medications that prevent platelets from sticking together and forming blood clots. They’re used to treat heart attacks and strokes.




					my.clevelandclinic.org
				



Antiplatelet drugs prevent platelets from sticking together and decrease your body’s ability to form blood clots. These medications are used to treat, and may help prevent, heart attack and stroke. Aspirin is the most commonly used antiplatelet drug. The main risk associated with antiplatelet therapy is excessive bleeding.

The most commonly used antiplatelet is aspirin, but other kinds include:


Adenosine diphosphate (ADP) receptor inhibitors (clopidogrel, ticagrelor, ticlopidine, prasugrel) make platelets less sticky.
Adenosine reuptake inhibitors (dipyridamole) block enzymes involved in clotting.
Glycoprotein platelet inhibitors (abciximab, eptifibatide, tirofiban) block substances that help clots stick together.
Phosphodiesterase inhibitors (cilostazol) widen blood vessels and stop platelets from sticking together.
Protease-activated receptor (PAR-1) antagonist (vorapaxar) blocks a substance on platelets that helps them clot.


----------



## noirua (5 July 2022)

Here is one of the most detailed images of Pluto ever taken.
Credit:  NASA


----------



## noirua (10 July 2022)

Meet the Chippewa Indian Chief, sometimes called by his American name  John Smith.


----------



## noirua (14 July 2022)

Did you know that on average, *one in five adults suffer from chronic pain*. In older people, the number rises to three in five. Most of these people don't realise they don't have to settle for a survival-based coexistence with their partner or bury their hopes for success and joy under a mountain of heat packs or duvets.


----------



## noirua (23 July 2022)

Tally Money.
We are not talking about the tally sticks that King Henry I issued as England’s legal tender nine centuries ago. We’re talking about gold in an easily useable as day-to-day money.

[ Gives some warnings which are usually hidden about holding gold , silver or any other commodities on credit or debit cards.]


----------



## noirua (23 July 2022)

The English term slave derives from the ethnonym Slav. *In medieval wars many Slavs were captured and enslaved*, which led to the word slav becoming synonym to "enslaved person".


----------



## noirua (26 July 2022)

Licensing requirements for providers of funeral expenses facilities  | ASIC
					






					asic.gov.au


----------



## noirua (27 July 2022)

China’s Three-Child Policy and the Philosophy of Reproduction - The American Spectator | USA News and PoliticsThe American Spectator | USA News and Politics
					

Wang-sun Chia asked: “What does this saying mean: ‘It is better to sacrifice to the god of the stove than to the god of the family shrine’ ”? The Master said: “Nonsense. If you offend Heaven, there is no one...




					spectator.org
				







Kong Zhengan (63rd generation) Cemetery -
By User:Vmenkov - Own work, CC BY-SA 3.0, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=16366960


----------



## noirua (31 July 2022)

Tally Stick · Medieval London Objects 3 · Medieval London
		










						Tally stick - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				







Medieval English split tally stick (front and reverse view). The stick is notched and inscribed to record a debt owed to the rural dean of Preston Candover, Hampshire, of a tithe of 20d each on 32 sheep, amounting to a total sum of £2 13s. 4d.








						Rural dean - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (31 July 2022)

__





						What is Nano SIM? How is it different from Micro SIM or SIM?: EveryiPad.com
					

Defines Nano SIM and Micro SIM as well as how to cut down a larger SIM card to work in the Nano SIM-equipped iPad mini, iPad Air and iPhone models.




					everymac.com


----------



## noirua (1 August 2022)

SIM card sizes: Standard, Micro and Nano explained​





By James Rogerson
29th June 2022




All phones need SIM cards, but they don’t all need SIM cards of the same size. In fact, there are three different sizes in use, namely Standard, Micro and Nano. On top of that, there are also eSIMs, which are a slightly different technology.
We’ve created this guide to help you tell between them and know which one you’ll need. Plus, you’ll find some advice for what to do if you end up with a SIM card that’s the wrong size for your phone.
What is a Standard SIM card?​A Standard SIM card is, despite the name, not the most common or ‘standard’ SIM card you’ll find. But it was when it launched – hence the name.
The name also reflects the fact that this is the largest type of SIM card available at 15 x 25mm. You could think of it as a full-size card while the other two sizes are cut down.
However the chip is the same size in all three. This is the important bit that stores your data, so with a Standard SIM card you just have a lot of plastic around it.
The Standard SIM card is the oldest of them (introduced way back in 1996) and so while it was once used in many handsets, including big-name ones like the iPhone 3GS, it’s rarely used in phones now – some feature phones and very basic mobile phones still use these, as do some old handsets, but smartphones made in the last eight or nine years almost certainly won’t.
What is a Micro SIM card?​A Micro SIM card is one size down from a Standard card. So it’s a little smaller, coming in at 12 x 15mm. As noted above the actual chip is the same size, so it’s just the bit around it that’s smaller.
Having been introduced back in 2003, this card also isn’t widely in use anymore, with most handsets having moved on to newer Nano SIM cards, discussed below.
If your phone is a good few years old, but too new for a Standard SIM card, then it might use a Micro SIM, but handsets made in the last six or seven years generally don’t. As an example, the Samsung Galaxy S5 launched in 2014 uses a Micro SIM, but the following year’s Galaxy S6 uses a Nano one.
What is a Nano SIM card?​Nano SIM cards are the smallest of the bunch, coming in at 8.8 x 12.3mm, they’re also the newest, having made their debut in 2012. This has almost no border around the chip so it’s hard to imagine SIM cards getting much smaller in future, unless the chip itself is shrunk.
Nano SIM cards are by far the most widely used, so if you’re buying a new phone, it’s almost certainly one of these that you’ll need.




What is an eSIM?
An eSIM is an embedded SIM, and this – rather than ever smaller sizes of cards – is likely to be the future of the tech.
As the name suggests, an eSIM would be built into your phone, so you wouldn’t be able to remove it. This essentially makes it smaller than even a Nano SIM card, since it doesn’t need a tray, or a slot built around it.
Beyond taking up less space there are other advantages to an eSIM. If you change network, the switch can be instant, with no need to get a new SIM card and put it in your phone. And an eSIM can house more than one network and number on it.
If you have a fairly recent high-end phone, then it might already have an eSIM. Most iPhones from the iPhone XS onwards have one for example, as do many Samsung and Google phones, among some others. But in the vast majority of cases you also get a slot for Nano SIM. So there’s no need to use the eSIM – and you might not even know it’s there.
In future though eSIMs could become more common and could start being the only option – though first more networks will need to support them, as currently only a handful do.

FAQs​Why have SIM cards shrunk?​SIM cards have shrunk primarily because the bits that were removed were essentially wasted space and space comes at a premium in a smartphone. By having a smaller SIM card slot, more space can be freed up for a larger battery or other components, or the phone can be marginally shrunk down.
Are there any other differences between SIM cards other than their size?​Generally no, in the case of Standard, Micro and Nano SIMs it’s typically just the size that they come in and therefore what phones they fit in. However, on rare occasions you will need a new SIM card to access 5G (though this isn’t necessary on most networks). eSIMs are also a bit different, as – aside from anything else – they’re not removable.
What is the evolution of SIM Cards?​We’re unlikely to get significantly smaller SIM cards in future, as noted above to get much smaller there would need to be a change to the chip itself, since Nano SIM cards already have hardly anything around the chip.
What we will probably start to see more of though is eSIMs. As explained above, these are embedded SIM cards, which is to say you won’t have a physical card that you need to put in a phone, it will be built in instead. As well as potentially being smaller there are other advantages to these, such as being able to change network without changing SIM card.
A small but growing number of phones already have one of these, but it’s primarily just Apple, Samsung, and Google phones, such as the iPhone 13 range, the iPhone 12 range, the iPhone 11 range, the iPhone XS range, the Pixel 6 range, the Pixel 5, the Pixel 4 range, the Pixel 3 range, the Samsung Galaxy S22 range, the Galaxy S21 range, the Galaxy S20 range, and Samsung’s foldable phones. However, all of these also have a normal SIM card slot, as not all networks support eSIMs yet.
What SIM card size do networks send?​Although a Nano SIM is by far the most widely used by modern handsets, most networks will actually send a Multi SIM, Combi SIM or Trio SIM, which are all different ways of saying multiple SIM card sizes in one.
In most cases that means getting all three SIM card sizes, with perforations for each size so you can easily get it to the size you need. In other words, you shouldn’t need to ask for a specific size or even know what size card you need in advance of ordering one.
What can I do if I have the wrong size SIM card?​If you get a new phone that needs a different size SIM card or end up with the wrong size for any other reason, your best option is to contact your network and ask them to send a replacement. As noted above, you’ll usually get three sizes in one, so probably won’t even have to request a specific size.
If you can’t wait for that then there are other options. If your SIM card is too small for your phone, then you could buy an adaptor. These are small pieces of plastic shaped like a Micro or Standard SIM with space for a Micro or Nano SIM inside, so you just stick your SIM card in the adaptor and then put that in your phone.
If your SIM card is too big, then you can get SIM card cutting tools which help you cut it down to the right size. However, you risk damaging it by doing this, so we wouldn’t recommend it.


----------



## noirua (1 August 2022)




----------



## noirua (11 August 2022)

Polyamide microfibre​Fabrics are made from polyamide and elastane microfibres.

Microfibres are hi-tech fibres. They are extremely lightweight and particularly thin (just a third the diameter of wool and half that of silk). They come in a variety of cross-sections (not necessarily circular) to offer high performance, excellent light reflection and so fantastic colour effects.

Microfibre fabrics keep you dry and guarantee total comfort. Thanks to their high porosity, they are breathable, moisture wicking fabrics that prevent sweat condensation.

Not all polyamide fabrics are quite the same as some use of hi-tech fibres to produce their fabrics.


----------



## noirua (13 August 2022)

Alexander the Great was known to have a condition called Heterochromia, wherein the eyes each have a different color. In many descriptions of the Great King, he’s also been given golden curly hair – explaining the lighter skin tone in the picture. Regardless, this never affected his public prestige.








						Heterochromia iridum - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Australian cricketer Shane Warne had complete heterochromia: his left eye was green and right eye was blue.


----------



## noirua (13 August 2022)

History Of The Saltire – Scotland's National Flag And World’s Oldest Sovereign Flag - MessageToEagle.com
					

MessageToEagle.com – Most people have seen the Saltire, Scotland’s national flag. With its symbol in the form of a diagonal cross, the blue flag is easily recognizable. However, far from all know the interesting history of the Saltire that is also world’s oldest sovereign flag. The history of...




					www.messagetoeagle.com


----------



## noirua (14 August 2022)

Below the Belt: Rashes, Bumps, and Lumps
					

Wondering about that unusual bump or rash? WebMD shows you what's going on down there and whether it could be a genital wart or cyst, skin tag, or herpes.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## noirua (15 August 2022)




----------



## qldfrog (15 August 2022)

Thanks.í learnt heaps


----------



## noirua (21 August 2022)

Within everyone is a Willy Wonka trying to get out!








						Willy Wonka - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (22 August 2022)




----------



## noirua (27 August 2022)

This is a winning 'Wingle': https://www.cdn-national-lottery.co.uk/c/files/wingle.mp3


----------



## noirua (28 August 2022)

__





						Thoracic Aortic Aneurysm Sydney | Endovascular Aneurysm Repair Sydney
					

A thoracic aortic aneurysm occurs in the upper part of the aorta. Endovascular aneurysm repair (EVAR) surgery is offered by Dr. Puttaswamy in Sydney.



					www.sydneyvascularsurgery.com.au


----------



## noirua (28 August 2022)

Gaslighting: What It Is and How to Stop It
					

Learn what gaslighting is and how to spot the warning signs in your relationships.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## noirua (29 August 2022)

Did you know these are the flags of Deseret a former Provisional State of the United States now part of Utah.








						State of Deseret - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (30 August 2022)

*Brigham Young* (1801–1877), second president of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (LDS Church), was perhaps the most famous polygamist of the early Latter Day Saint movement, marrying a total of fifty-six wives during his lifetime.[1][2] He stated that upon being taught about plural marriage by Joseph Smith, "It was the first time in my life that I desired the grave."[3] By the time of his death, Young had fifty-seven children by sixteen of his wives; forty-six of his children reached adulthood.[4] In 1902, only 25 years after Young's death, _The New York Times_ established that Young's direct descendants numbered more than 1,000.[5]








						List of Brigham Young's wives - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





			https://timesmachine.nytimes.com/timesmachine/1902/06/22/101218688.pdf
		









						Joseph Smith - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (30 August 2022)

...'Small Forward' in basketball: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_forward

The small forward *plays against small and large players*. They roam all over on the court. Small forwards can score from long shots and close ones. The point guard runs the offense and usually is the team's best dribbler and passer.








						Basketball Positions - NBA.com: Jr. NBA
					

Players in a basketball game have assigned basketball positions, such as center or power forward.




					jr.nba.com


----------



## noirua (31 August 2022)

*Check for interactions. *Talk to your doctor about all the drugs, herbs, or supplements you take. Certain chemicals can mix with statins to raise your odds of side effects. Statins might cause side effects when mixed with the following:



Grapefruit juice
Calcium channel blockers
Heart rhythm drugs
Immunosuppressants
Antibiotics that end in -mycin
Antifungals that end in -azole
Certain antidepressants
Some hormone treatments


----------



## noirua (3 September 2022)

The law of London's underworld to the above, "Don't talk to the press if you've still got knee caps."


----------



## noirua (3 September 2022)

Mikhail Gorbachev, General Secretary of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union (11 March 1985 – 30 August 1991), President of the Soviet Union (15 March 1990 – 25 December 1991) was born on 2 March 1931 in Privolnoye. As a child, Gorbachev (1931-2022) grew up in the aftermath of the Soviet famine of 1932–1933. He recalled in a memoir that "In that terrible year [in 1933] nearly half the population of my native village, Privolnoye, starved to death, including two sisters and one brother of my father."[5]


----------



## noirua (4 September 2022)

Do you suffer from leg pains and other annoying niggles. Also weakness in the voice among older people is more prevalent in tests in America. Did you know that many substances including spray powders, talcum powders, ointments etc etc. Have substances ending with the letters 'AZOLE'. A fairly common one in athlete's foot sprays is 'Miconazole Nitrate'. This builds up and takes awhile to reduce once being stopped - it lists its effect for four days which is misleading as recovery from these effects takes far longer.








						Miconazole - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



One make is 'Dactarin Aktiv'.  Others are

Daktarin
Resolve Jock-itch
Resolve Thrush
Resolve Tinea
Daktarin Tincture
Resolve
Monistat-7
Hairscience for Dandruff
Monistat 7 Vaginal
Eulactol Antifungal
Tinea Cream (Scholl)
Decozol
https://www.healthdirect.gov.au/medicines/medicinal-product/aht,21523/miconazole
Wikipedia does say it doesn't apply to sprays but this is incorrect.




__





						Miconazole (Buccal Mucosa Route) Side Effects - Mayo Clinic
					






					www.mayoclinic.org


----------



## noirua (5 September 2022)




----------



## noirua (10 September 2022)

Lewis Hine Exposed Factories Who Broke Child Labor Laws
					

“The dark-haired girl on the right with the impish smile, her name was Eddie Lou, she was about 8 years old when this photo was taken in 1909. The picture was taken at the Tifton Cotton Mill, Tifton, Georgia. The girls worked there.  The photograph was taken by Lewis Hine, who visited factories s...




					qr.ae


----------



## noirua (12 September 2022)




----------



## noirua (27 September 2022)

Stanley Green - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (28 September 2022)

The Ukrainian currency is the hryvnia.


----------



## noirua (3 October 2022)

What is so complicated about prenatal testing for Down syndrome? A personal view - Human Genetics
					






					link.springer.com


----------



## noirua (9 October 2022)

What could financial abuse look like?​You or someone you know may be affected by financial abuse. Here are some questions which might help you recognise if this is the case.
Has your partner, family member, carer or friend:
Asked you to account for everything you spend?
Insisted you give them your income from salary or benefit payments?
Stopped you from having access to your bank account or insisted their name be added to your accounts?
Forced you to take out credit agreements for products that they then use for example car finance or mobile phone contracts?
Forced you to put all the household bills in your name?
Stopped you from going to work/college or university?
Cashed your pension or other cheques without your permission?
Stopped you from spending on essentials?


----------



## noirua (9 October 2022)

Estimates of the total number of deaths in the Syrian Civil War vary *between 499,657 and about 610,000* as of March 2022. On 23 April 2016, the United Nations and Arab League Envoy to Syria put out an estimate of 400,000 that had died in the war.








						Syrian civil war - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (22 October 2022)

#3 Marlene Dietrich Is Detained At A Train Station In Paris In 1933 For Violating The Ban On Women Wearing Trousers.
Berlin Memorial Plaque
"Where have all the flowers gone"
Marlene Dietrich
27 December 1901 – 6 May 1992
Actress and Singer
She was one of the few German actresses who attained international significance.
Despite tempting offers by the Nazi regime, she emigrated to the USA and became an American citizen.
In 2002, the city of Berlin posthumously made her an honorary citizen.
"I am, thank God, a Berliner."








						Marlene Dietrich - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Maria Riva - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (23 October 2022)




----------



## noirua (25 October 2022)

The Church of Tuvalu is a member of the World Association for Christian Communication, the Boys' Brigade International Fellowship,[1] the World Communion of Reformed Churches, Council for World Mission, the World Council of Churches, and the Pacific Conference of Churches. It also has ties with the Methodist Church in Fiji, the Congregational Christian Church in Samoa, the Kiribati Uniting Church, the Uniting Church in Australia, and the Methodist and Presbyterian churches in New Zealand.[4]


----------



## noirua (26 October 2022)

How to Tweet – what is a Tweet, keyboard shortcuts, and sources
					

Learn the basics of Tweeting, like how to Tweet, how to delete Tweets, and more from the official Twitter help team.




					help.twitter.com


----------



## noirua (27 October 2022)




----------



## noirua (28 October 2022)

*Ramipril is generally safe to take for a long time*. In fact, it works best when you take it for a long time. But taking ramipril for a long time can sometimes cause your kidneys to not work as well as they should. Your doctor will check how well your kidneys are working with regular blood tests.


----------



## noirua (29 October 2022)




----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 October 2022)

noirua said:


>




summarise it for me, will you


----------



## noirua (29 October 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> summarise it for me, will you



No!


----------



## noirua (30 October 2022)

Prostatitis: Types, Symptoms, Causes, Diagnosis & Treatment
					

Prostatitis is a group of conditions that affect the prostate gland. They can cause infection, swelling and pain.




					my.clevelandclinic.org
				



Prostatitis is a group of conditions that includes acute and chronic bacterial prostatitis and chronic pelvic pain syndrome (CPPS). It can cause infection, inflammation and pain in the prostate gland. Men with asymptomatic inflammatory prostatitis don’t have symptoms. Acute (sudden) prostatitis is a medical emergency.


----------



## noirua (1 November 2022)

Overactive Bladder at Night: Treatment and Prevention
					

If you have an overactive bladder at night, you may have nocturia. Read more about what causes it and how to treat and prevent it.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## basilio (1 November 2022)

Did you know ?

Poetry and Art were Olympic events until 1948.
Germany won the most medals in these events.






						Art competitions at the Summer Olympics - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (2 November 2022)

The only place in the United States away from an Embassy that flies the UK's Union Jack flag is at Lake Havasu, Arizona.








						Lake Havasu City, Arizona - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Fact Sheet - Lake Havasu City
					






					www.golakehavasu.com
				



Various theories exist, but the bulk of the evidence indicates use of the word in its diminutive sense. Before 1600, ‘jack’ was certainly used to describe a small flag flown from the mast mounted at the end of the bowsprit; by 1627, a small version of the Union flag – later described as the ‘Jack’, ‘Jack flag’ or ‘King’s Jack’ – seems to have flown commonly in this position; and by 1674, this flag was described formally as ‘His Majesty’s Jack’ and in common usage – officially acknowledged – as the Union Jack.










The construction of the first Medieval London Bridge was started in 1176 and continued for 33 years, under Peter de Colechurch’s instructions. The new stone bridge, completed in 1209, was designed with 19 arches and a gatehouse accessed by a drawbridge. It was populated with around 200 shops and businesses, so crossing the river became really hard. The bridge’s endurance was also put in danger by carrying such a heavy charge on it.

The shops above it, among others, affected London Bridge’s strength. Although the bridge was not destroyed in the 1666 fire, its stability was seriously deteriorated.

A new construction of London Bridge was started in the 19th century, replacing the old one, demolished in 1831. The actual London Bridge is an even more recent edifice, started during the 1960s. The demolished bridge in 1831 was sold out, and stone by stone it was moved and re-assembled in a new place in Lake Havasu, Arizona.


----------



## noirua (9 November 2022)

‘Number 10’ was produced by American abstract artist Jackson Pollock during an alcohol-fuelled stage in his life in 1949. The painting was produced using Pollock’s drip technique’ which involved pouring or splashing household enamels onto a horizontal surface. Unlike other drip paintings, ‘Number 10’ included random trails of black enamel paint, reflecting the turbulent state of Pollock’s psychological well being.


----------



## noirua (26 November 2022)

Paget's Disease





						Global Perspective on Paget's
					

A Global Perspective on Paget's Disease In the short video below, Professor Stuart Ralston introduces the theme for Paget’s Awareness Day 2022: A Global Perspective on Paget’s Disease of Bone. This series of videos explore Paget's disease around the world, interviewing experts from India...




					paget.org.uk


----------



## noirua (27 November 2022)

Queen's heartbreak laid bare after she failed to get to Prince Philip before he died


----------



## noirua (29 November 2022)

Standalone batteries are *typically based on lithium-Ferro-Phosphate, due to their long service life and small footprint*. For more information about Lithium Iron Phosphate technology, you can read articles regarding this technology. APPLICATION : PowerBrick® lithium batteries for Wind and Solar Off-grid Applications.


----------



## noirua (9 December 2022)




----------



## noirua (15 December 2022)




----------



## noirua (16 December 2022)

What Is Token-Based Authentication? | Okta UK
					

Token-based authentication allows users to log into a service through data validation. But what are auth tokens and how do authorization tokens work? Find out here.




					www.okta.com


----------



## noirua (20 December 2022)




----------



## noirua (21 December 2022)




----------



## macca (21 December 2022)

noirua said:


> View attachment 150715



One of my family members has these in their house, they look a good idea but are not practical in use.

Shortish people, kids and some ladies find them awkward to use, end up with water all over the floor

The hand wash bowl needs to be to one side and then drain into the cystern to reuse the water


----------



## noirua (21 December 2022)

Cervical dystonia - Symptoms and causes
					






					www.mayoclinic.org


----------



## noirua (22 December 2022)




----------



## noirua (24 December 2022)

Miura is Spanish for a bullring fighting bull.


----------



## noirua (27 December 2022)

𝗦𝗮𝗿𝗮𝗵 𝗙𝗼𝗿𝗯𝗲𝘀 𝗕𝗼𝗻𝗲𝘁𝘁𝗮 𝘄𝗮𝘀 𝗰𝗮𝗽𝘁𝘂𝗿𝗲𝗱 𝗱𝘂𝗿𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝗮 𝘀𝗹𝗮𝘃𝗲 𝗵𝘂𝗻𝘁 𝗶𝗻 𝗔𝗳𝗿𝗶𝗰𝗮 𝗮𝗻𝗱 𝘄𝗮𝘀 𝗹𝗮𝘁𝗲𝗿 𝗴𝗶𝘃𝗲𝗻 𝘁𝗼 𝗤𝘂𝗲𝗲𝗻 𝗩𝗶𝗰𝘁𝗼𝗿𝗶𝗮 𝗮𝘀 𝗮 𝗴𝗶𝗳𝘁, 𝗮𝗴𝗲𝗱 𝗷𝘂𝘀𝘁 𝗲𝗶𝗴𝗵𝘁 𝘆𝗲𝗮𝗿𝘀 𝗼𝗹𝗱 (𝗦𝗮𝗿𝗮𝗵 𝗙𝗼𝗿𝗯𝗲𝘀 𝗕𝗼𝗻𝗲𝘁𝘁𝗮 (𝗦𝗮𝗿𝗮𝗵 𝗗𝗮𝘃𝗶𝗲𝘀), 𝗯𝘆 𝗖𝗮𝗺𝗶𝗹𝗹𝗲 𝗦𝗶𝗹𝘃𝘆, 1862 𝗡𝗮𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻𝗮𝗹 𝗣𝗼𝗿𝘁𝗿𝗮𝗶𝘁 𝗚𝗮𝗹𝗹𝗲𝗿𝘆, 𝗟𝗼𝗻𝗱𝗼𝗻)  Bonetta was ca
					






					qr.ae


----------



## noirua (31 December 2022)

"Madame Dimanche, also known as Widow Sunday, was a French woman living in Paris in the early 1800s. At the age of 76, a cutaneous horn b...
					

"Madame Dimanche, also known as Widow Sunday, was a French woman living in Paris in the early 1800s. At the age of 76, a cutaneous horn began growing from the washerwoman’s forehead. Over the next six years, it grew to the length of 24.9 cm (9.8"") before it was successfully removed by French sur...




					qr.ae


----------



## noirua (1 January 2023)

https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-worst-act-of-cowardice-in-history/answer/Sangram-Sagar-1
					

https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-worst-act-of-cowardice-in-history/answer/Sangram-Sagar-1




					qr.ae


----------



## noirua (3 January 2023)

Polygenic CVD products, CARDIO inCode and LIPID inCode,
* “A*_ study resulted in a breakthrough for hypercholesterolemia sufferers and preventative care practice and that the Lipid inCode test can help support patients suffering with Familial Hypercholesterolemia.”_








						Familial hypercholesterolemia - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



The cardiovascular disease-focused predictive genetics company
 The cardiovascular disease-focused predictive genetics company GENinCode PLC, has won licensing approval in California state, as well CLIA certification for its Irvine laboratory in California. This allows its risk assessment products for CVD to be provided to patients in 49 US states.


----------



## noirua (4 January 2023)




----------



## noirua (5 January 2023)

BRICS - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## noirua (Sunday at 11:15 PM)

See what a tangled web we weave/when we practice to deceive. This came from *Sir Walter Scott's play "Marmion."*








						Marmion (poem) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				








						LibriVox  | free public domain audiobooks
					






					librivox.org
				



 -
A Tale of Flodden Field - Sir Walter Scott - In the public domain - 4 Hours 17 minutes long.










						Battle of Flodden - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




​


----------



## noirua (Monday at 5:44 AM)

Put pennyroyal or tansy leaves in your pet’s bedding to deter fleas.

​


----------

